# CHINA | Urban Transport Compilation



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

*Chinese cities subway plan*

Beijing 2008


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

*Shanghai*


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

*Guangzhou*


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Nanjing


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Tianjin


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Harbin(2004-2013)


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Qingdao


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Shenzhen(2000-2010)


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

km-sh,

Thanks for the maps and yes China is finally on an unprecedented urban transit building boom.

However, without some construction details (which line when and dates, confirmed vs planned) and in english it is hard for all of us to fully understand. Info on Beijing, Shanghai and Nanjing are on urbanrail.net but info on the other would be appreciated.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

The Beijing and Shanghai plans are HUGE!!! Very nice to see that China's subway systems are being broadened to match those in Europe and the more developed nations of Asia. I'm also pleased to see of Harbin and Qingdao's subway plans... 

What other Chinese cities are planning to build subways systems?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China's 1st Overhang Maglev Passes Test Run*

*China's first overhang rail maglev train passes test run *
13 May 2005
Xinhua's China Economic Information Service

BEIJING, May 13 (CEIS) -- The first Chinese-made overhang rail maglev train passed test run on May 12 in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province. 

The test train, "Zhonghua No. 6," is designed to run at a top speed of 400 kilometers per hour being overhanged from the track above,unlike other prototypes that are levitated above the rail and propelled forward by magnetic forces. 

The new model, completely designed and developed by China itself, is 9.6 meters long, 1.65 meters wide and 1.87 meters high.With a designed transportation capacity of 80,000 passengers and 48,000 tons of cargo per hour, the train is designed for traffic between large and medium-sized cities. 

The overhang rail technology applied to "Zhonghua No. 6" is expected to help reduce potential traffic accidents, said Li Lingqun, chief scientist of the team that developed the train. 

China's first self-made maglev train "Zhonghua No. 1" made debut in Dalian in October last year after 16 years of research. The train is designed to run at a low speed of less than 110 kilometers per hour for urban traffic.


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

*China-made maglev train*


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

that looks shite.
><


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

it's prototype...

why overhang?


----------



## get13 (Nov 27, 2004)

It looks rediculous and inpractical. Why the hell is it that shape. What a stupid shape for a train.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually it's quite intelligent.


----------



## officedweller (Mar 21, 2003)

Looks hard to board - look at the stairs you have to step up on. PLus you could hit your head on the door.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

is there any advantage to having it like that :? or is it a case of "look what i can do" :/


----------



## y3miii (Aug 12, 2004)

well the design of the train is just a prototype, so once the bugs are iron out in the system, thats is when we'll see the actually train for passengers and cargo.

Upside down does have some advantages such as it doesn't need continuously levtiation above the track to run while the upside down one just hangs, requiring less energy. 

well, I'm probably sure there are more reason, but i'll let an engineer explain it.


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

looks like a roller coaster


----------



## Mike (Sep 12, 2002)

y3miii said:


> Upside down does have some advantages such as it doesn't need continuously levtiation above the track to run while the upside down one just hangs, requiring less energy.


??? You cannot hang without having something to hang on to - the track - otherwise you'll just fall down. But if you hang on the track, you also have to lavitate or you'll have friction like hell scratching along the whole track!


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks pretty stupid, but don't forget that Japan has hanging monorails.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

I suppose the prototype isn't fine-tuned for transporting people in complete comfort. Then again, China has some silly designs.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Actually, I remembered suspended railways were designed partly to resist weathering and ease maintenance. Pehaps this is the intent of the Chinese system. Railways that run suspended trains can be blocked from rain, snow, wind-blown debris, etc.


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

I think the reason for it to be upside down is for the maglev to accelerate at great speeds without losing velocity.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

any design that is different from the western world's is always silly and ridiculous?? 
When did we start defining anything in western is right, and anything in eastern is "naturally" wrong??


----------



## ChrisCharlton (Jan 15, 2005)

Agree with vincent - we shouldn't judge the design too harshly from our Western viewpoint. Although I admit the prototype looks more reminiscent of Alton Towers than Intercity Express!


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Why the hell do they put the doors opening that way, and not the regular way?!
Despite being overhanged, it could still have regular doors, which would be much more practical.

Here is an example:

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/vrr/wuppertal.htm

Check the pictures! Overhanged with regular access to the train.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

i can see big advantages of overhanging maglevs, though maintanance might be more tricky snow, flooding, leaves on the track can all be avoided.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

wow, thats pretty cool


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

New maglev makes debut in northeastern China
(by peopledaily online)








New maglev makes debut in China








A scientist is introducing the characteristics of the new maglev train.








Jounalists have the first try to take the trains.

The newly-developed light maglev train "Zhonghua-06" based on the technology of suspended rail made debut in Dalian in northeast China's Liaoning Province on May 11.

The train is a significant project of which China has the indigenous intellectual property.

Li Lingqun, chief scientist of the research group, said that such a structure is simple in the forces received and is material saving. It reduces the weight of road and automobiles and can run at a high speed.

The cost for a two-way line is about RMB 80 million yuan per kilometer, only 28 percent of the currently world advanced technologies.

Moreover, the train features high degree of safety. Derailment and overturn can be avoided as the train is set in suspended track.

With a designed speed of 400 kilometers per hour, the train is an inter-city vehicle dedicated to economic zones in large and medium-sized cities.


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

China's light maglev train "Zhonghua-06" made debut in Dalian in northeast China's Liaoning Province on May 11. The train is 9.6 meters long, 1.65 meters wide and 1.87 meters high. The designed speed is 400 kPH


















The driver's cabin in the Zhonghua-06 maglev.


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

Frog said:


> is there any advantage to having it like that :? or is it a case of "look what i can do" :/


China and India are huge..in term of population. Thousand cities are waiting for better rail solution. and since they have abundance of cheap and smart graduated engineers available for few dollars..
It's much cheaper to "I can do it" rather than "I'm importing(wasting) it again". 

sooner India will join the 'race'. I hope 
Great news for all smaller countries (Malaysia, Brunei..etc)...more bargain when shopping on high-speed train solution.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a need to build an intercity transportation network between China's largest cities. The present railway system is not high speed and since many millions travel between these cities regularly, there is an urgent need to improve the railway network. Air travel is still not affordable to the masses.


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

It looks like it's an upside-down high-speed train . Also, how do you evacuate such a train in an emergency? You don't, right?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Very fascinating. But why the overhang design, I wonder. Does anyone know?


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

whaaaaaa, *crash* that's what happens in a emergency, nothing down below! 

It looks like a very prototype, not a great design for mass transit system, there could be lot of lawsuits for tons of head banging and hitting there, ow!


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Who's supposed to survive a 400 km/h rail crash anyway?


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Guys who cares if its overhang or not? Point is this... China is a developing country and they have made new advances. One being developing their own maglev transportation system that is 100% Chinese. The overhang design is just a PROTOTYPE... having said this they can just easily put this on a "normal" rail system and use it. BTW, what other countries have their own homegrown maglev technology? Germany, Japan, now China, where else?


----------



## baersworth (Apr 9, 2005)

Check the pictures! Overhanged with regular access to the train.
================================================
That is a very old train. The Chinese runs at 400 Km, I think the old regular look train run at a very slow speed. The high speed demand a different look and the door is just a compromise to the speed requirement and the cost for a prototype.


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

I have to agree with the doors. Opening out is a problem as it poses a boarding hazard. It would be much better if the door slid up on the inner or outer shell to the ceiling or roof (respectively, although ceiling is probably a much simpler proposal in practical terms), hugging the shape of the train and not coming towards the passenger.
Otherwise, I think there is actually potentially higher flexibility from the overhang model. It is a more streamlined track structure which allows for tighter corridors and possibly sharper turns without much of a performance (=speed) sacrifice, while making it cheaper at the same time. It will be interesting to see what becomes of this.

The U.S. has its own maglev technology as well, but it really, totally sucks compared to Eurasia.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

y3miii said:


> Upside down does have some advantages such as it doesn't need continuously levtiation above the track to run while the upside down one just hangs, requiring less energy.


 hno:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Overhang trains are not that unusual.
Here is one from Düsseldorf airport:

















I think the different balance point makes it easier and cheaper to build the tracks. But I am not sure about that. Anybody has a good explanation for that?


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

*^Snow.

Because the contact point is under the track, it is less subject to interference or damage done by snow or other substance.*


----------



## mariusz_ny (Feb 25, 2005)

There are just two main types of monorail: straddle and suspended. 

Shonan Monorail in Japan. The same system is being used in Chiba "because of the occasional inclement weather of the area. With Safege, the running surfaces and train bogies are protected from the elements inside the beams. Alweg-type monorails need either heaters in the beam or shovels on the fronts of beam during heavy snow or ice conditions."









"Heating equipment has been installed in the guideway to deal with Russia's harsh winters." 
Moscow, Russia:


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

*Bus of China*

*Shanghai's buses*
http://photo.163.com/openalbum.php?username=frankyzhou&_dir=%2F8061421


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

*Guangzhou's buses*

http://photo.163.com/openalbum.php?username=hmilyken&_dir=%2F8214221

http://photo.163.com/openalbum.php?username=cyanidexp&_dir=%2F3856222


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

*Wuhan's buses*

http://photo.163.com/openalbum.php?username=exactly121&_dir=%2F8312738


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

any buses in Hangzhou?


----------



## winterhood (Apr 20, 2005)

stupid shape


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

mike_feng90 said:


> any buses in Hangzhou?







































*[ MORE … ]*


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

So far the following cities have subways...
Beijing
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Guangzhou
Wuhan
Chongqing (?)
Nanjing
Shenzhen
Tianjin

The following cities are building ones...
Qingdao
Harbin
Hangzhou (?)
Dalian (?)
Xi'an (?)

Does anybody ave any more to add to the list? If there are maps of the proposed/ existing subways of each of the cities, please post them?


----------



## Grygry (Nov 24, 2004)

Nowaday, you chinese are definately the best at town planning!


----------



## nzchinaREN (Jun 25, 2005)

ppl who said it is stupid without any reasonable explaination are stupid themselves.


----------



## Caliguy2005 (Jan 6, 2005)

China's ideas are unique which makes the country very interesting.


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

trying to be original but being.. hum lets say strambotic. :hammer:


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

*China has mastered core maglev technology*

China has mastered core maglev technology 
www.chinanews.cn 2006-04-13 17:01:59 







Chinanews, Shanghai, Apr.13 (By Sun Lu) - Chen Liangyu, Secretary of the CPC Shanghai Municipal Committee, said in Shanghai on Tuesday that China has mastered the core maglev technology.

In recent years, Shanghai's economic and social construction has achieved steady development, and Chinese scientists have captured and mastered more and more top global technologies.

Shanghai Maglev Demonstration Line, the world's first high-speed maglev transportation system for commercial operation, was completed and opened to traffic a few years ago.

Chen indicated that during over three years of continuous operation, Chinese scientists have solved many difficult problems with unceasing efforts and have fully mastered the operation and maintenance technologies of high-speed automatic maglev transportation systems, signifying that China has become one of the few countries capable of developing and manufacturing maglev trains and opening a new page for China in world maglev development history.


----------



## tomkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Pirated version of German maglev?


----------



## acela (Jun 24, 2004)

Why pirated ?Are you sure?Not a learnt one?


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

It is pirated. China has a reverse-patent legislation gimmick that is technically illegal everywhere else. The maglev technology is patented by TransRapid, but with a model to study in China to their hearts' content, Chinese scientists will take all the specs and techniques of TransRapid for themselves and reverse-patent it, shutting out TransRapid since they no longer can legally build the technology in China because the patent belongs to Chinese scientists now. It is 100% stolen and I have no respect for Chinese R&D. If I were a transportation operator, I would not only refuse to use Chinese technology from a moral stance, but from a stance of reasonable doubt because the technology isn't their baby, but a kidnapping, so how well do they REALLY know it? How far can they take it not knowing it intimately like TransRapid or the Railway Technology Research Institute in Japan? Don't invest in Chinese Maglev Technology is my advice.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Maglev technology itself is not so complicated.
Even China would be able to make its cheap version from the German copy.

But how come by far the most advance 2 countries as to all the maglev technologies (that is, Japan and Germany, of course) haven't constructed the high-speed maglev lines on their own lands ? 

The answer is quite simple and obvious. 

Currently, maglev is far from the eco-friendly vehicle. In terms of the cost performances, maglev runs counter to the energy-saving time.

Thus, both the countries have been trying speeding up maglev's rate of muturation. 

At present, only fools rush in maglev construction.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

In China, tons of cheap fake items copied from foreign brands (mostly western and Japanese) are on sale. That includes everything from clothes and sunglasses to iPods and medication, and the quality varies drastically. A website counts at least 14 different kinds of fake iPods, most are complete crap but some are even better than the original. 

There are huge markets in China based on these fake items. In Shenzhen, right behind the border of Hong Kong, is a huge 7-storey shopping mall dedicated entirely to fake items. The foreign companies that produce the originals are losing lots of money because of all the copying, but the Chinese government and police do absolutely nothing to stop it. The Chinese government actually backs the crime.


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

micro said:


> In China, tons of cheap fake items copied from foreign brands (mostly western and Japanese) are on sale. That includes everything from clothes and sunglasses to iPods and medication, and the quality varies drastically. A website counts at least 14 different kinds of fake iPods, most are complete crap but some are even better than the original.
> 
> There are huge markets in China based on these fake items. In Shenzhen, right behind the border of Hong Kong, is a huge 7-storey shopping mall dedicated entirely to fake items. The foreign companies that produce the originals are losing lots of money because of all the copying, but the Chinese government and police do absolutely nothing to stop it. The Chinese government actually backs the crime.


Fenrenheit 911 suggests that George Bush actually worked with 911 terrorists, lol.


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

wigo said:


> Fenrenheit 911 suggests that George Bush actually worked with 911 terrorists, lol.


He does work with Saudi Arabia and people who are loosely connected to terrorist organizations, but he didn't work with the people who flew planes into the building.

On a somewhat related note to intellectual espionage, the Canadian goverment is contemplating kicking out Chinese agents in Canada who are actively stealing IP:
link


----------



## porte (Dec 4, 2005)

coldstar said:


> Currently, maglev is far from the eco-friendly vehicle. In terms of the cost performances, maglev runs counter to the energy-saving time.


Yes thats very true. 
and basic priciple and creation of maglev is not very difficult as you say.

However developing its own advanced maglev model which can reach 500 km /hr is very great achievement technologically. 

Chinese medias say they will start exibition operation from this coming July.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Some jealous people are making rumormongering.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

Chiona does have a reputation for not respecting copyright and IP. And ever since I saw a Chinese university paper using a paper I wrote as a source have always been somewhat suspicious of any findings they have


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

What is particularly stagering is the rate of development in China. It is increadible the number of new underground lines being built in one city, and Shanghai is one of the few places that could get a running maglev line (I don't know of any others). 

It is like Britain in the Victorian era, however for them the technologies allready exist so they have cheap labour, many skilled people and can accomplish great industrial feats that developed countries can only dream of.


----------



## sky_high (Aug 27, 2005)

well done, China. 

This thread remind me that there will be possible another one jump out to abuse that China steal the technology for passenger jet. The reason I think so is that currently China is trying to make passenger jet (about 80-100 sits) and it will be soon available. Moreover, China decide to resume the big commercial passenger jet aircraft project which was developed in the 1970s by Shanghai Aircraft Manufacture Factory and had the first one Y-10 at early 80s (180 passengers), Y-10 started the same time as airbus. However, Chinese officer stoped the further development for it and trying to buy from Beoing (I guess no western news will report it). 

Now airbus is trying to set up a big factory in China to assemble airbus 320. I guess soon China will have its own jet. By then, this sort of thread will appear. 

Never mind, keep going China. And your guys do not need upset about this, And the rest of the world should get used to the change in China.


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

when is china going stop copying everything....i mean they do copy whatever they can then come up with cheap and poor stuff. i don't have no respect for china whatsover even their food stinks too...


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

Btw, where does the word chinese-copy come from?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

wigo said:


> Fenrenheit 911 suggests that George Bush actually worked with 911 terrorists, lol.


What do you want to say with this? Chinese government IS doing something to stop the copying? What is it doing?


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

^ apparently, this is 2004

www.managingip.com/?Page=10& PUBID=34&ISS=12523&SID=472646&TYPE

China takes new measures to fight counterfeiters

Wilkinson & Grist, Hong Kong


China recently announced two measures to tackle the problem of counterfeiting. In a press conference on September 6, China's State Intellectual Property Office announced that the Supreme People's Court and Supreme People's Procuratorate have drafted a new Judicial Interpretation that will lower the thresholds for bringing criminal action against IP infringement in China. This is to be issued by the end of this year, once it has been approved. The threshold is presently set at Rmb 500,000 and Rmb 100,000 for corporate and individual offenders respectively. In addition, the Interpretation will include guidelines for punishing online copyright infringement and other infringing activities such as transporting, storing and distributing infringing goods. 

Meanwhile, Beijing has banned markets from selling luxury brands. At the request of trade mark owners, the Beijing Administration for Industry and Commerce (AIC) recently banned stall holders on XiuShui Street (a famous tourist spot where counterfeits are readily available) and other markets in Beijing selling clothing and accessories from selling goods bearing 25 different well-known trade marks including Louis Vuitton, Prada, Chanel, Givenchy and Fendi. The rule applies whether the goods are counterfeit or genuine. Any banned goods found there will be deemed counterfeits. Repeat offenders will be required to leave the market.


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

China and many developing countries have a bad IP protection record and they are improving now. 

I'll post more Shanghai maglev photos to this forum, enjoy!


----------



## y3miii (Aug 12, 2004)

houston_texan said:


> when is china going stop copying everything....i mean they do copy whatever they can then come up with cheap and poor stuff. i *don't* have *no *respect for china whatsover even their food stinks too...


double negative = positive 

Protecting foreign IP right is a bit tricky in China when compared to domestic IP. For instance, there is not a single product, idea, and media that is using the beijing 2008 olympic logos illegally; even in the darkest corner in China you will not find it. So yes, China can protect IP rights. Why they're not 100% protecting IP anyone can speculate.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2006)

houston_texan said:


> when is china going stop copying everything....i mean they do copy whatever they can then come up with cheap and poor stuff. i don't have no respect for china whatsover even their food stinks too...


The same can be said for the West when they stole innovation and technology in the past 400 years from around the world including China.

Don't take the word of a Texan about tastes in food. They're childishly picky about what they eat. I know of some Texans that came to California and wouldn't eat anything that was unfimilar and especially different. And I'm not talking about foreign food. We ordered a Chicago stuffed pizza to eat. The Texans wouldn't eat it. It was as strange as foreign food with unknown ingredients to them.


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't get what some of you said about China Pirated German Technology. 

In Business Law:
Piracy means copying something 100% then slap on the original brand name and sell it like it was manufactured by the original company. Example: copying CD and put on the original label.

Reverse-Engineering means taking the product apart and studying how it was built. Then build a similar one or even a better one and then sell it as your own product with your own name. 

In this case, China reverse-engineered the maglev technology, they didn't Pirated it unless they also put Transrapid name on their Chinese products.

If what they did is piracy, then SONY of Japan is a BIG FAT Pirate because they reverse-engineered almost all US electronics: Radio, TV, Camera, stereo. And Japanese car makers are all pirates because Cars were invented by Americans. Are you saying we shouldn't invest in SONY or TOYOTA?

Americans invented television, then Japanese copied it. Japanese invented LCD, then Koreans and Chinese are copying it. Soon India or some other countries will copy Korean or Chinese technology.

This is how technology gets improved and made cheaper over the long run. Imagine if the Chinese maglev is more than 50% cheaper to build than German Maglev, don't you think more countiers will be more likely to build it ?? You may say that Chinese techology is unsafe, blah blah blah.........., but Japanese cars were a joke and was everyone's laughing stock in the 1970s, and look how Toyota cars have become industry standards in recent years.


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Interesting.

I seriously messed up the definitions then.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

would it be funny if somebody digged back some hundards of years and found out that Gunpower was actually a brandname?

oh the law suits.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

TRZ said:


> It is pirated. China has a reverse-patent legislation gimmick that is technically illegal everywhere else. The maglev technology is patented by TransRapid, but with a model to study in China to their hearts' content, Chinese scientists will take all the specs and techniques of TransRapid for themselves and reverse-patent it, shutting out TransRapid since they no longer can legally build the technology in China because the patent belongs to Chinese scientists now. It is 100% stolen and I have no respect for Chinese R&D. If I were a transportation operator, I would not only refuse to use Chinese technology from a moral stance, but from a stance of reasonable doubt because the technology isn't their baby, but a kidnapping, so how well do they REALLY know it? How far can they take it not knowing it intimately like TransRapid or the Railway Technology Research Institute in Japan? Don't invest in Chinese Maglev Technology is my advice.


Pirated or not, Not many countries can reverse engineer something and make it work.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

micro said:


> In China, tons of cheap fake items copied from foreign brands (mostly western and Japanese) are on sale. That includes everything from clothes and sunglasses to iPods and medication, and the quality varies drastically. A website counts at least 14 different kinds of fake iPods, most are complete crap but some are even better than the original.
> 
> There are huge markets in China based on these fake items. In Shenzhen, right behind the border of Hong Kong, is a huge 7-storey shopping mall dedicated entirely to fake items. The foreign companies that produce the originals are losing lots of money because of all the copying, but the Chinese government and police do absolutely nothing to stop it. The Chinese government actually backs the crime.


Western nations use to take advantage of China's weakness and plunder the wealth of the entire nation. Whatever goes around comes around.


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Western nations use to take advantage of China's weakness and plunder the wealth of the entire nation. Whatever goes around comes around.


This is what they left


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-04/30/content_4496656.htm
China succeeds in maglev train test

CHENGDU, April 30 (Xinhua) -- China on Sunday successfully tested a low-to medium-speed magnetic levitation train, the first domestically developed one in the country, in Southwest China's Sichuan Province. 

The test maglev train is 11.2 meters long, 2.6 meters wide and 3.3 meters high. It ran steadily on a 425-meter-long experimental line in the provincial capital of Chengdu. 

"The successful test of the train shows that China has mastered the technology of low-to medium-speed maglev trains," said Zhang Kunlun, deputy director of the School of Electrical Engineering of the Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu. 

The maglev train is developed by a maglev research team of the university, one of China's key engineering universities. 

The cost of this maglev train is low, and is suitable for urban traffic, Zhang said. 

With a weight of 18 tons, the test train can hold 60 people. It can travel at speeds of up to 160 kilometers per hour, according to Zhang, also a maglev expert with the Ministry of Science and Technology. 

China is expected to build a 175-kilometer-long maglev railway this year between Shanghai, the country's largest metropolis, and Hangzhou, a famous tourist destination and capital of East China's Zhejiang Province. Enditem 

Editor: Nie Peng


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

pirated doesnt mean using the same technology but copying designs, Honda had probs, Daewoo had problems, Some chinese company opened up a Hotel named INTERCONTINENTAL, Honda CRV is being launched by some chinese company as SRV.. These are things which are clearly violating Copy Right laws.. countries like India signs in deals with foreign firms for technology transfers and then manufactures the similar product locally.. All these companies filed suit against the Chinese manufacturers. So definitely there was no technology transfers between them. I am not sure about what is happening in terms of Maglev technology there. Ofcourse, if Chinese manufactures Cheaper maglev components, it will take the world by storm because most countries want maglev technology but cant implement it because of the high costs associated...


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

China needs to work on some freedom of speech technology, before it tries to impress the world with something like maglev technology. 

Some pretty lop-sided priorities over there. Maglev trains and many people with no flush toilets...make sense to you?






KGB


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

^^ we are working on our liberty. But frankly speaking, I really don't like those who are overinterested in something which is none of theire buisness. Talk to millions of Native Indian slaughted by your ancestors about freedom first.

And next time, don't tell me you represent the world.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

Maybe by his ancestors, but not by him. You can't blame him for something I'm sure he abhors. As they're dead it's probably quite difficult to talk to them...

How is a country which has demolished thousands of people's houses for the 2008 Olympics, giving them no compensation and leaving them in self-constructed slums and steals organs from living people in concentration camps before killing them working on its human rights?

He didn't tell you he represented the world... He was just criticizing your country's awful government. He makes it his business and he should because terrible things can't go unnoticed.


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

^^ I am guessing you may refer to this footage about demolishing in Beijing
http://www.sky.com/skynews/video/vi..._p10436,00.html

You know what, some scenes even dated back to 1989 Tiananmeng event, not mention none of the chinese people have Beijing accent authough this footage is about Beijing demolishing.

So, don't tell me your brits just fabricate news like this. 

And next time, before you accuse China of anything, make sure it is true. Because I am pretty sure those death-organs-accusation is a crap, like the SKY footage just proudly produced by your s.....ck brits.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"we are working on our liberty. But frankly speaking, I really don't like those who are overinterested in something which is none of theire buisness. And next time, don't tell me you represent the world."


Obviously, before you can "work on it", you need to grasp the concept in the first place. You must like the concept of not having freedom of speech, as you seem to dislike me having any. And freeing the world of tyranny is everyone's business.

And what do you mean "we" ??? You don't live in a democracy, therefore "we" refers to the ruling party, not the people. Or maybe you think defending your government's actions is your way of "working on it" ???








" Talk to millions of Native Indian slaughted by your ancestors about freedom first. "


Not that ancient history has any relevance to the discussion, but for the record, I am in Canada, and "my ancestors" didn't slaughter the natives at all.









"And next time, before you accuse China of anything, make sure it is true. Because I am pretty sure those death-organs-accusation is a crap"


Pretty sure based on what....your governments fabulous record.....or the fact that your government-controlled media would tell you if they did?

Com'on...use some common sense.

In fact, there was a big demonstration right here in Toronto on the weekend...plenty of first-hand witnesses and documentation as well. Perhaps you think these chinese ex-pats, who have friends and family killed or imprisoned or tortured don't have any rights to protest...it's not like they can do it in China. Maybe it's none of their business either?







KGB


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

KGB said:


> And next time, before you accuse China of anything, make sure it is true. Because I am pretty sure those death-organs-accusation is a crap"
> 
> 
> Pretty sure based on what....your governments fabulous record.....or the fact that your government-controlled media would tell you if they did?
> ...


The reason I say that is a crap is because it is from Falun Gong, which has been spreading many rumors such as 10 millions CCP members quiting the party (that's how they get money from your democratic country). In addition, a US delegation just visited the scence, which I believe called Su Jiatun and didn't find any evidence.

And again, next time before you mention anything about China's fabulous record, make sure it is true. This SKY footage happen to provide something that I happen to know, and there are many FABRICATION that I don't know.

Finally, just tell you what I think. China is developing so fast, so that your hypocritic westners just despritely try everything to bash China, hoping Soviet Union scenario would repeat. Human rights or democracy is no way the issue, national interest is. If you don't believe me, lecture Saudi people about democracy first.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

" In addition, a US delegation just visited the scence, which I believe called Su Jiatun and didn't find any evidence."

Right....cause the chinese government just lets delegations run rampant all over the plzce. Right...the chinese government carefully orhestrates whatever foreign groups get to see.







"And again, next time before you mention anything about China's fabulous record, make sure it is true."


Right....and you would know differently because......???? You have access to wonderful chinese-censored media? Com'on....you are not making any sense. You can't accuse the free world press for fabricating stories, while on the same hand, defend chinese controlled media. That's just stupid.








"Finally, just tell you what I think. China is develops so fast, so that your hypocritic westners just despritely try everything to bash China, hoping Soviet Union scenario would repeat. "


Oh right....when in desperation, cry jealousy. That is a really sorry-ass excuse. I bash china because it's a disguting government. Plain and simple. I don't eny anything about the frigg'n place. 

And I do hope freedom comes to the people of china through internal means....I in no way advocate the kind of hypocritical approach that the USA takes in terms of invading other countries in the name of "freedom". Not that the USA would try that shit with China.....they never pick on anyone their own size (or bigger).








"Human rights or democracy is no way the issue, national interest is. If you don't believe me, lecture Saudi people about democracy first."


Well, it's the issue with me....I have no other interest. And I DO take the same issue with countries in the middle east.


Question is....why do you defend it so much? I think it's obvious....you are just taking it personally and being defensive....that's why you think we do it out of jealousy.






KGB


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

If by "China has mastered core maglev techonology," you mean "China has COPIED core maglez technology," then yes I agree.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

KGB said:


> Not that the USA would try that shit with China.....they never pick on anyone their own size (or bigger).


Ever heard of the Cold War America Junior.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

wigo said:


> Human rights or democracy is no way the issue, national interest is.


uke:


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

KGB said:


> "
> 
> Well, it's the issue with me....I have no other interest. And I DO take the same issue with countries in the middle east.
> 
> ...


Do you know what bankrupted Russia? 
Don't you know HK, TW, Singapore, and S Korea weren't democracy until quasi-developed level? 
Don't you know that 50 years ago, US-modelled Philipine was the second richest country in Asia, but now is even behind China? 
Can you name any particular country which was poor 50 years ago, but becames rich by sticking to your western democarcy all the way along?

There are reasons why China should be authoriterian and we know that. Please don't tell us what to do, period.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

wigo said:


> Do you know what bankrupted Russia?
> Don't you know HK, TW, Singapore, and S Korea weren't democracy until quasi-developed level?
> Don't you know that 50 years ago, US-modelled Philipine was the second richest country in Asia, but now is even behind China?
> Can you name any particular country which was poor 50 years ago, but becames rich by sticking to your western democarcy all the way along?
> ...


One example: India. While it may not be growing as fast as China, it is still growing INCREDIBLY quickly and IMO is more sustainable because if Chinese history were to repeat itself, China will not peacefully evolve as you CORRECTLY pointed out that other nations have to a democracy. I see another revolution. Although very different from the Soviet one as China is a unified nation (my issues with Tibet aside).

So in short you are right with your observation. But these societies gradually changed their political systems, and that is something that we are NOT seeing from China.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"Ever heard of the Cold War America Junior."


Oh...so you like to talk at a school yard level...sorry...got any adults I can speak with?








"There are reasons why China should be authoriterian and we know that."


Oh, is that the euphanism we are using today..."authoritarian" ???

Defend your government all you like...looks like their propoganda works well. 

And stop making this a "vs" thing. I'm not saying ANY government is perfect. But until the people make sure that the people in "authority" have EVERYONE'S best interest at heart, then things are not good. And China is one very nasty example of how bad it can be.






KGB


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

^^ You know what is truely nasty, it is to overly care about someone else. Here is an article which certainly shows the bad side of China, but also shows how ordinary Chinese views the goverment. Spend some time to read.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/23/m...ml?pagewanted=1

Finally, I hope you DO NOT CARE about China, okay? Forcing others to be democratic certainly is not the true meaning of democracy.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

wigo said:


> Forcing others to be democratic certainly is not the true meaning of democracy.


:applause:

COMPLETELY agree with you for once.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*China succeeds in locally made maglev train test*

BEIJING (AP) - China successfully tested a locally made magnetic levitation train, the first time the country has achieved the feat without using foreign technology, state media reported Monday.

The 20-ton test maglev train ran steadily Sunday on a 1,400-foot experimental line in the provincial capital of Chengdu, the capital of southwestern Sichuan province, the official Xinhua News Agency said Monday.

The test train can hold 60 people and travel up to 100 mph, Xinhua reported, citing Zhang Kunlun, deputy director of the School of Electrical Engineering at the Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu.

The maglev train was developed by a research team at the university, one of China's key engineering schools, Xinhua reported. The technology uses powerful magnets to suspend a train above a track and propel it at high speeds.

The cost of the Chinese maglev train is low, and it is suitable for urban traffic, Zhang said.

``The successful test of the train shows that China has mastered the technology of low-to-medium speed maglev trains,'' he was quoted as saying.

China is home to the world's first commercially operating maglev train, which links one of Shanghai's airports with the city's financial district.

The rail line was built with German technology. Japan had lobbied China to use its Shinkansen bullet train technology for the line, while France pitched its TGV system.

The Chinese government said earlier that work will begin this year on a second maglev line linking Shanghai and the resort city of Hangzhou, a $4.4 billion, high-speed line that can run trains at up to 280 mph.

The new line, due to launch by 2010, will cut travel time from Shanghai to Hangzhou to a half-hour from the current two hours.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"You know what is truely nasty, it is to overly care about someone else."


Ok...let me roll that one around my head for a while (anybody got a joint, cause I think I'm gonna need one).






"Forcing others to be democratic certainly is not the true meaning of democracy."


That's right up their in the logic department with how people claim being against bigotry, is itself a form of bigotry...against bigots. 

You have certainly mastered the art of ripping logic apart.






KGB


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Why does it always turn to be a hard discussion of democracy every time I see in a thread about China?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

tiger said:


> Why does it always turn to be a hard discussion of democracy every time I see in a thread about China?


because they are jealous of china's rapid achievement.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

regarding KGB's original comment on "freedom of speech technology".

the improvement is being made, i know it because i can feel it. I can criticize government's wrongdoings without any fear, I can voice out my concerns without any fear. Many Chinese are can and do think independently and dont believe whatever government tells them. Media is also increasingly more critical of government's actions and Chinese are largely aware (if they read news and watch TV) of some bad events happening in the country. sure it's not 100% freedom of speech but does any country have 100% freedom of speech?

i am willing to discuss further with you, but if you fail to overcome your own perception which is obviously wrong, then my effort will be uesless.


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

Sen said:


> because they are jealous of china's rapid achievement.


very true, that explains Russia's bankrupt.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Right we are SOOOOOO jealous that you see Westerners clamoring down the wall of China setting up fast food places, selling things on the subways of Beijing, and offering massages on the beaches of China.

In fact, we are also setting up AmericaTowns all over China because of the huge American immigrant community in China.

Oh wait............


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

Sen said:


> i am willing to discuss further with you, but if you fail to overcome your own perception which is obviously wrong, then my effort will be uesless.


Don't be fooled by KGB's effort to pretend to be kind, he is just one of the many guys to pray for China's collpase every day.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

wigo said:


> Don't be fooled by KGB's effort to pretend to be kind, he is just one of the many guys to pray for China's collpase every day.


I dont really care either way, what other people wish for China is the least of my concern.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Right we are SOOOOOO jealous that you see Westerners clamoring down the wall of China setting up fast food places, selling things on the subways of Beijing, and offering massages on the beaches of China.
> 
> In fact, we are also setting up AmericaTowns all over China because of the huge American immigrant community in China.
> 
> Oh wait............


to give you an analogy, i may not be jealous of a 80 year old dying billionare but i could be jealous of a smart, aspiring 22 year old who just graduated from college.

sometimes it's not what you already have, it's the potential.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

DonQui said:


> Right we are SOOOOOO jealous that you see Westerners clamoring down the wall of China setting up fast food places


wow, i didn't know all the kfcs, mccdonalds, starbuckses, walmarts, carrefours 
and ikeas all over china were actually owned by chinese businesses ... oh, they 
aren't, so what the **** are they doing in china?

and how does setting up restaurants in a foreign country have anything to do
with being jealous? how exactly does your logic work?


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

KGB said:


> "You know what is truely nasty, it is to overly care about someone else."
> 
> Ok...let me roll that one around my head for a while (anybody got a joint, cause I think I'm gonna need one).
> 
> ...


you know you are arguing against a troll when he offers nothing but random 
insults in his reply.

oh, so being against bigotry is another sort of bigtory? man, i guess protecting
yourself against criminals is also a crime since you are making it harder for the
criminals to get what they want ... fantastic logic ... not. :weirdo:


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok...so let me get this straight....I'm supposedly sitting here in Toronto, where chinese are lined up years in waiting to immigrate to, jealous of the people in China, and pray for China's destruction on some kind of daily basis because I cannot bare this jealousy???

You seriously believe this theory of yours? 






"sure it's not 100% freedom of speech but does any country have 100% freedom of speech?

Oh...and Canada and China are really not appreciatively different in this regard?


Please....someone's perception is scewed here....but I don't think it's mine.







KGB


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

> Ok...so let me get this straight....


you should.



> I'm supposedly sitting here in Toronto, where chinese are lined up years in waiting to immigrate to,


people immigrate for a lot of reasons, "breath the air of freedom" is the last thing on a lot of people's minds.



> Please....someone's perception is scewed here....but I don't think it's mine.


i have lived in both countries, i think i have a more unbiased perception.


> Oh...and Canada and China are really not appreciatively different in this regard?


it's all relative. there is no absolute freedom of speech in canada, or in any country for that matter.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Sen said:


> i have lived in both countries, i think i have a more unbiased perception.
> 
> 
> it's all relative. there is no absolute freedom of speech in canada, or in any country for that matter.


If you have lived in both, why praetell are you in one and not the other?

And regarding the freedom of speech argument: :toilet:

You can maybe, MAYBE get me to agree that the current Communist leadership is better for China and the world than an unstable giant with too weak of a democracy to not erupt into violence.

MAYBE.

But to say that China and Canada are comparable in their limitation of freedom of speech, I say that is a pile of steaming shit.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

wigo said:


> Don't be fooled by KGB's effort to pretend to be kind, he is just one of the many guys to pray for China's collpase every day.


yeah no doubt.
hes the same way with dubai.

its fine if he has a personal agenda against places... but he shouldnt have to resort to pretending to care about human rights to bash countries.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> yeah no doubt.
> hes the same way with dubai.
> 
> its fine if he has a personal agenda against places... but he shouldnt have to resort to pretending to care about human rights to bash countries.


Don't worry. Canadians have a knack for telling the world how to be such upstanding moral pillars like the Great North.

They almost get preachier than Americans!

:lol:

I still don't get the need for some people to bash Dubai here. Although I must say the new replica project is lamentable.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

> If you have lived in both, why praetell are you in one and not the other?


my english is not good, what does praetell mean? 


> You can maybe, MAYBE get me to agree that the current Communist leadership is better for China and the world than an unstable giant with too weak of a democracy to not erupt into violence.


absolutely.



> But to say that China and Canada are comparable in their limitation of freedom of speech, I say that is a pile of steaming shit.


for ME i dont see the difference, i am sure for SOME people it's different. but i am not type of the loser who blames government for all my problems.

but that was not the point i was making, i was stressing that it doesnt matter which country has more freedom of speech, it's all relative. Singapore has considerable less freedom of speech than Canada? does that mean Singapore is worse than Canada? no, IMO singapore is more successful than Canada in everyway.

unlike typical ignorant westerner, i judge a nation by many factors, not just my own perception, or something as abstract as freedom of speech,


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

KGB said:


> Ok...so let me get this straight....I'm supposedly sitting here in Toronto, where chinese are lined up years in waiting to immigrate to, jealous of the people in China, and pray for China's destruction on some kind of daily basis because I cannot bare this jealousy???
> You seriously believe this theory of yours?


There are many India people in not-yet-democratic HK, but not vice versa. I wonder why.  

I am sure if Canada is a poor democratic country, then you won't see too much immigration, chinese or not.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

wigo said:


> There are many India people in not-yet-democratic HK, but not vice versa. I wonder why.
> 
> I am sure if Canada is a poor democratic country, then you won't see too much immigration, chinese or not.


trust me most chinese dont immigrate to canada because of eocnomic reason either (some are, but most are educated professionals who already have very high salaries in china.

a lot of people come to canada so their sons and daughters can get a better education, in china it's hard to get into colleges...never mind the good ones. here even a dumbfuck like me get into finest instituions in Canada with relative ease.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

wigo said:


> There are many India people in not-yet-democratic HK, but not vice versa. I wonder why.
> 
> I am sure if Canada is a poor democratic country, then you won't see too much immigration, chinese or not.


Another very valid point.

Yet you have to admit the jealousy argument is a wee bit extreme. I see very little for Canada to be jealous about aside from length of history. Economically, Canada has no reason whatsoever being jealous of a country on the lower end of the production market. This is just reality. 

There are poor democracies, to be sure. But to my knowledge there are no rich states that can be called authoritarian. And, the developed world is almos exclusively democratic. So I think that this points to the revelation that at some point (preferably sooner than later) China NEEDS to democratize. 

But only democratize from within. Anything external (*cough*Iraq *cough*) has already proved to be impossible. One thing pissing of a country of 30 million, quite another pissing off 1/5 of humanity. 

Like you guys have been saying, eventually China will. Just as South Korea and even Hong Kong were not technically democratic when they started, with wealth came democracy. I hope the same happens with China.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Again no. because I already have 350 km of metro, highways, completely developed infrastructure.
> 
> I don't need to build 100 km. So why should I be jealous?
> 
> To quote myself:


you dont have maglev yet.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Sen said:


> you dont have maglev yet.


Nor does Japan. Or Great Britain. Or the United Kingdom. Or France. Or Canada. Or Germany. Or Italy. Or South Korea. Or Denmark. Or Switzerland. Or Norway...........

Are you going to tell me that a Norwegian is going to jealous of China as well?

:|

Who in their right mind who lives in a rich country would wish that their country be poor but with "potential". Makes NO sense! If YOU think that China offers more opportunity, I urge you to return to the motherland and free up a spot for someone whose country offers less opportunity. 

Would be the only fair thing to do.


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

Jealousy is the wrong context to use. More apropos is to call it the end of Western supremacy or for the racists... the end of white supremacy. Now that's more what's bugging them.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

DonQui said:


> Yet you have to admit the jealousy argument is a wee bit extreme.


then how exactly do you explain the phenomenon that every time someone
praises some achievement of china, someone else from western countries would
jump out and bash china on something totally unrelated? if this is not jealousy,
then what is it? are these china bashers just plain assholes?


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"to expect non-democratic poor states to run before they can walk is unreasonable."


Which is why maglevs are so important eh?

Yep, I'm just sit'n here wish'n Parkdale had it's own maglev...preferably directly from my house to Bachus Roti.

You guys are hilarious.






KGB


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

didu said:


> then how exactly do you explain the phenomenon that every time someone
> praises some achievement of china, someone else from western countries would
> jump out and bash china on something totally unrelated? if this is not jealousy,
> then what is it? are these china bashers just plain assholes?


I live in India, here there are three wheeler vehicles made by the local Manufacturer bajaj... Now, Chinese are making the exact vehicles which bajaj has recently launched (a CNG vehicle), and everything including the lights look same.. And funny enough they name the vehicle bajaj as well... Daewoo Matiz ran into same problem.. But there are nothing thats been done in China even if the companies filed cases against the chinese manufacturers.. . The companies keep getting away breaking one law after another without getting punished... The rest of the global companies suffer for that.. GM couldnt launch its Matiz car because the local manufacturer already launched the same thing in china... I dont think this happens anywhere else in the world....


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Good for china though I must say that China has extremly poor record in pirating. Many foreign companies have been ripped off by their chinese counterpart. Things like this happen in India too but at small scale and mostly to cheap items. Copying a car or missile, now thats neat .Though I admit that I envy them. Come on china, time to spend some money in India.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Sen said:


> did you read my analogy?
> 
> i could be jealous of India, even though China is many times richer than India.



and how many is that "many"? 2 or less than 3?


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Sen said:


> if by sustainable you mean less of a threat to the west, then i guess you are right.
> 
> due to its democratic nature, it's quite difficult for all indians to act uniformly, for chinese it's different due to the autocratic nature of the government. i guess you are really JEALOUS of our cohesion, eh?



You mean forced cohesion. I think the very idea of democracy is to let everyone form their own opinion. "Cohesion", as you mentioned leads to jingoism. And India is bad example but democracy and "prosperity" go hand in hand. There is this government can do. China really lacks private enterprise which is the base of any rich country. Sooner or later China would have to make a decision: be democratic or wither. There are no exceptions.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

didu said:


> then how exactly do you explain the phenomenon that every time someone
> praises some achievement of china, someone else from western countries would
> jump out and bash china on something totally unrelated? if this is not jealousy,
> then what is it? are these china bashers just plain assholes?


I recommend you speak in a more respectful manner.



No one is ever jealous about other people being poorer than them. NEVER.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

Tintin27 said:


> I live in India, here there are three wheeler vehicles made by the local Manufacturer bajaj... Now, Chinese are making the exact vehicles which bajaj has recently launched (a CNG vehicle), and everything including the lights look same.. And funny enough they name the vehicle bajaj as well... Daewoo Matiz ran into same problem.. But there are nothing thats been done in China even if the companies filed cases against the chinese manufacturers.. . The companies keep getting away breaking one law after another without getting punished... The rest of the global companies suffer for that.. GM couldnt launch its Matiz car because the local manufacturer already launched the same thing in china... I dont think this happens anywhere else in the world....


you see this thread is about subways and trains, i wonder why you would talk about cars here ...

anyway, which indian cars and chinese cars are you talking about? i find it a bit hard to believe that the chinese would name their cars with some indian names which sound like total gibberish to chinese speakers ...


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Minotaur said:


> Jealousy is the wrong context to use. More apropos is to call it the end of Western supremacy or for the racists... the end of white supremacy. Now that's more what's bugging them.



I thought chinese were white, no Thats not a good "cohesion", you know..


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

didu said:


> you see this thread is about subways and trains, i wonder why you would talk about cars here ...
> 
> anyway, which indian cars and chinese cars are you talking about? i find it a bit hard to believe that the chinese would name their cars with some indian names which sound like total gibberish to chinese speakers ...



well you know he is lying.. let the poor guy have his day, atleast for once!!


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Sen said:


> i would be jealous too if the other city is building 100 km subway everyear but it takes my city 10 years to evaluate a plan to build 10 km subway, and it's still not built yet.
> 
> do you understand now?



Not really. Atleast in later case, subway is not built on house and dream of some poor guy.


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> Good for china though I must say that China has extremly poor record in pirating. Many foreign companies have been ripped off by their chinese counterpart. Things like this happen in India too but at small scale and mostly to cheap items. Copying a car or missile, now thats neat .Though I admit that I envy them. Come on china, time to spend some money in India.


Yeah ! good for china, here are some articles when talking bout Piracy in China and producing fake products.... 
http://paultan.org/archives/2006/01/01/china/
http://www.atimes.com/atimes/China/GA15Ad03.html

That Egg faking is funny though


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

tytler said:


> well you know he is lying.. let the poor guy have his day, atleast for once!!


http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2006/jan/1279932.htm
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/1483953.cms


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay can we not abuse a country? I wonder if there is a rule against this? As I said, one way or other chinese are dealing with their situation. And they do have world's attention (albeit bring ahem, "poverty", "piracy", "human right abuse") and it's not Iran kind of attention.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

Tintin27 said:


> Yeah ! good for china, here are some articles when talking bout Piracy in China and producing fake products....
> http://paultan.org/archives/2006/01/01/china/
> http://www.atimes.com/atimes/China/GA15Ad03.html
> 
> That Egg faking is funny though


funny i don't see any mention of india in those two articles ... and as you've
offered no proof for your chinese-copying-indian-car allegation, i have to
conclude that you are a liar.

oh, speaking of indian piracy, well, i guess you guys are no better than china
in the eyes of americans:

India on US Priority Watch List again


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

didu said:


> funny i don't see any mention of india in those two articles ... and as you've
> offered no proof for your chinese-copying-indian-car allegation, i have to
> conclude that you are a liar.
> 
> ...



there's a saying in India, "chor chor mausere bhai", meaning theives are cousin by default. So friends, right! I am so waiting to see Renminbi flowing in India.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

DonQui said:


> I recommend you speak in a more respectful manner.


i see you've once again tiptoed around my simple question -- can i ever get a
straight answer from you? :weird: 

respect must be mutual, you cannot possibly ask me to respect someone who 
plainly has no respect for me.



DonQui said:


> No one is ever jealous about other people being poorer than them. NEVER.


once again, you amazed me with your simplisitic way of thinking, well done!

i believe a more accurate way to describe jealousy is that "if i have something
that you want but cannot get, you will be jealous of me". you can be the richest
person in the world, but if i lived a much more happier life than you did, or
if my wife was 1000 times hotter than yours, then you would probably be
jealous of me. does that make any sense?


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

tytler said:


> there's a saying in India, "chor chor mausere bhai", meaning theives are cousin by default. So friends, right! I am so waiting to see Renminbi flowing in India.


the flow of money must be mutual, so i'd expect to see my rupees to flow from
india to china if you want rmbs to flow from china to india.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

didu said:


> i see you've once again tiptoed around my simple question -- can i ever get a
> straight answer from you? :weird:


You got one. Hence why you responded to me! :crazy: :weird:

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\



didu said:


> once again, you amazed me with your simplisitic way of thinking, well done!
> 
> i believe a more accurate way to describe jealousy is that "if i have something
> that you want but cannot get, you will be jealous of me". you can be the richest
> ...


The wealthy West has nothing to be jealous about in China.

Period.

We are wealthier, more diverse, more powerful, and more democratic. The one thing we lack is as long and continuous civilization, of which China with its 5.000 years there is no match.

China will be wealthy and powerful as it was once was one day. Take a chill pill and quit pretending to be something that at the moment that you are not.


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

tytler said:


> I thought chinese were white, no Thats not a good "cohesion", you know..



Never heard anyone consider Chinese as white. Never heard a white see a Chinese as white. Indians certainly don't since they're always trying to point out to Westerners how different Chinese are from Westerners and Indians in order to try to get an edge. I've heard Indians call themselves white. Which is absolutely bizarre! Good thing the Chinese don't know their place in anyone's caste system. Who else is going to piss-off the people who think they deserve more in this world simply because of belief in their own superiority?


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

DonQui said:


> You got one. Hence why you responded to me! :crazy: :weird:


i responded by asking you why you didn't answer my question. :bash: 



DonQui said:


> The wealthy West has nothing to be jealous about in China.
> 
> Period.
> 
> We are wealthier, more diverse, more powerful, and more democratic. The one thing we lack is as long and continuous civilization, of which China with its 5.000 years there is no match.


i see you tiptoed around my explaination again by saying something totally
irrelevant. no one's ever said the west was not wealthier than china -- that's 
never a question. the question is why people from the west always bash china
every time that china makes some sort of achievement. the chinese believe it's
jealousy because china, even though being poorer than the west, now has 
something the west doesn't. you don't understand this logic?



DonQui said:


> China will be wealthy and powerful as it was once was one day.


you can take that to the bank.



DonQui said:


> Take a chill pill and quit pretending to be something that at the moment that you are not.


i think you guys need that pill much more than we do, after all, we are not the 
ones bashing china in every opportunity and every occasion.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

My how dandy that ignore function is. ^_^

Let's me read the forum without having to read the tripe from intelligent people that unfortunately have warped thoughts that I don't have time for.

:banana:


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

didu said:


> funny i don't see any mention of india in those two articles ... and as you've
> offered no proof for your chinese-copying-indian-car allegation, i have to
> conclude that you are a liar.
> 
> ...


REad the link below those ones u saw.... Those above links shows howmuch they copy designs from leading manufacturers in the world, not just from indian context.. Thats breaching the Copyright ACt, something which is followed by most countries around the world


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

DonQui said:


> My how dandy that ignore function is. ^_^
> 
> Let's me read the forum without having to read the tripe from intelligent people that unfortunately have warped thoughts that I don't have time for.
> 
> :banana:


ignorance is a bliss, what can i say!!


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Minotaur said:


> Never heard anyone consider Chinese as white. Never heard a white see a Chinese as white. Indians certainly don't since they're always trying to point out to Westerners how different Chinese are from Westerners and Indians in order to try to get an edge. I've heard Indians call themselves white. Which is absolutely bizarre! Good thing the Chinese don't know their place in anyone's caste system. Who else is going to piss-off the people who think they deserve more in this world simply because of belief in their own superiority?



Indian people calling themselve white? Thats cool right! 

Anyway chinese are different from europeans, no? I mean their look, language, culture..there is no similarity. So is true for all asians. Anyway as you seem to have funny definition of "white", you can call me white  

And it's bad that you don't know your place in caste system. Who knows what shit you might get in next life, no? 

Anyway, I had hard time reading your angry post, you non-white chinese guy. So consider this white guys request and try to write less and more clear.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

didu said:


> the flow of money must be mutual, so i'd expect to see my rupees to flow from
> india to china if you want rmbs to flow from china to india.



But you guys are many times richer than us. For every 1 dollar we peddle you guys can put 10.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

^^ being rich doesn't make it necessary to throw money away.


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

tytler said:


> Indian people calling themselve white? Thats cool right!
> 
> Anyway chinese are different from europeans, no? I mean their look, language, culture..there is no similarity. So is true for all asians. Anyway as you seem to have funny definition of "white", you can call me white
> 
> ...


 :weirdo: 

You're the one that seems to be very angry since you've completely misinterpreted my state. Also everytime you see Indians posting in threads that have to with China, it's always about anger and envy. Learn to read if you don't understand. I never said I see Indians as white. I said I've heard Indians call themselves white. BIG DIFFERENCE! That's why I laugh at delusion like that. Just like the delusion of rewriting and misinterpreting what I stated to make one's self feel superior.


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

haha, some weak men try to bash china but have to tasty their pieces of shit first...


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

people from far more poorer, smaller and weaker country more like to bash china..

haha..
i don't know why...


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Minotaur said:


> :weirdo:
> 
> You're the one that seems to be very angry since you've completely misinterpreted my state. Also everytime you see Indians posting in threads that have to with China, it's always about anger and envy. Learn to read if you don't understand. I never said I see Indians as white. I said I've heard Indians call themselves white. BIG DIFFERENCE! That's why I laugh at delusion like that. Just like the delusion of rewriting and misinterpreting what I stated to make one's self feel superior.



Stick to Mandarin. Your english comprehension skill sucks. And don't mind my "livid" face, I was born that way. And it seems you hear too much. Try picking "only mandarin" words because I see, you are no good at english.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

didu said:


> ^^ being rich doesn't make it necessary to throw money away.



Countries much smarter, richer and better managed than China don't think putting money into India is like throwing it away. Ah well, they must all be jealous too.


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

tytler said:


> Stick to Mandarin. Your english comprehension skill sucks. And don't mind my "livid" face, I was born that way. And it seems you hear too much. Try picking "only mandarin" words because I see, you are no good at english.


Is that perfect English skills? Your english is as good as listening to customer service calls from India... big waste of time and nothing ever gets done.

I know... people with major inferiority complexes are always livid watching the world pass them by. LOL!!!!


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

tytler said:


> Countries much smarter, richer and better managed than China don't think putting money into India is like throwing it away. Ah well, they must all be jealous too.


Then I guess it says something when China gets 10 times more FDI than India. And what does it say with all the "advantages" India supposedly has over China, it still lags far behind China. LOL!!!!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

KGB said:


> "to expect non-democratic poor states to run before they can walk is unreasonable."
> 
> 
> Which is why maglevs are so important eh?
> ...


so what do you expect them to do? build a stone-cobbled road for horses and carts? send wooden sailboats to various countries around the world, colonize them, enslave their populations, force them to farm cash crops, import the capital and use the capital to develop their infrastructure? should they start using planes made with paper and balsa wood and wait 100 years before they start using an A380? what is your deal? 

you are criticizing this country for developing in the same way that Western countries developed - the only difference is they are usign modern technology. When the west expanded their rail networks, they used steam engines. This is not the 19th century anymore, it makes sense for them to use the latest technology available. Perhaps even by mastering maglev technology they will have a product that can be exported internationally.

your ethnocentrism is ridiculous


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

^^ Can I get an AMEN!

HmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMm


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

"what is your deal? "


Well, here's my deal.

First of all, even you must be able to detect a slight amount of humour somewhere in there...I decided to make it slightly more obvious in my last post.

Second, rather than the jealousy too many people seem to rationalize as an excuse...it's simply I find the priorities out of wack....I mean, if people are starving in your country, or having various other serious fundemental difficulties, it should be the responsibility of the government, especially a communist one, to take care of those things first, before trying to impress the world with spending vast sums on things like maglevs or a space program. It's all just posturing, at the expense of those most vulnerable, whom you are supposed to be taking care of.

In a more developed country with a democratic-free enterprise system, the government looks after certain basic responsibilities of society, and free enterprise looks after things like keeping the economy running and "maglevs" (maglevs is used as a catch-all term to describe developing new technology not yet practical for mass use).






"Can I get an AMEN! "


Ah...you are just harbouring ill feelings from some past run-in. Ya big grudge holder.






KGB


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

more pics plz


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Clashman (Sep 6, 2004)

What city are those going to be used in?


----------



## Veter (Aug 23, 2006)

Makes me think of










Though it's probably much more comfortable inside.


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmm....not that thrilling...Where will it run?


----------



## napkcirtap (Aug 14, 2005)

according to local newspapers, these 8-car trains will be used on shanghai subway lines 1&2


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

It looks like Nanjing Metro's train (designed by Alstom, constructed locally).

Aren't Shanghai Metro's trains 6 cars? Or are they going to extend them...


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

i don't like the front.


----------



## napkcirtap (Aug 14, 2005)

superchan7 said:


> It looks like Nanjing Metro's train (designed by Alstom, constructed locally).
> 
> Aren't Shanghai Metro's trains 6 cars? Or are they going to extend them...


8-car trains will replace the 6-car ones currently running on lines 1 and 2 to cope with the exploding growth of ridership


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

superchan7 said:


> It looks like Nanjing Metro's train (designed by Alstom, constructed locally).
> 
> Aren't Shanghai Metro's trains 6 cars? Or are they going to extend them...


they are 70% desiged by Chinese company


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

BJSH said:


> they are 70% desiged by Chinese company


Another case of a "borrowed" design then, I guess. [End Sarcasm]


----------



## napkcirtap (Aug 14, 2005)

cal_t said:


> Another case of a "borrowed" design then, I guess. [End Sarcasm]


actually, this is an alstom(shanghai) subwaycar.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Where do I see the logos or logography of 'Alstom' on the model? All it says is 'Shanghai Electrics'. Hence, I believe they "borrowed" their design.


----------



## marax0 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ugly one 
What is capacity ?
How many seats inside?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This looks so seventies!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

that design is not really nice and modern, don't like it


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

The design is a bit old fashioned...


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Those headlights look like 1960s design, rather disappointing. The Shenzhen Metro's Bombardier design shape and front face looked better than this one.

However, the Bombardier-designed trains in China have crappy interiors with plain-white everything and cold interior lighting. Alstom's Shanghai trains, on the other hand, are quite nice inside despite their odd exterior design.


----------



## pakchi70 (May 9, 2004)

great!!! The Shanghai subway line 1 has been overcrowed for a long time already, because they bought the rolling stock a long time ago, so if they now want to extend the length of the train, like add 2 more cars, would be very expansive, that's why they didn't buy any additional cars, but now they build new trains to replace the old ones would be much cheaper

last time I wnet to Shanghai, the subway is so horrible, too crowded!!!!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*China unveils world's longest bus (25m)*














































THE "world's largest" bus, a China-made coach with a capacity of 300 passengers, has been unveiled in Shanghai and will be used for rapid transit in Beijing and Hangzhou, the Youth Daily reported today.

The ***spaper said the Zhejiang Young Man Vehicle Group launched the 25-meter-long super bus, about the size of a metro car, at the opening of Busworld Asia 2007, a leading domestic bus and coach show in Shanghai. It is 13 meters longer than an ordinary bus and is the world's largest bus, according to the manufacturer.

It takes about 35 steps to walk from the front to the back. It has five doors, 40 seats and can carry 300 people. The top speed is around 80 kilometers per hour.

Although the bus has a European style and a German MAN engine, the group designed the rest of the bus, said Zheng Han, marketing manager of Zhejiang Young Man Vehicle Group.

"I just drove the bus from Zhejiang Province to Shanghai. The top speed reached 82 kph," a bus driver told the ***spaper, without giving his name. "It is flexible when cornering. The ride is quite easy."

The interior is designed for passenger convenience. It is easy for elderly and the disabled to enter as the first step is nearly level with the pavement. The bus also has room for wheelchairs.

The super bus together with other super-length buses will be put into service on Bus Rapid Transit in Beijing and Hangzhou **** in Zhejiang Province, the ***spaper said. The standard length of a BRT bus is 18 meters.

Shanghai plans to build its first BRT public transport line from Daduhe Road to Shanghai South Railway Station.

The BRT lines will have stations along their routes. Large buses will use bus-only lanes on the highways so they can travel much faster than ordinary buses. They will also make fewer stops so they can pass through the **** more quickly.


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2007/200703/20070314/article_309016.htm


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Rebasepoiss said:


> There aren't double-articulated buses in Tallinn, but we have buses with a trailer so total length is 24m and a capacity of about 200 people.  .


Nice pictures, I never knew those trailer type buses exist thanks!:cheers:


----------



## doxul (Feb 28, 2005)

*...may not be the longest ... but for sure this double decker bus cary more people than the belgian one ...*
.
.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Interesting... Seattle, Washington has long buses too. It is only being used during commute/rush hours and high demand routes.


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Honolulu, Hawaii, United States

One of the world's leading cities that is full of hybrid buses. 

Brands of buses that Honolulu uses are Gillig (main), New Flyer and GM.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

^^ I love the bicycle racks. I've noticed them when i was in San Francisco. I have never seen them in Europe. I thought it was a good idea. We should heve them in Brussels. I'll send a picture to the minister.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

theworldshallcry said:


> It's a lorry with people in it.



Lorries don't have windows and seats.

The Cuban 'Camelos' are purpose-built road vehicles for transporting passengers, that makes them buses!

:|


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

z0rg;12446751
THE "world's largest" bus said:


> http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2007/200703/20070314/article_309016.htm[/url]


Whatever said on a newspaper is something that's not going to happen, 
especially when that newspaper speaks for the red bandits. Shanghai doesn't even have artics anymore, let alone double artics. :bash:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

z0rg said:


>


It could be fooled for a modern tram.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

Not sure if this is longer, but it sure looks hot...


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

And here it one which is even longer AND faster than this Chinese bus...










http://www.apts-phileas.com/


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ WOW! THESE BUSES ARE WAY BETTER THAN USA BUSES!!!!!!! I ENVY THEM!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool-looking buses


----------



## Roland (Jan 14, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Does it turn pretty well?


Much better than you'd think. Here in Utrecht the double articulated buses are used on two lines: one almost completely separated from other traffic, the other on the same streets as normal length vehicles. For instance, a street with this many quite narrow turns is hardly a problem for the more advanced driver:










I drive there regularly in one of those long buses and 8 out of 10 times it manages to avoid all sidewalks and other obstacles.


----------



## cellocello (Sep 24, 2004)

*Another Chinese Make - Yutong, 25m long as well.*


----------



## RRC (Dec 20, 2003)

Currently the longest bus in the world is the brazilian Caio Top Bus, with Volvo B12M chassis, (27m): http://www.caio.com.br/eg/1.6.5.php


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

They should make these bus double decked in China that would be cool.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

Take the best features of LRT and the best features of BRT, and this is what you get...










24m long, no emissions when guided, rubber on concrete is faster than steel wheels on rail, guided rail ensures safer travel for a large vehicle (and adds potential for even larger vehicles in the future...), and can leave the guide at anytime in case there is disruption on the line.

EDIT: It turns out there have been a lot of problems with the system, so it is unlikely it will take off internationally  . Still, running bi-articulated buses via trolley wires is a very good idea, since it would help guide it through turns and it would give off no emissions. Plus they accelerate faster too


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

Some other bi-articulated trolley buses:
St. Gallen









Luzern









Geneva









As you can see, despite its problems, the French ones are still the nicest looking


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Love the destination on the front of this bus :rofl:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes that's, I call a good destination. :lol: 
But it look a bit old for this.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> What is Hong Kong model of competition between modes?


The bus companies compete with the tram, which competes with the MTR, which competes with ferry traffic. They all compete for passengers like in a free market, so there is no integration between modes (e.g. when you get off the MTR you have to pay full fare to take a bus).

So my question is: are they pursuing this Hong Kong model, or are they planning and integrating all the modes?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> Hey, I would like to start a thread about the Urban Rail Transit in China (Mainland, HK & Taiwan). Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Operating: (From North to South)
> Changchun, Dalian, Beijing, Tianjin, Nanjing, Shanghai, Wuhan, Chongqing, Taipei, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Hong Kong.
> ...


@ChinaboyUSA, Suzhou Subway (U/C) is also missed from the list 

(skyscrapers.cn)


> Suzhou Subway Construction Schedule:
> 
> Line 1: Opening 2012.6.28
> Line 2: 2012.12
> ...


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I just modified my first post! Thanks for your updating.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

*Guangzhou*










Some photos:














































System 
The Chinese city of Guangzhou (formerly known as Canton) is the capital of the Guangdong Province and has 7 million inhabitants. It is situated in the south of the country near Hong Kong. Construction of a subway network was approved in 1989 and construction started in 1993. 

citation: http://www.urbanrail.net

__________________________

a cozy map of Guangzhou metro 

at: http://www.johomaps.com











*China's big 3 - Beijing, Shanghai, and Guangzhou!*


----------



## Codfish (Sep 15, 2007)

Xiamen, in Fujian province, is also planning a metro system. I can't find any English-language sources, but there are some Chinese articles about it (see here, for example). As of that article, it was only under consideration, and I can't seem to find anything more recent; but when I was there in January, there was a lot of construction downtown for something that looked like it could be a light rail line. Does anyone know more?

Also, that Chongqing info is seriously out of date; construction on Line 1 and Line 3 has been ongoing since last summer. There should be a more up-to-date thread on Chongqing somewhere on this site. To the best of my knowledge, there are a lot of lines planned in that city; like everywhere, though, the challenge is getting funding for them, since Chongqing has neither the money nor the political heft of Beijing and Shanghai.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

About Chongqing subway, there are 356km planned for 2020 and 513km by 2050. Long term plans are likely to be revised up, Chinese cities use to upgrade its subway plans quite often.




























The maps above show slight differences, I don't know which one is more accurate.

Line 1: 46.1km. 21.6 of them underground.
Line 2: 37.8 km. 5.6 of them underground.
Line 3: 63.4km. 15.3 of them underground.
Line 4: 47.3km. 26.1 of them underground.
Line 5: 71.9km. 31.6 of them underground.
Line 6: 70.6km. 39.0 of them underground.
Line 7: 56km. 12 of them underground.
Line 8: 54.4km. 14.7 of them underground.
Line 9: 39.4km. 24.6 of them underground.
Ring Line: 44.9km. 30.4 of them underground.
Total: 530km+. 220+ of them underground.

http://mineye.blogbus.com/logs/14136948.html
http://www.cq.gov.cn/jjsh/cqyw/20070509110.HTM


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

China's metro really needs to take handicap people into consideration. The Changchun light rail new trains are neat, but certain parts of the station need help in its interior design. That ticket booth with the home like door is so wrong.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Chengdu subway line 1 U/C*


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

BJ new subway station U/C





































Digging machine assembling


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Great topic.

Are these machines built in China or it is just assemble?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ I think it's imported. Here's a piece of news on Macau light rail planning.

Macau: Government launches tender for consultation on light rail

http://www.macauhub.com.mo/en/news.php?ID=4906



> Macau, China, 22 Feb – The Macau government has selected seven international companies to present proposals for consultation on the first phase of construction of the light railway that is due to be finished in *2011*, officials said Thursday.
> 
> *Extending over 20 kilometers, the light railway is expected to cost around 4.2 billion patacas (US$525 million).*
> 
> ...


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

It's a shame Bombardier didn't go and bid their ALRT trains, considering the foothold they already have in China.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Keep TW out of this thread, by China, it means PRC. Leave this thread for Mainland China only for the sanity of everyone.

Taiwan deserves a thread of its own instead of being lumped into a thread full of communist, although grand and greatly planned railways. PRC has come a long way though, keep up the good work.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

cal_t said:


> Keep TW out of this thread, by China, it means PRC. Leave this thread for Mainland China only for the sanity of everyone.
> 
> Taiwan deserves a thread of its own instead of being lumped into a thread full of communist, although grand and greatly planned railways. PRC has come a long way though, keep up the good work.



I agree . Btw China has long abandoned communism, these things won't happen under the real communist rule.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

cal_t said:


> Keep TW out of this thread, by China, it means PRC. Leave this thread for Mainland China only for the sanity of everyone.
> 
> Taiwan deserves a thread of its own instead of being lumped into a thread full of communist, although grand and greatly planned railways. PRC has come a long way though, keep up the good work.



The titel of this thread says China, it could eihter mean PR China or Rep. of China. No need to be so touchy. :cheers:


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

cal_t said:


> Keep TW out of this thread, by China, it means PRC. Leave this thread for Mainland China only for the sanity of everyone.
> 
> Taiwan deserves a thread of its own instead of being lumped into a thread full of communist, although grand and greatly planned railways. PRC has come a long way though, keep up the good work.


It’s not a place to question a country's sovereignty. Unless you identify yourself as a resident of Taiwan and want to put up effective arguments on why Taiwan shouldn't be in this thread, information on Taiwan will be included in this thread by anyone who sees fit.

I know many residences of Taiwan who sees them selves as Chinese and want their home to be apart of China, and there are many who wish for the opposite. So nobody here have any right to demand what you have demanded.

And since this isn’t a political forum, let’s all keep our political zeal under the covers and let it be.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

cal_t said:


> Keep TW out of this thread, by China, it means PRC. Leave this thread for Mainland China only for the sanity of everyone.
> 
> Taiwan deserves a thread of its own instead of being lumped into a thread full of communist, although grand and greatly planned railways. PRC has come a long way though, keep up the good work.


You had a reasonable argumentation until the communist-part. As the thread title is "China Urban Rail Transit Compilation", Taiwan will stay in this thread, as it is as Chinese as PRC.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

People usually refer to Taiwan as "Chinese" (for example Chinese Taipei) but term "China" is reserved for PRC. The title of the thread is "China Urban Rail", I think it is not appropriate to put Taiwan in this compilation.

I wouldn't argue if the title is "Chinese Urban Rail..."


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Taipei Walker said:


> People usually refer to Taiwan as "Chinese" (for example Chinese Taipei) but term "China" is reserved for PRC.


"reserved" by whom? The Polish government?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Peloso said:


> "reserved" by whom? The Polish government?


no, by Italian one :bash:
by the common use.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

No doubt it is a good thread. I’ve some requests & questions – 

1)	Please post some f*ront side photos of subway cars of Shenzhen, Shenyang & Nanjing*.
2)	Please post maps of planned subways of Chongqing & Suzhou with *English stations names* for non-Mandarin peoples like me.
3)	This thread completely ignores *tramway* systems. They are also urban rail transit. Trams are running continuously in Changchun, Dalian & Hong Kong. Recently Tianjin returned tram as a modern rubber tired system. Shanghai is also planning about such a rubber tired system. Please add that information with details and photos.
4)	Please post a *complete map of tramway of Dalian with planned lines*.
5)	Please post *a complete map of tramway of Tianjin (Including previously closed network & present rubber tired network)*.
6)	Please post a *complete map of tramway of Shanghai (Including previously closed network & future rubber tired network)*.
7)	*Has Beijing recently returned tram as a heritage system*? If yes, then please post details, photos & map (including previously closed network & present heritage network).

*Please answer as soon as possible.*


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Letniczka said:


> *22 Chinese cities to get subways*


The 22 cities, including those that already have a metro system and are building new lines.

Beijing, Tianjin, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, 
Nanjing, Chongqing, Wuhan, Dalian, Xi'an, 
Harbin, Shenyang, Chengdu, Hangzhou, Zhengzhou, 
Ningbo, Kunming, Qingdao, Wuxi, Changsha, 
Fuzhou, Nanchang

http://info.ch.gongchang.com/Economi...-10/80530.html


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Expected opening dates for China's new metros:

Year 2010
Chengdu
Guangzhou+Foshan

Year 2011
Hangzhou
Lanzhou
Xi'an
Zibo

Year 2012
Harbin
Kunming
Hefei
Suzhou

Year 2013
Zhengzhou

Year 2014
Nanchang

Year 2015
Changsha
Dongguan
Fuzhou
Ningbo
Qingdao
Taiyuan
Ürümqi
Wenzhou
Wuxi

Year 2017
Guiyang

Exact date unknown
Jinan
Shijiazhuang
Xuzhou
Nanning
Changzhou


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Best wishes for more subways. Also include tramways in this thread because they are also urban rail transport.

I also have 2 questions – 
a) Has Beijing recently returned tram as a heritage system?
b) Has Shanghai recently returned tram as a modern rubber tired system (like Tianjin)?

Please try to answer these.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

a) no trams in Beijing, they build metros instead, and BRT lines
b) the short test line is probably not open yet to the public - but im not sure about that


----------



## leo_sh (Oct 23, 2006)

Shanghai-Zhangjiang Tram No.1 has begun its operation since 31.12.2009.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Ashis Mitra said:


> a) Has Beijing recently returned tram as a heritage system?


Yes they have. It's located on Qianmen Dajie, not long, just a 2-3km straight line. And yes it's a "heritage system", mainly for aesthetics in the area and tourist to take joy rides in. No one actually commutes on that tram.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

From www.urbanrail.net, I knew that Tianjin has one metro line i.e. Line 1, & Binhai line is the light rail line. But the same site informs that the extension of that line is under construction, which is Line 9.

So I think, line 1 is metro line & line 9 is light rail line. There is also a rubber tired tram line (translohr). Tianjin now has metro, light rail & tram. Is it true? Please clear my confusion.

When the construction of Tianjin subway started, was the tram tracks (closed in 1972) was discovered under the road in the time of tunneling?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Scion said:


> Yes they have. It's located on Qianmen Dajie, not long, just a 2-3km straight line. And yes it's a "heritage system", mainly for aesthetics in the area and tourist to take joy rides in. No one actually commutes on that tram.


That's not even a real tram. It's just a bus made to look like a tram.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ That looks like a bus to you? :sly:


The tram line is a replica of the same line that existed at the start of the last century. It's all a plan to make Qianmen Dajie to look like "back in those days".


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

hahaha, but where are the wires? invisible?


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Falubaz said:


> hahaha, but where are the wires? invisible?


It runs on rails... 

It's not the wires that determine trams, it's the rails.


----------



## danchun (Sep 24, 2009)

*Kunming Metro phase1 ：line1+line2(42.1KM)*


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

*CHINA | Trams*

A large number of cities in China are planning tram networks: see
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110199811&postcount=505

Rearranging the contents by due date:

Shenyang, tram Line 6 opening in June 2014, Line 4 to construct in 2014
Nanjing, opens in August 2014
Huai'an, opens in September 2014
Suzhou, opens in December 2014
Guangzhou, Haizhu line opens in December 2014
Shenzhen, opens in December 2014
Chengdu, opens in June 2015
Haikou, opens in December 2015
Wuhan, opens in 2015
Beijing, Xijiao line opens in 2015
Foshan, opens in 2016
Zhuhai, opens in 2016
Chongqing, 2 lines planned
Zhuzhou, 3 lines planned
Shanghai, 6 lines planned
Many of these cannot be discussed in this forum:
Shenyang - tram thread does exist
Nanjing - *thread specific to metro*
Huaian - *hereby creating a thread*
Suzhou - thread generic to public transit
Guangzhou - thread generic to public transportation
Shenzhen - thread generic to public transport
Chengdu - *thread specific to metro*
Haikou - *no thread whatsoever*
Wuhan - *thread specific to subway*
Beijing - thread generic to public transport
Foshan - *no thread whatsoever*
Zhuhai - *no thread whatsoever*
Chongqing - *thread specific to metro*
Zhuzhou - *no thread whatsoever*
Shanghai - thread generic to public transport.

I started with Huaian because it shall open soon and, of all the cities listed, it seemed to me to be most obscure small town. Although the population is highly arguable and it is not clear whether Haikou or Zhuzhou might be smaller, those were certainly less obscure for me.
My estimate for the population of Huaian is 860 000, in the 425 square km of Qinghe and Qingpu districts.

So... what are the parts of Huaian like where the tram network is built? What are the traffic needs? And how is the progress of construction, seeing that it is due to open this September? While trolleybus lines can be built in few weeks putting up posts in sidewalks and hanging the wires, building tram tracks requires ripping up roads for months, so some works might be expected.... what´s going on?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Why don't you do like the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT COMPILATION thread and create a thread with all urban transpot in China and a constantly updated first page.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ I think that's a good idea that we create a CHINA URBAN TRAM COMPILATION thread.

Or Change this thread to "CHINA | Trams"


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you MOD to rename this thread. I'll start from posting some existing tram systems of China.

*Shanghai Zhangjiang tram*

9.8km, 15 stations, connecting metro line 2


pics by 中华火车迷部落


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Shenyang Tram*

4 lines, 60km, 67 stations.







--pics from ditiezu.com


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Dalian tram*

Originally built in 1909, 2 lines
Line 201: 10.8km
Line 202: 12.5km









source


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Changchun tram*

Originally built in 1941, 1 line, 7.64km



plus Changchun's LRT



--365jilin


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tianjin tram*

1 line, 8.8km, 14 stations




































(ditiezu.com)


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

In my opinion Shanghai and Tianjin do not have tramways....They have opted ,I think for the Translohr system which is a rubber tyre guided vehicle.....(all it whatever you like)...A tramway operates on rail tracks.....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DALIAN | Public Transport

They have a good mix of old and new trams.


----------



## intres (Sep 29, 2012)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> In my opinion Shanghai and Tianjin do not have tramways....They have opted ,I think for the Translohr system which is a rubber tyre guided vehicle.....(all it whatever you like)...A tramway operates on rail tracks.....


 Shanghai is already projected a 500 km (or more) network of trams *on rail*, not *Translohr. *
6 lines are projected as first phase.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool, so China is getting the taste for tram/light rail systems. That is great, even the more if it is done to complement already very substantial metro systems. 



> Shanghai’s Songjiang District is expected to have six tram routes by 2020, featuring a total of 90 kilometers of track, 118 stations and eight junctions. The first two routes are planned to be finished by 2016.


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/Metro/society/City-plans-six-tram-routes-in-Songjiang/shdaily.shtml

Sounds promissing. Especially as it is considered a part of a whopping 800 km system or so. But tell me, are those 800 km also proposed to be ready by 2020? In only 6 years that sounds insanely big.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

intres said:


> Shanghai is already projected a 500 km (or more) network of trams *on rail*, not *Translohr. *
> 6 lines are projected as first phase.


Where did you get this info about 600 km of lines in Shanghai?

If som then the best city in the world would be even better!


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

This thread is long overdue. Getting as much info in one place as possible.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

China's current tram networks, maps from urbanrail.net. Dalian:










Changchun:










Shenyang:










Shanghai Translohr:










Tianjin:










Please excuse me for bad quality, I did cuts from original maps


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Can we add some information about Hong Kong tramway & light rail?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

kunming tiger said:


> This thread is long overdue. Getting as much info in one place as possible.


Tram construction is hot now. I'm not surprised if 10 Chinese cities add their tram lines in a year or so.



dimlys1994 said:


> Can we add some information about Hong Kong tramway & light rail?


yes and there are dedicated threads for Hong Kong tram too.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hong Kong's light rail network consists of two different systems. First - in eastern suburbs - is owned by MTR, but originally built by Kowloon Canton Railway. Opened on 18 September 1988 and has 36.2 km and 68 stations. Track gauge - 1435mm:




























Hong Kong tramway along northern part of Hong Kong Island - opened in 1904 and has 30 km and 120 stops. Owned by Veolia and RATP and track gauge - 1067mm:



















This system is popular and very congested. In this picture, it shows what happened if tram is broken:










Maps from urbanrail.net, photos from Wikipedia


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> In my opinion Shanghai and Tianjin do not have tramways....They have opted ,I think for the Translohr system which is a rubber tyre guided vehicle.....(all it whatever you like)...A tramway operates on rail tracks.....


I think this thread is designed for both tram and translohr systems.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Where did you get this info about 600 km of lines in Shanghai?
> 
> If some then the best city in the world would be even better!


*
March 13 Shanghai will build 90km tram in Songjiang district *

6 lines, 90km, 118 stations, connecting with metro line 9/12/Jinshan

Construction starts in October 2014, trial run begins in June 2016, official opening in Jan 2017.









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Originally published in this tread in December last year:



hkskyline said:


> *Tram operator proposes $2.8b Kai Tak line*
> The Standard
> Friday, December 06, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Heritage tram car in Beijing, which run along Qianmen Avenue (service restored in 2008, more than 40 years after it's dissapearance):


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is future map of Western Suburban rail tram line, scheduled to be open by 2015:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


> Heritage tram car in Beijing, which run along Qianmen Avenue (service restored in 2008, more than 40 years after it's dissapearance)


Here's another heritage tram in Anren, Sichuan Province




source


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

So does anyone know anything about the original topic - Huaian tram?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

chornedsnorkack said:


> So does anyone know anything about the original topic - Huaian tram?


Found this map:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

That "heritage" tram in central Beijing is really a pity. Wouldn't it have been cheaper to build a real heritage line with some old and restored vehicles from no matter where instead of having such pseudo trams pretending they take their electricity from an overhead, when there is none. It just hurts my eyes and looks so incredibly disneylandish.

Just look at that heritage tram in Anren. Thats how it should look like.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> So does anyone know anything about the original topic - Huaian tram?


Huai'an tram construction has started in Feb. Phase I project will build 23 stations, 20.3km.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Big-dog, do you know when will construction works start in Songjiang? I'd like to see it by myself the next time I come to China.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ the official timetable is,


Construction starts: October 2014
Trial run: June 2016
Open: January 2017
You may wait some time after October to see something interesting.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Nanjing*

Nanjing's first tram line will open in August

Hexi tram line: 7.76km, 13 stations (4 stations connecting metro)

Track-laying is 40% completed by now.


source


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

big-dog said:


> ^^ the official timetable is,
> 
> 
> Construction starts: October 2014
> ...


Ok, if so, when I come to Shanghai in summer (I hope so much), I won't still see any works in process.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> DALIAN | Public Transport
> 
> They have a good mix of old and new trams.


So does *Changchun* tram.

retired model


old model but still in service


new 900 model


two pics of Changchun tram




--ditiezu and 长春老赵


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

The first ForCity licensed tram was assembled in China. The whole license from Škoda comprise some 400 units.









http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/skoda-and-csr-sifang-unveil-forcity-tram.html


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> Huai'an tram construction has started in Feb. Phase I project will build 23 stations, 20.3km.


In which month will the tram open?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> In which month will the tram open?


early 2015.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> *Nanjing*
> 
> Nanjing's first tram line will open in August
> 
> ...


Note how wide the space between the tracks is. Also how huge the construction plot is... and still a road passes both sides.

Can someone explain the signs to the right? No horn, but what is the sign to the right of that? Car and what is under the car?
Also, who is that 60 for, and who is 40 for?

In my city, next month a main central city street is shut till autumn. For overhaul of an existing tram line. It also is to be permanently narrowed.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Note how wide the space between the tracks is. Also how huge the construction plot is... and still a road passes both sides.
> 
> Can someone explain the signs to the right? No horn, but what is the sign to the right of that? Car and what is under the car?
> Also, who is that 60 for, and who is 40 for?
> ...


We have to wait till the completion to see the plot design. As for the signs, I guess (can't see clearly) the right of the "No Horn" is "No sedan cars". The side roads might be closed to sedan cars due to constructions. Number 60 and 40 mean speed limit for respective lanes.


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Ok, if so, when I come to Shanghai in summer (I hope so much), I won't still see any works in process.


Going to Shanghai in the summer to be roasted in the scorching heat? hno: Remember over 40 40-degree days last year.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

For me it's OK. It is the only city I can tolerate heat in.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

It's really bad to see a fake tram in Beijing.

Thankfully other cities are real trams, including rubber tired tram in Tianjin & Shanghai.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

CNR signs tramcar contracts with Ethiopia

(Xinhua)

BEIJING - Chinese train manufacturer CNR Corporation (CNR) has signed contracts with Ethiopia to provide 41 modern tramcars, marking the entry of Chinese tramcars into Africa, CNR said Monday.
The tramcars will be customized for use in Ethiopia's capital of Addis Ababa, where the altitude is 2,400 meters and ultraviolet light is strong, according to CNR's statement.
According to CNR, the tramcars are the world's most sunlight-resistant and will use special components in the glass, rubber, paint and cable. They can travel at a maximum of 70 kilometers per hour.
CNR will deliver its first batch of tramcars to Ethiopia at the end of 2014.
CNR, one of the largest train makers in China, manufactures a range of products, from locomotives to high-speed trains, which have been widely used for the country's railway services.
The company's net profits totaled 2.39 billion yuan ($391 million) in the first three quarters of 2013, up 1.81 percent year on year.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Suzhou tram Line 1 train*

Tram Line 1 will open in October 2014. Tram Line 2 starts construction within this year.


source


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah now there's an example of fine Chinese design.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

That tram looks like Urbos 3 (The one that runs in Zaragoza among other cities).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

almost like tramcars of Rabat


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ The technology is Bombardier Flexity 2. The trainset is being produced by Nanjing Puzhen CSR, a Bombardier partner.



big-dog said:


> *Suzhou tram Line 1 trainset*
> 
> Train: 5-car, 32m, capacity: 382 persons
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^More tram photos from Railway Gazette:


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

A very open structure. It has doors on both sides because it is bidirectional, but I have thought throughput at tram stops could be improved if people entered on one side and exited on the other side.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*China's first super-capacitor tram produced by CSR, to be delivered to Guangzhou Haizhu Line*

The tram has 4 units, with max speed 70kmph.

It's 100% powered by its capacitor, charged while passengers onboard/offboarding. One charge can power the train to run 4km.


source


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

big-dog said:


> *Nanjing*
> 
> Nanjing's first tram line will open in August
> 
> ...


Nanjing's Hexi tram construction status

opening next month





pics by jeansjeans


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...joint-venture-targets-chinas-tram-market.html
> 
> *Czech-Chinese joint venture targets China’s tram market*
> 01 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

big-dog said:


> Nanjing's Hexi tram construction status
> 
> opening next month


It IS next month.

On which specific instant shall Hexi tram open for scheduled service?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Official open date is not released yet. The project has been checked and accepted by authority on July 24. Citizen trial run was yesterday Aug 1.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Have you got map of Hexi tram?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ not yet. I hope there's a map with Nanjing trams and all latest metro lines.

Hexi trams has opened on Aug 1

some pics of the week before its opening










by Winddance


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Never seen blue sky in Nanjing. Good pictures!


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

What exactly are they doing with the metro sign in the second picture?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sopomon said:


> What exactly are they doing with the metro sign in the second picture?


DID They were putting sign into place


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

1. Wouldn't the trams hit it at that distance?
2. It's surely too far from the platform for anyone to read the detailed prints?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...e-view/view/first-trams-arrive-in-zhuhai.html
> 
> *First trams arrive in Zhuhai*
> 07 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Guangzhou's first tram line to open by the end of 2014*

Haizhu Line, 7.8km, 11 stations, managed by Guangzhou metro








by only 717


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Does Haizhu tram have any interchanges with metro or railway network of Guangzhou?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Does Haizhu tram have any interchanges with metro or railway network of Guangzhou?


Line 3, Line 8 and APM.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Is this the tram referenced in this Railway Gazette article - the one that terminates at Wanshengwei (L4/L8 interchange)?

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...y-traction-equipment-for-guangzhou-trams.html


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is this the tram referenced in this Railway Gazette article - the one that terminates at Wanshengwei (L4/L8 interchange)?
> 
> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...y-traction-equipment-for-guangzhou-trams.html


Yes it is the one.

The section opening in 2014 runs from Wanshenwei to Guangzhou Tower. It will interchange with L4/L8 at Wanshengwei and L3/APM at Guangzhou Tower Station.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/suzhou-tramway-opens.html
> 
> *Suzhou tramway opens*
> 28 Oct 2014
> ...


^^And the map:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...huhai-catenary-free-lrt-line.html?channel=542
> 
> *Trial operation starts on Zhuhai catenary-free LRT line*
> Wednesday, November 12, 2014
> ...


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

*Wuhan Tram*

I came across an article yesterday, which announces 15 lines for Wuhan. the expected lenghts would be 214 KM.
Line 1 seems under construction and is supposed to open next year (215).

With numbers like this, 2,000 KM tram network in China should not be a big suprise ... remember Shanghai discussed 600 KM (which I deem is a bit over the top ...)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> @ intres / CNGL
> 
> could you post a link to your sources?
> 
> About the Chinese Wikipedia, I cannot find a page dealing with a trm summary ... only one general one about urban transport, which only lists a few cities ...


There you go: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:中华人民共和国有轨电车和轻轨.


----------



## intres (Sep 29, 2012)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> @ intres / CNGL
> 
> could you post a link to your sources?
> 
> About the Chinese Wikipedia, I cannot find a page dealing with a trm summary ... only one general one about urban transport, which only lists a few cities ...


 The Siemens document is here :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117452748&postcount=209


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterday first tram line - Haizhu Island Tram - opened in Guangzhou. Map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Haizhu Island Tram - open 2014.12.31*









Source: wikipedia user 由Bdgzczy上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/广州市海珠环岛新型有轨电车#mediaviewer/File:THZ_004_Pass_thru_Whompoa_Chung.jpg)

*Canton Tower Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Nissangeniss上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/广州塔站_(有轨电车)#mediaviewer/File:Canton_Tower_Station_For_Tram.JPG)

*Canton Tower East Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Bdgzczy上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/广州塔东站#mediaviewer/File:THZ1_at_Canton_Tower_East_Station.jpg)

*Liede Bridge South Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由Nissangeniss上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/猎德大桥南站#mediaviewer/File:Liede_Bridge_South_Station.JPG)

*Nanfeng Station*










Source: wikipedia user 由GZMTR上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/南风站#mediaviewer/File:海珠有轨电车南风站月台.jpg)

*Pazhou Bridge South Station*










Source: wikipedia user 由GZMTR上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/琶洲大桥南站#mediaviewer/File:海珠有轨电车琶洲大桥南站月台.jpg)

*Pazhou Pagoda Station*










Source: wikipedia user 由GZMTR上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/琶洲塔站#mediaviewer/File:海珠有轨电车琶洲塔站月台.jpg)

*Wanshengwei Station*









Source: wikipedia user 由GZMTR上传 (http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/万胜围站_(有轨电车)#mediaviewer/File:海珠有轨电车万胜围站月台.jpg)


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Shanghai I believe has not a tramway line but a translohr line....Will future tramway lines in Shanghai use the Translohr technology or will they be "real tramways-streetcars"?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Shanghai I believe has not a tramway line but a translohr line....Will future tramway lines in Shanghai use the Translohr technology or will they be "real tramways-streetcars"?


Maybe suspended monorail too.

By Peter L.98










A ride on the Haizhu tramway ( these trams run on supercapacitors only ).

Published on Feb 6, 2015


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ited-group-form-signalling-joint-venture.html
> 
> *Bombardier and New United Group form signalling joint venture*
> 10 Feb 2015
> ...


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

*Overview*

Hello.

The recent weeks, I did some research. Thanks also to CNGL and intres for their links.

Altogether I find plans resulting in > 2,300 km until 2020.
The following cities will have tram systems then:

01 Dalian 1909 
02 Changchun 1941 
03 Tianjin 2007 
04 Shanghai 2010 
05 Shenyang 2013 
06 Nanjing 2014 
07 Suzhou 2014 
08 Guangzhou 2014 
09 Beijing 2015 
10 Zhuhai 2015 
11 Huai´an 2015 
12 Shenzhen 2015 
13 Chengdu 2015 
14 Hefei 2015 
15 Qingdao 2015 
16 Xuzhou 2015 
17 Liupanshui 2016 
18 Foshan 2016 
19 Wuhan  2016 
20 Kunshan 2017 
21 Ningbo 2017 
22 Haikou 2017 
23 Chongqing 2017 
24 Zhengzhou 2018 
25 Sanya ?
26 Xiamen ?
27 Lhasa ?
28 Zhuzhou ?


----------



## intres (Sep 29, 2012)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Shanghai I believe has not a tramway line but a translohr line....Will future tramway lines in Shanghai use the Translohr technology or will they be "real tramways-streetcars"?


I do not think that Translohr (New Translohr) is capable of working on projects of this scale. I found an old article announcing 800 kilometers of trams for the megalopolis of Shanghai by 2020:
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2013-09/25/content_16994688.htm

and another:
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/metro/public-services/Trams-set-to-return-to-city/shdaily.shtml


----------



## Yak79 (Nov 28, 2013)

In *Dr.Dennis.Deng*'s list are omitted two cities, Hong Kong (since 1904) and Anren (since 2011); I suppose there may be a reason behind each of these absences: in the first one, trams are an iconic presence in city streets as well as an useful form of transportation, but the city belongs to a SAR and doesn't form part of Mainland China; in the second one the system is more or less what it's called “heritage streetcar” in USA, mainly for tourists, however it has some transport meaning, at least in perspective, since they think to extend tracks reaching a total length of 5 km and to ban cars from city center (an 1,3 square kilometers area within which only trams, bicycles and pedestrians will be allowed, if I correctly understood). 
IMHO the two cities are to be added to the list anyway, I've guessed or not: in the first case, I think so, although I respect other points of view; otherwise I hope no one minds my overthinking.


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

I think you might want to categorize different types of 'trams' a bit more. The term is used both for light rail and those old street cars depending on where you are. And in lots of cases light rail is just seen as 'modern' trams 

The difference between those old street cars and light rail is humongous and it shouldn't be categorized as the same though. Which makes me point a finger at the Dalian line from 1909 and the Changchun line from 1941 


Another point I'd like to make is that we can be sure of one thing going forward, and that is that the chinese government will come up with more stimulus packages in the years to come in order to reach their gdp growth targets. And we all know that infrastructure is the favourite sector for the stimulus money to be poured into 

So lets hope for a higher oil price now asap so that the chinese growth can slow enough in order for the government to add another stimulus package soon?


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Light Rail and trams are two different things. Light Rail is seen at the top of this page and generally has a completely dedicated right of way, but can also run on surface streets, unlike heavy rail. The stations are still placed rather far apart, usually 1/2 mile to 1 mile apart. Those stations are significant structures.

Trams and streetcars are essentially the exact same thing, which have slightly smaller trains running at grade parallel to existing road infrastructure. They can either share existing lanes or run in dedicated lanes, like the many examples of running in the dedicated medians of the ceremonial avenues in Europe. Their stations are often curbside with a smaller structure, and are spaced much closer together, often within 1000 feet of each other like bus stops. While less efficient, this is most effective at generating street life and promoting transit oriented development. It is the small scale that is best for it, something that China has been failing at, MISERABLY!!!

I absolutely hope they are not putting too much focus on Translohr. Paris did and they have realized how useless it is, particularly in snow. They are essentially guided buses on a single rail with pairs of angled wheels. This helps steer it, but also applies very little downward pressure since the weight is taken by rubber tires. With so little pressure, they derail frequently, and are exactly as prone to any disruptions or blockages as ordinary trams. Modern trams and streetcars are so quiet that the difference from rubber tires is very minimal at best.


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

I did not include Hong Kong, because it is not mainland China. About Anren ... I would have to re-think ... it is just a tourist line (like at Qianmen Lu in Beijing) ... but using "real trams". Are those former Changchun carriages?

About Light Rails ... look at Changchun´s line 3 and 4 ... it is not that easy in China to define the differences ...


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

I understand that _(HK is not mainland China)_, but the LRT system there is important
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_Rail_(Hong_Kong)


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't know how safe I'd feel riding around in a China tram


----------



## Yak79 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> I did not include Hong Kong, because it is not mainland China. About Anren ... I would have to re-think ... it is just a tourist line (like at Qianmen Lu in Beijing) ... but using "real trams". Are those former Changchun carriages?
> 
> About Light Rails ... look at Changchun´s line 3 and 4 ... it is not that easy in China to define the differences ...


Although both systems (Beijing's Quianmen Lu and Anren) are for tourists, there's a huge difference: the first one (as well as the one that plies “30's Nanjing Road” in Shanghai Film Park, when it isn't used for a shoot) is a mere attraction, which you take only for the sake of tasting an old tram ride - it runs its 750 m long track only during public holidays, has an high fare, etc. - whereas the second one should serve as an actual transit service that connects main touristic places and offers a chance to sightsee the city from an uncommon point of view - it runs daily, a ride costs a reasonable price and the whole trip takes 20', an amount of time no one (but me, who I'm an hardcore transit fan) would spend on a tram only for the fun of riding it.
About Anren tramcars, coachwork and interiors are probably new: bodies of withdrawn Changchun and Dalian series don't match, having different doors/windows number; while bogies, mechanical/electrical equipment and maybe part of the framework could be second-hand: I've seen (here) a picture showing driver controls (controller and air brake handle) that seem to be very old, and the caption above says so.
Since all information I found comes from internet, mostly via Google Translator, they could be inaccurate and therefore my conclusions could be wrong: I'll be very grateful if someone Chinese speaking or who knows these trams could confirm them.

AFAIK, there are only two system in China labeled LRT, in Hong Kong (see *nanar* post) and in Changchun - where tram (lines 54 and 55) and LRT (lines 3 and 4) are entirely separate entities - but the last one has level crossing with gates on the at grade section (I saw them tanks to _map.qq.com_ “street view”) hence it could also use signalling instead of “line of sight” driving: if this occurred, the system would be more a light metro (belonging to trains class) than a proper LRT (belonging to trams class). Once again, I hope someone will clarify this point.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

The world's first hydrogen tram from CSR Sifang:
http://shanghaiist.com/2015/03/20/china-produces-worlds-first-hydrogen-powered-tram.php


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a Skoda 15T (licensed)!


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

Any idea where this hydrogen tram would run?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

So is the Zhuhai tram fully operational now?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> So is the Zhuhai tram fully operational now?


Nope, still on testing


----------



## JFBlanc (May 21, 2015)

Any idea on what are the issues, tests have been ongoing for a very long time now no?


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

JFBlanc said:


> Any idea on what are the issues, tests have been ongoing for a very long time now no?


Perhaps it's because they're Bredas. They have to get them to work first. :lol:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Poor Zhuhai. You know you're in trouble when it takes longer to test than it does to build.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

historyworks said:


> Perhaps it's because they're Bredas.


Oh no, they're fukked! hno:


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Guangzhou Haizhu Tram*

In Canton Tower 2 Station

Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr\
Guangzhou Haizhu Tram by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...st-lrt-line-nears-completion.html?channel=540
> 
> *Huai’an first LRT line nears completion*
> Tuesday, September 08, 2015
> ...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I've read Huai'an (Jiangsu, Eastern China) tram was put into operation on 28 December. Google Earth has very recent imagery, as it shows the whole line already finished. This is a catenary-free line, and trams run on super capacitors. Oddly enough, the depot is not located near one of the termini, but rather about halfway along the line, exactly between Sanya Lu and Banzha stops. Most stops are island stops, so doors open on the left. Ashis Mitra now has no excuse to make any questions :colgate:.

Besides that, Huai'an is yet another entry in the lengthy list of Chinese cities with metro plans. So far, 5 urban and 2 suburban lines are drafted, though nothing is solid for now.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

"Second stage" test rides on Zhuhai tram to start this year including 6,000 members of the public being invited to ride.

http://www.zhmrt.com.cn/info_482.html

This has been going on for a very long time and makes you wonder whether there is some problem with the Breda technology or trams.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Huai’an tram*




























source: http://js.people.com.cn/n2/2015/1228/c360302-27419182-5.html

Another photo here: https://500px.com/photo/133885185/c...jinghua?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=15437197


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

historyworks said:


> "Second stage" test rides on Zhuhai tram to start this year including 6,000 members of the public being invited to ride.
> 
> http://www.zhmrt.com.cn/info_482.html
> 
> This has been going on for a very long time and makes you wonder whether there is some problem with the Breda technology or trams.


It is starting to look like Zhuhai will be the latest entrant in the annals of history. It has been under Hitachi management for a couple months now, but that is unlikely to retroactively improve existing projects.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hui'an tram map on urbanrail.net. Please note, that stops' names are not final:
http://www.urbanrail.net/as/cn/huaian/huaian.htm


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

So Zhuhai tram, like the Washington DC streetcar, is irretrievably doomed (albeit for different reasons)?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> So Zhuhai tram, like the Washington DC streetcar, is irretrievably doomed (albeit for different reasons)?


Let's wait till March


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

historyworks said:


> "Second stage" test rides on Zhuhai tram to start this year including 6,000 members of the public being invited to ride.
> 
> http://www.zhmrt.com.cn/info_482.html
> 
> This has been going on for a very long time and makes you wonder whether there is some problem with the Breda technology or trams.


wtf this is an AnsaldoBreda tram?!


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Silly_Walks said:


> wtf this is an AnsaldoBreda tram?!


Yes apparently there are innocent pockets of the world where their reputation hasn't reached. 

I hope the Chinese can eventually give us some impartial comparative feedback on their experience with the various models of European trams. In Europe the tram market is more nationalistic-based and it's difficult to get any impartial view.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

historyworks said:


> Yes apparently there are innocent pockets of the world where their reputation hasn't reached.
> 
> I hope the Chinese can eventually give us some impartial comparative feedback on their experience with the various models of European trams. In Europe the tram market is more nationalistic-based and it's difficult to get any impartial view.


This are not Ansaldobreda trams, licenced version of Ansaldobreda Sirio but completely constructed in China.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Tramwayman said:


> This are not Ansaldobreda trams, licenced version of Ansaldobreda Sirio but completely constructed in China.


Of course, but since it's copied technology will this result in removing the bugs of the original?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

historyworks said:


> Of course, but since it's copied technology will this result in removing the bugs of the original?


Possibly the Chinese are good at reverse engineering designs and improving upon them. (eg the CRH second generation rolling stock)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I learned nothing from this visual gruesomeness.


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

What is the difference between skytrain, light rail and tram?

Public transit in Vancouver is called "Skytrain", I consider it a metro system. I am confused about this terminology.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I would say Vancouver is outside the scope of this thread, as it's not in the People's Republic of China (though demographically I believe it is mostly populated by people from China).


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

It seems "skytrain" refers to a kind of suspended monorail, like in Wuppertal (Germany).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> It seems "skytrain" refers to a kind of suspended monorail, like in Wuppertal (Germany).


SkyTrain is only used as a name for elevated metros in Vancouver and Bangkok as well as airport people movers in Atlanta, Miami, Phoenix, Singapore and Dusseldorf.

There is a Wuppertal-type proposed system known as "SkyTran" - perhaps that's what you're thinking of.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkyTran


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Look at the picture. It is obvious the Dr.Dennis.Deng has it right: The article uses "sky train" to refer to a system where the vehicles are suspended below the rail(S) which in turn are put above the streets, i.e. Wuppertal-style.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Ok. They can call it whatever they want. It's a suspended monorail. In Dortmund it's called H-Bahn. In Chiba it's called an urban monorail. In India it's called Sky Bus. 

Sky Bus Metro Project Goa by Joegoauk Goa, on Flickr


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll say it's not a "sky" train unless it comes with supplemental oxygen :lol:.


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

More interesting: where is it going to be installed ?


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the other picture shows the mechanism more clearly.










The "scenic places" are unlikely to include Beijing. There monorail suddenly appeared from nowhere, _The Simpsons_-style, and then just as quickly returned to nowhere.

Low capacity rail is in any case not a natural fit for Beijing, where any new line is instantly overcrowded. It could have been a fit for Western Suburban Rail, which reincarnated as a tram line, relatively low volume, hilly and scenic nature, tourist-oriented line.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Seems a bit less likely to be a hoax (like straddling bus) or vaporware (like Beijing monorail).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The 'straddling bus' thing is actually up and running in Qinhuangdao (East of Beijing).


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

:jax: said:


> I think the other picture shows the mechanism more clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The system is much cheaper and more efficient than Macau/Singapore LRT. Although it's "elevated", there is no reason why it has to be over people's heads all the times. And steel is very cheap :lol:. 

A good example ...


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

It's look like Safege system, created in France around 1960, not used in commercial service (in France),
https://www.google.fr/search?q=safe...5JTPAhWGBsAKHRMHAAYQ_AUICCgB&biw=1023&bih=515 
http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/19657gsevoj84jpg/original.jpg

but visible in movie Fahrenheit 451 

and in Chiba (Japan) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiIx2Axwnf4


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a version of the "H-Bahn" ( "hanging railway" ).


_SHANGHAI plans to build a “hanging railway” to transfer passengers between commercial, port and riverside areas, the service provider of the railway said today. ... The network will be built in Jing’an, Yangpu and Baoshan districts, Germany-based *Air Train* International announced today at the Rail Metro China 2015 exhibition. ... Each train can carry about 70 passengers while a maximum of eight trains can be connected and run together during rush hours, he said._ 
- April 8, 2015, http://www.shanghaidaily.com/metro/public-services/City-plans-to-build-hanging-railway/shdaily.shtml







Source: http://www.h-bahn.info/en/technology/propulsion.php


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

BYD to start testing their monorail train ( 2016-09-12, http://wx.abbao.cn/a/1670-c30b1aed66ecfbd9.html ). 

http://wx.abbao.cn/a/1670-c30b1aed66ecfbd9.html









http://wx.abbao.cn/a/1670-c30b1aed66ecfbd9.html


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Foshan metro plan (2017~2022) released*

On 22nd Sep. , the latest metro plan released on the *official website of Foshan metro.*

*The red part is the line currently operating* : 
Line 1 (Kuiqi Rd-- Yangang)
*The green part is the lines which U/C* :
Line 2 phase I : Guangzhou South Railway Station -- Nanzhuang
Line 3 phase I : Shishan -- Fengsha 
Guangzhou Line 7 : Guangzhou South Railway Station -- Midea Av.
Nanhai Tram : Leigang -- Yueling East 

*The blue part is the new lines that waiting for approval.*










The plan including lines as follows :
Line 1 Phase III , from Lecong-Lanshi , 7.2km ,6 stations , a depot included.

Line 2 phase II , from Nanzhuang-Xian , 23.5km , 10 stations .

Line 3 Shunde Polytechnic - Fengsha ，1.2KM in total , 1 station , including a siding .

Line 3 Northen extension , from Shishan - Foshan University ，5.1km , 2 stations .

Line 4 phase I , from Age city - Gangkou Rd, 56KM in total , 32 stations .

Line 6 phase I ,from Nancun to Xiaobu & Xincheng Dong to Shiweitang , the "xiaobu -- xinchengdong " section will be separated from current line 1.

Line 9 Phase I , from Ronggui to Magang ,12.3KM , 10 station , including a depot .

Line 11 , from Xijiao - Hedongdong , 41KM , 19stations , including a sliding and a depot .

Line 13 , from Rgonggui-Yongfeng Market , 14.5KM ,12 stations , including a depot .


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

That line 13 is news for me, I only knew plans for 12 lines. I went to Baike Baidu and it states 14 lines are now planned. They have shuffled a bit the planned lines around Shunde.


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

The plan of metro lines usually changed with no omen before it really start U/C or approved by the government .

So we need to keep tracking focus on the news


----------



## class387 (Mar 21, 2016)

CNGL said:


> The 'straddling bus' thing is actually up and running in Qinhuangdao (East of Beijing).


Hi,

Do you know whether this will be available for the public to ride when I visit in December?

Thanks.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

CNGL said:


> As for cities below one million inhabitants, it appears both Xiangtan and Zhangjiakou are planning metros, but I'm not sure. Then there's Ordos, what is U/C there is actually a commuter rail.


Are there any other cities in which commuter rail rather than metro is under construction?

What counts as "construction" of commuter rail?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Are there any other cities in which commuter rail rather than metro is under construction?


The Wenzhou Metro is technically commuter rail. Some of the smaller cities even if the system is called "metro" are actually commuter rail.



chornedsnorkack said:


> What counts as "construction" of commuter rail?


Infrastructure being built? :dunno:


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

saiho said:


> The Wenzhou Metro is technically commuter rail. Some of the smaller cities even if the system is called "metro" are actually commuter rail.
> 
> Infrastructure being built? :dunno:


A major suburb in my town, some time ago... When the railway was built, the next station was 27 km away. (Technical reasons. Trains need, for example, to take water.)

One fine day, I think Saturday, a reader´s letter in a newspaper suggested that the trains should stop at a nice forest, 7 km from town, to allow outings.
The railway replied a couple of days later to announce agreement. And the trains started stopping there 38 days after the reader´s letter.

If a suburban railway and stations already exist... like a station platform that has say 2 number trains stopping per day, or that has not had a train stop there for years... then a change from 2 trains stopping per day to say 20 trains stopping per day can create a commuter railway. Yet possibly without building anything at all!


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

chornedsnorkack said:


> A major suburb in my town, some time ago... When the railway was built, the next station was 27 km away. (Technical reasons. Trains need, for example, to take water.)
> 
> One fine day, I think Saturday, a reader´s letter in a newspaper suggested that the trains should stop at a nice forest, 7 km from town, to allow outings.
> The railway replied a couple of days later to announce agreement. And the trains started stopping there 38 days after the reader´s letter.
> ...


Such things don't exist in China, mainline railways are congested and will need additional tracks. Stations are low platform and undersized which need to be completely rebuilt. For example, the the central section of the Wenzhou Metro follows the currently unelectrified single track urban section of the Jinhua Wenzhou Railway. In essence it is basically a triple tracking and grade separation project. They could just not build anything and run low floor DMUs on the existing line at a low cost but that is also low performance. China is not looking for low cost. They have the opportunity to build something great so they go and do it instead of beating around the bush with incremental upgrades. I doubt there is any existing mainline that will attract significant ridership without significant upgrade and cost. When you start upgrading the railway lines for some type of commuter service you realize that you might be better off building a rapid transit line for a little bit more money but a whole lot more benefit instead.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

saiho said:


> Such things don't exist in China, mainline railways are congested and will need additional tracks. Stations are low platform and undersized which need to be completely rebuilt. For example, the the central section of the Wenzhou Metro follows the currently unelectrified single track urban section of the Jinhua Wenzhou Railway. In essence it is basically a triple tracking and grade separation project. They could just not build anything and run low floor DMUs on the existing line at a low cost but that is also low performance. China is not looking for low cost. They have the opportunity to build something great so they go and do it instead of beating around the bush with incremental upgrades. I doubt there is any existing mainline that will attract significant ridership without significant upgrade and cost.


An example of what I know in Europe:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b1/Laagri_raudteepeatus_(2013).JPG
Single track electrified line.
In that stop something like 40 or 41 trains daily - each direction.
https://et.wikipedia.org/wiki/Männiku_raudteepeatus#/media/File:Männiku_raudteepeatus.jpg
Single track unelectrified line
11 trains in one direction, 12 in other.
Is either of them "commuter railway"?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

That is more of a stopping train or a low density rural regional train service if anything. China is not looking developing these at the moment when there are much more pressing needs in it's railway development.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

On Wenzhou-Jinhua railway, I see the next station quoted as Qingtian - 57 km away.
How long is the metro line?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

skyridgeline said:


> Published on Jan 13, 2017


1300 passenger carrying capacity ( 2017年4月12日 ) ...

Source: http://m.wanhuajing.com/d753431










~30% cheaper than "light rail" to build (including trains) and very likely lower maintenance costs.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

China seems to be in the news every couple of days with new metro extensions. How much has this contributed to the world's metro network length? 

I found that the 27 Chinese cities sum up to a total of 3485 km metro length (up from just 90 km before the year 2000). That's more than one quarter of all metro km existing on the planet. Pretty impressive! metrobits.org statistics page


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dunkou tram is scheduled to open in July:
http://news.fdc.com.cn/cjgh/951340.shtml


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Changsha Maglev (train station - airport)

Published on May 1, 2017


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> Dunkou tram is scheduled to open in July:
> http://news.fdc.com.cn/cjgh/951340.shtml


Where is Dunkou? I know many cities in China, but can't pinpoint this one, it doesn't appear in Google Maps. Or it is a district of any city?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Where is Dunkou? I know many cities in China, but can't pinpoint this one, it doesn't appear in Google Maps. Or it is a district of any city?


SW Wuhan.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...358d9efe6b3a88!8m2!3d30.5119913!4d114.1820089


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Flying Panda ( on empty iron but full of lithium-ion )

Documentary ...







Its upgraded sibling (driverless?) ...


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Explosive growth of Chinese metro systems. There is now more than 3,800 km of subway operating in China as of 2017. The total length will amost double in the next 5 years.










Source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

A train that runs on virtual tracks debuted in Zhuzhou. Or to be presise, it's actually a bus with censors (at least to me):
http://news.wenweipo.com/2017/06/02/IN1706020023.htm
http://finance.sina.com.cn/china/gncj/2017-06-02/doc-ifyfuzym7687734.shtml
http://news.jxnews.com.cn/system/2017/06/02/016177236.shtml


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And though Chinese were not pioneers of this technology:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a similar thing in Castellon de la Plana, Spain. They call it a guided bus.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> A train that runs on virtual tracks debuted in Zhuzhou. Or to be presise, it's actually a bus with *censors *(at least to me):


And all it does is to guide the turning axles so that the turning radius is equivalent to a typical 12m bus. 

I like the "fat" flying panda better.


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

CNGL said:


> Where is Dunkou? I know many cities in China, but can't pinpoint this one, it doesn't appear in Google Maps. Or it is a district of any city?


I'd say Dunkou tram is the same as the Greater Hanyang tram.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*All aboard: Urumqi's first subway line nears completion*






The first subway line in the capital of China's northwestern Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region is nearing completion. Testing on Urumqi's Line 1 is expected to take place before the end of the year. Construction of the subway began in 2014. Once finished, the line will stretch 27 kilometers and serve 21 stations.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

BRT opened in Yiwu, Zhejiang with services to Jinhua the next city over.



















Source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Future Baotou tram network map:
http://inews.nmgnews.com.cn/system/2017/07/21/012375803.shtml


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New Sanya tram will open next month:
http://sanya.hinews.cn/system/2017/07/22/031196606.shtml



















Map of Sanya tramway:
http://www.hf9588.com/zixun/702.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-rolls-out-suspension-monorail-prototype.html

*CRRC Sifang rolls out suspension monorail prototype*
25 Jul 2017




























CHINA: CRRC Sifang has rolled out a prototype trainset for a suspension monorail that it is building in Hancheng. In November construction began on a 55 km north-south line linking the city centre and the airport.

The supplier is offering the trainset in a three- or five-car version, with capacity for 300 or 510 passengers. Permanent magnet motors give a maximum speed of 70 km/h and the ability to climb inclines of up to 10%

...


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Chongqing China has the best monorail system in the world IMHO! I love the 8 car monorail trains. The frequency of the Metro Line 3 is very high in the downtown core!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Instead of bumping several city threads I post all here. The end of July is seeing many new metro projects getting started across China. At least Wuhan and Zhengzhou have started a couple lines each (line 16 and the 2nd phase of line 6 the former, lines 6 and 10 the latter), and Suzhou intended to do the same, with yet another line 6 and most notably line S1, which will run across Kunshan and to Huaqiao at the end of Shanghai's line 11 (but still in Jiangsu province).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't understand why recently many Chinese cities started using battery/super-capacitor trams instead of electric trams?


----------



## abcpdo (Jan 18, 2014)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I don't understand why recently many Chinese cities started using battery/super-capacitor trams instead of electric trams?




Don't have to string overhead electric cables along the entire route?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Plus it doesnt destroy the view, if you dont have those wires.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> Plus it doesnt destroy the view, if you dont have those wires.


Its hilarious how they are so obsessed about clearing the view when the tram would pass through webs of overpasses and thickets of skyscrapers. However I do hear it is cheaper because you don't need to build the catenary system.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, but those battery/super-capacitor trams are slower than electric trams.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Based on my experience with the Guangzhou Tram I didn't notice any difference in speed. Station dwells seemed a little longer but passenger turnover was so high that it wouldn't have mattered if the tram needed or didn't need to charge at stations.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

saiho said:


> Its hilarious how they are so obsessed about clearing the view when the tram* would pass through webs of overpasses *and thickets of skyscrapers. However I do hear it is cheaper because you don't need to build the catenary system.


The R&D for various types of ultra/super capacitors (trains,buses and possibly cars) is a long term investment. Once the life cycle tests are satisfactory, wiring will be obsolete. 


Below Chengdu's first elevated BRT line ...

http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/07-12/135402.shtml#nextpage









http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/07-12/135402.shtml#nextpage









http://www.ecns.cn/visual/hd/2017/07-12/135402.shtml#nextpage


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Having rode the Chengdu BRT, these pictures don't go against my argument that going wireless is "protecting the urban views" of China. You go wireless when there are historical or natural views with an aesthetic that predates overhead wires that needs to be preserved (like some natural landscape or historical urban area). However, most places in China the overhead lines would blend into the urban landscape as street furniture just like the streetlights, fences and overhead signs in the pictures above. So there the protecting the urban views argument is really BS.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

saiho said:


> Its hilarious how they are so obsessed about clearing the view when the tram would pass through webs of overpasses and thickets of skyscrapers.


When I take photos of skyscrapers, I don't like overhead wires obstructing the view.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

saiho said:


> Having rode the Chengdu BRT, these pictures don't go against my argument that going wireless is "protecting the urban views" of China. You go wireless when there are historical or natural views with an aesthetic that predates overhead wires that needs to be preserved (like some natural landscape or historical urban area). However,* most places in China the overhead lines would blend into the urban landscape as street furniture just like the streetlights, fences and overhead signs in the pictures above*. So there the protecting the urban views argument is really BS.


A lot of them are designed not just for their utilities. No furniture is better than ugly furniture especially if it's not needed.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-06/27/content_29901105.htm


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

*New Chinese maglev train completes pilot run*

Source: ECNS | 13 Aug 2017

A new generation of Chinese middle-to-low-speed magnetically levitated (maglev) trains has completed a test run in Shanghai and is expected to enter the market in a year, CRRC Dalian announced Sunday.

Research and development of the new maglev train began eight years ago, and the successful pilot run showed China has mastered core technology in new-generation magnetic suspension systems, according to Qu Tianwei, chief engineer with CRRC Dalian.

The maglev underwent a test run of 120 km per hour in Shanghai.

Compared with traditional rail transit system, the new middle-to-low speed trains produce little noise and have better climbing ability and a longer service life, Qu said.

Construction costs of new maglev train lines are higher than those of urban light rail but lower than those of metro lines. Their transport capacity is also in line with light rail.

China's first middle-to-low speed maglev rail line started operation in May 2016 in Changsha in central China's Hunan Province, making China one of the first countries to master such technology.

A study from the Chinese Academy of Engineering shows China will build more than five middle-to-low-speed maglev rail lines for commercial use by 2020. More than 10 cities are considering such projects.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Del


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

First Sanya tramway platform is ready:
http://www.hq.xinhuanet.com/finance/2017-08/15/c_1121484844.htm


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

[disambiguation needed] Per the map it's the Taizhou in Zhejiang (台州), there's another Taizhou in Jiangsu (泰州).

I've been away from Ditiezu lately, but I'm now returning to decode what is said there.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*bridge*



Sopomon said:


> Couldn't agree more, look how this beautiful overpass wonderfully complements the 100 year old bridge...
> /sarcasm


this is here wrong - it is not in China - as in Tokyo Central ! 
the Nihon-Bashi (Japan Bridge)


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm well aware - I can read hanzi/kanji. It's only an example


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Hydrogen fuel cell tram (Tangshan, Hebei)

Oct 27, 2017


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

> *Beijing hits brakes on subway boom over debt concerns*
> Reuters
> 
> China has hit the brakes on subway projects in at least three cities and Beijing is asking others to slow down their plans, local governments and media have reported, indicating concerns over high debt from city-level infrastructure spending...
> ...


Caixin article the Reuters most likely is referring: 
https://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-11-13/is-rapid-growth-of-subway-systems-in-china-losing-steam-101169959.html

So far I have heard proposed metro projects in Wuhan, Hohhot, Xianyang and Yantai have been affected.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

My thoughts:

The good:
The greater scrutiny will have a positive impact to public transport development in China. It helps focus metro construction resources and funding to larger cities which actually have major traffic issues, instead of speculative builds in smaller Tier III and IV cities that will "one day" be big enough. Rumor is that Baotou was approved for subways using 6B specifications but was trying to secretly change the specification into 6A trains with platforms allowing expansion into 8A which caused regulators to look closer into the project. Which ridiculous for a "small" Chinese city, if only Guangzhou/Foshan was this enthusiastic about building lines using 8A trains. 

In addition it forces smaller cities to be more "lean" and "cost effective" with urban transport expansion. The last major "subway construction moratorium" in the late 90s forced many cities to adopt different technologies that try to build lines that are "metro-like" without actually being a "metro" in the strict Chinese sense. eg.
Chongqing = heavy monorail
Wuhan = "Light rail" (actually an elevated light metro)
Dalian = surface running rapid rail. 
This allows those cities to reduce construction costs while still providing good transit service. The insane subway construction costs plaguing projects today that regulators trying to clamp down on are partly caused by the local government's insistence to build lines underground as much as possible. This makes them to spend ludicrous amounts of money just to tunnel under farmland, wide expressways and/or sparsely populated areas to "preserve urban views". This could mean that cities like Yangzhou, Nantong, Anshan, Zhongshan etc will be looking to develop light metros, Japanese style commuter rail and monorails instead of "completely-underground-6B-subways".:yawn:

Neutral:
Nothing will happen, the boom will continue with all the great things it brings even with all its systemic and financing issues. Similar western articles proclaiming the "death of subway expansion" in China were published early 2010, again citing Caixin. (the cited Caixin article at the time outrageously claims that the entire city of Shenyang "only needs" one light rail line.) Yet looking back from 2017 those articles really didn't know what they were talking about.

The bad:
Transport networks get more congested and smog worse because everyone thinks public transport is a loss making cause and should not be expanded.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

This is madness. They are constructing countless ultraexpensive highways in remote areas and they want to curb subway expansions, which should be the absolute first priority of national infrastructure development.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

My two cents: It's just some Western sinophobic article.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

z0rg said:


> This is madness. They are constructing countless ultraexpensive highways in remote areas and they want to curb subway expansions, which should be the absolute first priority of national infrastructure development.


Not entirely true, a number of intercity expressways also were axed.



CNGL said:


> My two cents: It's just some Western sinophobic article.


I disagree I think writer just doesn't really know what is going on in China and is just writing another article. He/she cited Caixin, which is a respected Chinese business news outlet albeit one with a right wing economics bias.


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

From the reuters article: "Europe (EU?) has 46 cities with metro systems, and *America (US?) has 33 cities*..."

Are these numbers accurate?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Norge78 said:


> From the reuters article: "Europe (EU?) has 46 cities with metro systems, and *America (US?) has 33 cities*..."
> 
> Are these numbers accurate?


If you count North, Central and South America, then it's accurate


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> If you count North, Central and South America, then it's accurate



Can you list all these cities in the Americas and all the European ones?

Thx


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

OT
UTFG
PM
etc
etc


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Norge78 said:


> Can you list all these cities in the Americas and all the European ones?
> 
> Thx


Already listed :

http://mic-ro.com/metro/table.html


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by bdpopeye


bd popeye said:


> A driverless subway train undergoes a test run in Beijing on Nov 15, 2017. The 16.6-km Yanfang Line is China's first fully domestically developed automated subway. It links the areas of Yanhua and Fangshan in Beijing's southwest suburbs. The line's trains are designed to run at a maximum 80 km per hour and can take 960 passengers at most. [Photo/VCG]


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

nanar said:


> Already listed :
> 
> http://mic-ro.com/metro/table.html



Thx


Anyway it looks like that the numbers mentioned in the article don't correspond to these ones in the table you posted above.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

There is certainly a lot of mistakes and false datas in the world database. 
_For example, metro annual ridership in my city (Lyon France) is 197 millions and not 257 (and never reached more than 199)_

But you have a list with more than 33 metro systems in America, and more than 46 in Europe


----------



## Yak79 (Nov 28, 2013)

^^
^^

Mr. Rohde's website, which *nanar* linked, lists together systems with "some" metro features (stadthbahn, premetrò, monorails, etc.), hence the large numbers in the table. Conversely, the source for the Reuters article is likely to be UITP (_Union Internationale des Transports Publics_), specifically their 2015 World metro figures¹, which refers to those systems UITP itself accounts as full-fledged metro; and the little discrepancy (33 instead of 34 - for America) is probably a clerical error.
Also the List of metro systems in Wikipedia shows similar numbers, 44 cities in Europe² and 31 in America: similar, but not the same, due to some borderline systems that one may or may not count as "true" metro.


¹ as also the words choice suggests: in both the Reuters article and the UITP "statistics brief" they write about the number of _cities with metro systems_ and not simply of _metro systems_;
² Turkey included and ex-USSR countries excluded, for consistency with UITP data.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...inese-urban-rail-vehicle-supplier-set-up.html

*Chinese urban rail vehicle supplier set up*
30 Nov 2017

CHINA: China Railway Group subsidiary China Railway Hi-Tech Industry Corp and Changzhou Tiansheng New Materials have announced their intent to establish a joint venture for the production of urban transport vehicles.

China Railway New Rail Transit Vehicle Co is to have its main production facility in Changzhou National Hi-tech District. It would focus on producing urban rail vehicles, including rubber-tyred and steel-wheel metro trains, trams, maglev trains, straddle and suspension monorails, and commuter trains. It could also manufacture articulated buses.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

China is in the middle of the biggest urban rail transit boom in world history. 

I hope they manage to maintain it in working order or the country will face an "infrastructure cliff" in the middle of this century.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

metro-world said:


> some sections earlier anounced to open by Dec. 2017 do'nt took place.
> 
> is there some data available on next expected openings including such delayed ones?


I only know about Shenyang line 2 from Hangkong Hangtian Daxue to Putian Lu, which won't open on Rooster year but on April 6. I don't know about several lines in Tianjin.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*delayed openings*



CNGL said:


> I only know about Shenyang line 2 from Hangkong Hangtian Daxue to Putian Lu, which won't open on Rooster year but on April 6. I don't know about several lines in Tianjin.


thanks - but Wuhan line 7 was also set. I expect these days the Annual yearbook on China Metro projects of last year - know then more what was planned.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

No, it was already known Wuhan's line 7 was delayed to 2018.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, so no more openings are to take place before Chinese New Year, so the 2017 opening list as it stands now is definitive. The Tianjin new lines appear not ready to open yet (they were announced for Wednesday).

Also, I've been pondering about the Taiwan issue again. Well, it's the Republic of _China_, so I see no point for excluding it from this thread (Other than political, and I want to keep this apolitical). This means I'll continue to include the existing Taibei, Gaoxiong and Taoyuan metros, the one U/C in Taizhong, and the planned ones in Tainan and Xinzhu in this compilation (and always using pinyin for consistency sake, so no _Taipei_/_Kaohsiung_/_Taichung_/_Hsinchu_ from me). However, I'll continue to separate them from the standings as Taiwan is clearly a separate administrative area (same for Hong Kong, Macau and Wolong).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Also, I've been pondering about the Taiwan issue again. Well, it's the Republic of _China_, so I see no point for excluding it from this thread (Other than political, and I want to keep this apolitical). This means I'll continue to include the existing Taibei, Gaoxiong and Taoyuan metros, the one U/C in Taizhong, and the planned ones in Tainan and Xinzhu in this compilation (and always using pinyin for consistency sake, so no _Taipei_/_Kaohsiung_/_Taichung_/_Hsinchu_ from me). However, I'll continue to separate them from the standings as Taiwan is clearly a separate administrative area (same for Hong Kong, Macau and Wolong).


Why choose an unusual way to spell Xianggang?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Logos of the various Chinese subway systems.










http://www.sohu.com/a/222303857_99896834


----------



## prangar (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey! Do you know whether cities like Luoyang, Shaoxing or Nantong are affected by this latest metro cost overrun 'scandal'? Thx. The current Chinese infra construction boom is pretty impressive in a global context, and I'd hate to see it to slow down. I hope that at least the tier 1-2 cities are holding on.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Both Luoyang and Nantong are already U/C. Shaoxing still is in the planning stages AFAIK. It appears the "scandal" is due to the attempt of several cities to get higher capacity systems (far higher than what they need), with the associated higher costs it implies, as well as tunneling through the middle of nowhere. We should expect more elevated sections from now on, like in the earlier days.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> First Sanya tramway platform is ready:
> http://www.hq.xinhuanet.com/finance/2017-08/15/c_1121484844.htm


Apparently the tram is now undergoing testing and the first 3.5 km will open in May 2018.

http://www.hi.chinanews.com/hnnew/2018-03-13/457648.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Shaoxing metro - a new map added to Wikipedia last weekend










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shaoxing_Metro_Linemap.svg


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Statistics of Urban Rail Transit in Mainland China, 2017*

English version (P5-P8): http://docdro.id/yO76I1v


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Unless they are counting commuter high-speed railways, I'm not aware of any rail transit line (be it metro, light rail or tram) in operation in Lanzhou (it only appears in the last picture, though). Note I have different figures for Guangzhou and Foshan, since I count _all_ of Guangzhou-Foshan line (a.k.a. Foshan line 1) for the latter.

Also: "Tianjing" [sic].


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a list of the busiest stations in each metro network in 2017:
Beijing: Xizhimen
Changchun: Changchun Zhan (i.e. Changchun railway station)
Changsha: Wu-yi Guangchang
Chengdu: Chunxi Lu (surprisingly it's not Tianfu Guangchang as expected but the station to its East)
Chongqing: Guanyin Qiao (surprisingly it's not an interchange station!)
Dalian: Xi'an Lu
Dongguan: Humen Huoche Zhan (i.e. Humen railway station)
Foshan (i.e. the Guangzhou-Foshan line): Officially Leigang, but I suspect either Xilang or Shayuan (or both!) is busier
Fuzhou: Fuzhounan Zhan (i.e. Fuzhou South station)
Guangzhou (excluding the Guangzhou-Foshan line): Tiyu Xilu
Guizhou: Guiyangbei Zhan (i.e. Guiyang North station) (data only spans four days, but in this case I expect it to be still the busiest)
Harbin: Yi-da Er-yuan
Hangzhou: Huoche Dong Zhan (i.e. Hangzhoudong, or Hangzhou East, station)
Hefei: Dadongmen
Kunming: Dongfeng Guangchang
Nanchang: Ditie Dasha (i.e. Metro Central)
Nanjing: Xinjiekou
Nanning: Chaoyang Guangchang
Ningbo: Gulou
Qingdao: Wu-Si Guangchang
Shanghai: Renmin Guangchang (i.e. People's Square)
Shenyang: Qingnian Dadao
Shenzhen: Laojie
Shijiazhuang: Jinbai Guanghang
Suzhou: Suzhou Huoche Zhan (i.e. Suzhou railway station)
Tianjin: Tianjin Zhan (i.e. Tianjin railway station)
Wuhan: Jianghan Lu
Wuxi: Sanyang Guangchang
Xi'an: Beidajie
Xiamen: Zhenhai Lu (data is very unreliable as it spans only one day, the busiest station now may be Xiamenbei Zhan, or Xiamen North station)
Zhengzhou: Er-Qi Guangchang

Source (in Chinese)


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

BYD SkyRail Metro systems they are mainly medium-capacity monorail systems
Currently there are several of these systems under construction or planned

*Guang'an*

有缘与你相聚@Weibo

广安日记@Weibo

广安日记@Weibo

广安日记@Weibo

广安日记@Weibo

*Guilin*

桂林高楼迷@Weibo

桂林高楼迷@Weibo

桂林高楼迷@Weibo

桂林高楼迷@Weibo

*Jining*

小迪快报@Weibo

济宁发布@Weibo

济宁发布@Weibo

济宁发布@Weibo

*Anyang*

安阳头条@Weibo

天际安阳@Weibo

小迪快报@Weibo

*Bengbu*

合肥高楼迷@Weibo

合肥高楼迷@Weibo

合肥高楼迷@Weibo

*Hengyang*

[email protected]

*Shantou*

爱上汕头@Weibo


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know about these monorail systems. It appears the Guang'an (Sichuan) one is about ready to be put into operation. I'll consider these as light metro systems, as I don't distinguish between monorail and traditional rails (same service, different technology).


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Guilin BYD Monorail Progress. 

Posted by Dksu2003 and Dydy752 in early 2018


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

These small monorail projects are amazing! Please keep updating


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok sure.

This is in Bengbu also a BYD Monorail



 



Posted by Dydy752 at March 2018


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently the Taizhou Intercity Railway S1 stated construction last month. Similar to the Wenzhou project it is a mainline standard railway running CRH6s. We will have to see if the line is using CRH6S's like the ones use in Wenzhou which are basically subway trains. 



Source


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.chinanews.com/tp/hd2011/2018/06-25/824864.shtml

Guang'an


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Apparently the tram is now undergoing testing and the first 3.5 km will open in May 2018.
> 
> http://www.hi.chinanews.com/hnnew/2018-03-13/457648.html


Unconfirmed reports are that a tram is now in trial operation in Sanya

http://idyllicmetropolis.blogspot.com/2018/06/weekly-report-26.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Shaoxing Tourism New Transit railway*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaoxing_Tourism_New_Transit_railway

opened April 2018 - 28.09 km for now (2 stops)

Shangyu station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shangyu_Intercity_Station.jpg

Shaoxing station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shaoxing_Intercity_Station.jpg

Train









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:S2205_CRH6F_at_Shaoxing_Station.jpg


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently the Central Government is tightening/loosening restrictions on approving new subway systems. 

Financial stewardship standards have been raised by a factor of ten, making it harder for cities to get approval for new subway systems. Minimum government revenue requirements were raised from 10 billion Yuan to 100 billion Yuan and regional GDP requirements raised from 30 billion Yuan to 300 billion Yuan. Financing/borrowing will be more tightly scrutinized. 

However they changed the minimum population requirement from requiring a city to have an urban population of least 3 million to requiring a city to have a urban *resident* population of at least 3 million. This means the minimum population bar was lowered as typically a Chinese city's urban population is smaller than it's urban resident population.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Not allowing tiny cities with a population between 1 and 3 million to have a subway system is ridiculous. Actually I can't even imagine living in a city around 2 million inhabitants without a large subway system, it would be horrible. Instead of building overbudgeted highways to nowhere in Xizang the central government should make massive investments in mass transist systems in second tier cities that would be used by millions of people every day. Every city around 2 million inhabitants needs no less than 250km. Even towns around 0.5-1 million need subways.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

There are no second tier cities with under 3 million people. It will also depend on what they define as a subway. If monorails, commuter rail and elevated AGTs are exempt then ya it makes sense for the third tier and under cities to be barred from building subways. Especially with China's obsession with blowing the entire budget into putting entire transit lines underground. Also what Chinese city of 2 million needs a subway let alone 250km of it. A large LRT network like Cologne would be much more economical.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

According to this law for example a city like Nantong, with 1.9 million inhabitants in the cty proper and more than 7 in its prefecture area, even in spite of having a GDP per capita higher than many European Union countries, would be banned from having a subway system. It's aboluste crazy, a large, wealthy city not being allowed to provide its citizens with such a basic public transport system. How is China supposed to curb pollution if they prevent medium sized cities from having the most efficient alternative to private cars? They should actually over-spend on subways, constructing subway lines even beyond the real needs. They should really go berserker when it comes to expanding subway systems, bringing figures of subway mileage per capita up to the standards of western Europe.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

How? Nantong has an urban population 4.824 million in 2016 (1.9 million is from 2010) although it includes the population the urban cores of Hai'an, Rugao, Rudong, Haimen and Qidong of Nantong prefectural city. However most likely the urban core of Gangzha and Chongchuan and suburban Tongzhou Districts exceed 3 million.

Public Revenue is 59.06 billion yuan in 2017 
GDP of the whole prefectural city is 734.464 billion yuan in 2017

So Nantong still would still be able to build a subway.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

They may have tightened the financial requirements for new metro approvals, but I believe construction will continue at full steam in most cities anyway. Most top tier cities are planning 20+ lines by now, and I'm worried about Shanghai lagging behind for its size (Chengdu is planning 40+ lines!).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

So Chengdu is wasting time drawing lines on a useless piece of paper for hype and to attract investment. In fact part of the reason there is the tightening of regulations is that third and fourth tier cities are announcing that they will build 150km of subway by like 2040. Which when you think about means nothing, all it did was catch the ire of regulatory bodies in Beijing.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a compilation of all metro lines that are currently under trial runs and will open in the next half-year.
Beijing:
- line 6 Haidian Wuluju-Jin'anqiao
- line 8 Nanluoguxiang-Yinghai (and Zhongguo Meishu Gong will finally open, it was originally expected to do so when line 8 first reached Nan Luogu Xiang in 2013)
- it's not listed among the lines now undertaking trial runs, but I believe line 26 (or line S1, not to be confused with the Fuzhongxin commuter rail line which is also line S1) will be extended from Jin'anqiao to Pingguoyuan.

Changchun:
- line 2 Xihu-Dongfang Guangchang

Chengdu:
- line 3 Chengdu Yi Xueyuan-Junqu Zongyiyuan and Taipingyuan-Shuangliu Xizhan (since the former is listed as the "2nd phase" and the latter as the "3rd phase", I expected only the former to open in 2018 with the latter for 2020)

Chongqing:
- line 0 Chongqing Tushuguan-Chongqing Beizhan Bei Guangchang-Haixia Lu (so not a loop line for now)
- line 4 Min'an Dadao-Tangjiatuo

Guangzhou:
- line 21 Shenzhou Lu-Zengcheng Guangchang (not reaching Tianhe Gongyuan for now)
- line 1 of Foshan metro (or Guangzhou-Foshan line) Yangang-Lijiao (Finally! Listed under Guangzhou as it is wholly located in that city, despite being part of neighboring Foshan's own metro network)

Jinan (officially styled as "Ji'nan" although "Jinan" gives that pronounciation naturally (compare with Jin'anqiao in Beijing, above), new metro):
- line R1 Yanma-Gongyayuan (I woulder how long until Yanma becomes Yanmega :colgate

Lanzhou (new metro):
- line 1 Donggonying-Donggang

Qingdao:
- line 13 Jialingjiang Lu-Dongjiakou Huoche Zhan

Shanghai:
- line 5 Dongchuan Lu-Fengxian Xincheng (with the current section from Dongchuan Lu to Minhang Kaifaqu becoming a branch)
- line 13 Shibo Dadao-Zhangjiang Lu (since this the "2nd" and "3rd phases" with the dividing line at Huaxia Zhonglu, I expected only the section marked as "2nd phase" for 2018 with the rest for 2020)

Shenyang:
- line 9 Nujiang (i.e. Salween river) Gongyuan-Jiangzhu Daxue
- line 10 Dingxianghu-Zhangshabu

"Shen town" (i.e. Shenzhen):
- line 20 Guoji Huiyi Zhongxin-Jichang Bei

Tianjin :yawn::
- line 1 Caijin Daxue-Shuangqiao Jie (with new underground station at Shuanglin)
- line 5 Beichen Kejiyuan Bei-Liqizhuang

Wenzhou (new metro)
- line S1 Tongling-Shuang'ou Dadao

Wuhan:
- line 2 Guanggu Guangchang-Fozuling
- line 7 Yuanboyuan Bei-Qinglongshan Ditie (From Yezhihu a.k.a. line 27 or Zhifang line)
- line 11 Guanggu Huoche Zhan-Zuoling

Xi'an:
- line 4 Bei Kezhan (Bei Guangchang)-Hangtian Xincheng
- line 14 Konggang Xincheng (not reaching Xianyang airport yet)-Bei Kezhan (Bei Guangchang)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In the previous post I didn't add (as it wasn't added to the lines list in the Urban rail transit in China article in Wikipedia) the Guang'an monorail. Guang'an is a prefecture-level city in Sichuan province, located some 100 km (in a straight line) North of Chongqing. With the tighter requirements to get a traditional metro approved we should see monorail systems like this one popping up in lesser known cities. The seven stations of the line (plus a reserved one):
Guangmen
(Guang'annan Zhan (i.e. South station), to be opened at a later date)
Zaoshan Zhen
Changle Jie
Wufu
Jin'an Dadao
Shimin Guangchang
Youke Zhongxin


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> In the previous post I didn't add (as it wasn't added to the lines list in the Urban rail transit in China article in Wikipedia) the Guang'an monorail. Guang'an is a prefecture-level city in Sichuan province, located some 100 km (in a straight line) North of Chongqing. With the tighter requirements to get a traditional metro approved we should see monorail systems like this one popping up in lesser known cities. The seven stations of the line (plus a reserved one):
> Guangmen
> (Guang'annan Zhan (i.e. South station), to be opened at a later date)
> Zaoshan Zhen
> ...


Map:










http://idyllicmetropolis.blogspot.com/2018/08/weekly-report-29.html


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

NDRC recently started approving subway plans again since the Baotou Scare. Phase 4 of Wuhan and Chengdu was approved however there was a bit of a chill as what was approved was reduced from what was proposed by each city last year for phase 4. 

Chengdu with my thoughts:

Approved 
Line 8 Phase 2: Extension northeast into Longtan Temple Area, good extension serving a semi developed area.
Line 10 Phase 3: punching Line 10 deep into downtown Chengdu ending at Luomashi Station; A very good extension, Line 10 will be very useful.
Line 13 Phase 1: Crosstown line from west Chengdu to the southwest via the city center; Good choice, entire line runs in developed/semi developed areas. 
Line 17 Phase 2: Another crosstown line this time from west Chengdu to the Longtan Temple Area in the northeast via the city center. Again good choice as entire line runs in developed/semi developed areas.
Line 18 Phase 3: The most important project brings Line 18 up to North Railway Station, meaning Line 1 will be almost fully covered by an express service.
Line 19 Phase 2: Tangential airport express line from west to south. Meh, should have spent the money on Phase 2 of Line 9.
Line 27 Phase 1: Starts in the northwest and connects/extends Line 1 North. Not a bad extension serves semi developed areas.
Line 30 Phase 1: South tangential line from the old airport to the east. Meh
Line 33 Phase 1: Tangential line from west to south. Meh redundant to Line 9 but does cover developed areas.

Dropped from Phase 4
Line 3 Phase 4: Short extension in the north to Xindu East HSR station would be useful should have been approved.
Line 5 Phase 3: don't care useless 6 km extension south to the middle of nowhere
Line 6 Phase 4: meh short extension northwest adding 2 stations into empty fields; could live without.
Line 9 Phase 2: BOO! This will complete the outer loop line and no doubt will allow people to bypass the city center to get to the new CBD into the south, should have been approved.
Line 15 Phase 1: Essentially Line 6 but curving further out from the city center. could live without.
Line 29 Phase 1: Useless tangential line made redundant by Line 9 and Line 33 between West Chengdu Station to the new district in the Southwest, glad it was removed

final approved lines to be completed by 2025 posted by Ktv17909


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Now for Wuhan

Approved 

Line 6 Phase 2: West extension; I am fine with this.
Line 8 Phase 3: short southern extension into a semi developed area; fine by me.
The rest of Line 11: extends Line 11 east to Zuoling HSR station and west into Hanyang. Important projects in fully realizing Line 11 as a true heavy duty crosstown express line.
Line 12: Monster 60km+ long ring line 100% support and approve.
Line 16: suburban line heading southwest, meh not really important.
Line 19: Wuhan HSR Station to the new district in the south. This line should not be a priority right now. It serves nothing but to get people from the HSR station to the new district. (more like get speculators to the new district) In fact it would be more effective to build a new HSR station in the new district as the Jingjiu HSR runs right through it.
Yangluo Phase 2: extension deeper into downtown; OK.
Qianzhou Line (Line 7 North) extension into semi developed areas in the north isolated by rivers and lakes. If it crosses the bodies of water using an elevated alignment I'm fine with this. 
Xingang Line: Wuhan HSR Station to Yangluo. Essentially the first phase of Line 10 and useful only because of that, if this was envisioned to be a standalone line then it would be a waste of money.

Dropped Lines for Phase 5
Line 10: Heavy duty crosstown express line, entire phase should be built all at once not only the Xingang Line which is already the most useless section of the entire line.
Line 13: strange serpentine line that roughly (very roughly) follows Line 2 and serves major downtown areas; The strange alignment needs some work so not too upset that it was not approved.
Line 14: another strange line that exactly parallels Line 1 in some places, very strange and needs some reworking. Again not too upset that it was not approved.
Line 20: Wuhan Tianhe Airport to Wuhan HSR Station, this should be a intercity line not a subway. So I am fine with this.



Image source


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

At least there will be no slowdowns in metro openings in a few years, like it has happened with high-speed railways (due to the policy change in 2011 there has been few HSR lines opening in the last couple years). I was sure metro construction was to continue at full steam even after the Baotou thing, at least in top tier cities. And IMO the NDRC is doing a good job by dropping the most useless (for now) lines.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Is there any common sense left when numbering new metro lines?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Continuing this series on the recovery of China's subway boom (that some people can't help but rip off and repost as their own) is Suzhou.
Suzhou phase III has been approved by the NDRC last week. A very modest phase with only 4 lines but all fairly urban in nature. Line 6 and S1 will start at the end of 2018 and Line 7 and 8 will start in 2019. All lines in this phase will be complete by 2023.

Line 6
Line 7
Line 8
Line S1, yes that Line S1 to Shanghai via Kunshan.

Map from Suzhou Rail Transit's website.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Next is Changchun which has it's phase 3 approved on July 30th of this year.

Line 2 East Extension
Line 3 South Extension
Line 4 South Extension
Line 5
Line 6
Line 7
Airport Line, why!?!?! there is already an intercity line and the entire line runs in the middle of nowhere
Shangyang Line, another useless line to the middle of nowhere

Pic source


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

^^
The Airport line and Shuangyang line would have make sense if both lines reaches Jiutai and Shuangyang urban core but I guess they are planning a phase 2 for both of those lines in the near future or something.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Guang'an Monorail

Posted by Dydy752 on Aug 14, 2018


----------



## Metrophile (Aug 13, 2018)

*METRO’S AND AIRPORT CONNECTIVITY – DOES CHINA LEAD THE WAY?*

The growth in air travel and the subsequent congestion of the skies and airport terminals has been the subject of much debate. The ease of access to airports, and from airport to CBD, is equally important yet seems to have been given less consideration in terms of planning and infrastructure development. In terms of urban rail provision, an airport is a useful trip-generating point and the useful transfer mechanisms of a multi-line system can provide access to and from an airport across a wide area. This could be considered an ideal market environment, and yet, when we examine metro systems and airport links, a mixed picture emerges.

In North America direct access to airport terminals is not universal. Whilst there are good examples in Cleveland (the first ever airport connection), Atlanta, San Francisco, Washington, Vancouver and Chicago, other systems, such as the MTA, Boston, or Miami, require additional transfer via different modes. Within this region, Light Rail systems fair better with many networks having lines to the local airport. Metro systems in Latin America generally fail to offer direct access to airport terminals. Mexico has a long-winded external walkway to the lesser terminal, Recife’s airport station is ‘across the road’, whilst Sao Paulo and Porto Alegre have connections which involve change of service to suburban rail and APM respectively. Africa has only one airport link in Abuja but this is currently an infrequent service pulled by a diesel engine and hardly rapid transit provision. In general, Europe fairs better because of ticket and modal integration. Many systems have airport lines via high density suburban rail which often form part of the city’s overarching rail operation (for example, Munich, Hamburg, Dusseldorf, Stockholm, Paris, and Wien). That said, direct access to terminals is only available on a few Metro systems - Lisbon, Porto, Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, London, Newcastle, Copenhagen, Nurnberg, Athens, and Istanbul. Moreover, in most cases, these services attract a surcharge through special tickets or the manipulation of zonal boundaries. 

Whilst several East Asian metro cities have some form of airport rail connectivity (normally suburban rail), other Asian metros in Dubai, Delhi (surcharge), Chennai, Singapore, Fukuoka, Naha, and Busan have metro/light metro airport lines. In Greater China, this is taken to a different level. Here, most airports have been rebuilt in the last 10-15 years to a staggering scale and are often located some distance from the city they serve. These airports have also witnessed massive growth in passenger numbers and, in line with this demand, metro operators have responded with 16 of the 33 metro systems in Greater China offering direct airport access. Given that two of these cities don’t have airports and four systems have new lines or extensions in construction to their airports, then the percentage will increase shortly. Whilst these are impressive statistics, on closer inspection we might question how efficient these connectivities are (personal views and scores).

1.Beijing (8min): Ticket surcharge/Separate ticket. No service direct to the CBD and long transfer at the two Metro transfer systems (6/10). 2. Changsha (15min): Slow Maglev service and separate ticket required. Long transfer at both terminal stations (5/10). 3.Chongqing (6min): Two options. Either a long, busy monorail journey with need for transfer to CBD, or a speedy Metro service to the outer suburbs, again with transfer required to the CBD (7/10). 4.Dalian (8min): Station is outside the terminal and poorly signed but with direct line to the CBD (9/10). 5.Guangzhou (4min): A long and busy journey with transfer required at a horrendously chaotic Tiyu Xilu for access to the rest of the system (7/10). 6.Hong Kong (10min): A rapid line but with a surcharge, no day ticket usage, and long interconnecting infrastructure at transfer stations (8/10). 7. Kaohsiung (10min): Well-signed and good service levels, but not a major airport (8/10). 8.Kunming (15min): Deep in the bowels of the terminal, poor headways and two changes of service required for access to CBD (7/10). 9. Nanjing (10min): Full ticket integration and a good suburban metro service. Transfer required at the huge South station for access to the city centre (8/10). 10. Ningbo (7min): Good service, but the station is some distance from the terminal with a shuttle bus service offered (7/10). 11.Shanghai (10min): Pudong has the famed/expensive Maglev connection, and is also served by Metro L2. This is a long route which terminates at the city’s other main airport (predominantly domestic) Hongqiao. The trip involves a change of train en-route and long dwell times on a very busy system (5/10). 12. Shenzhen (10min): Full ticket integration and good headways, but transfer is required at a huge and confusing Futian to reach the CBD (8/10). 13.Taipei (8min): Two service types operate-Express and Commuter on Taoyuan Metro. Tickets are expensive to central Taipei and not valid on Taipei MRT (6/10). Songshan Airport is served by the Brown Line (4min HW) (9/10). 14. Tianjin (8min): Good headways and good access to the terminal via Line 2 (9/10). 15.Wuhan (6min): Full ticket integration and Line 2 visits many of the central areas of this huge city. (9/10). 16.Zhengzhou (18min): Line C is a continuation of Line 2 and has ticket and service integration and good access to the terminal. There are long headways (7/10).

So an impressive commitment from operators, government funds and policy-makers, but there seems to be some inadequacies here. Does anyone have views on this or airport-city Metro connections in general. Are there any (Metro only) I have missed? Thanks


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Your have to view Chinese subway systems as works in progress. 



Metrophile said:


> 3.Chongqing (6min): Two options. Either a long, busy monorail journey with need for transfer to CBD, or a speedy Metro service to the outer suburbs, again with transfer required to the CBD (7/10).


Line 10 is being extended into Jiefangbei CBD opening 2020.



Metrophile said:


> 5.Guangzhou (4min): A long and busy journey with transfer required at a horrendously chaotic Tiyu Xilu for access to the rest of the system (7/10).


Then don't transfer at Tiyu Xilu and do it at Jiahe Wanggang. In fact why would you single out Tiyu Xilu? There are many transfer stations with Line 3 that access the "rest of the system".



Metrophile said:


> 8.Kunming (15min): Deep in the bowels of the terminal, poor headways and two changes of service required for access to CBD (7/10).


Line 6 being extended into city center, opening this year we will see what happens in to the headways.



Metrophile said:


> 10. Ningbo (7min): Good service, but the station is some distance from the terminal with a shuttle bus service offered (7/10).


Station was built to directly serve a new, much larger, terminal that is under construction.



Metrophile said:


> 11.Shanghai (10min): Pudong has the famed/expensive Maglev connection, and is also served by Metro L2. This is a long route which terminates at the city’s other main airport (predominantly domestic) Hongqiao. The trip involves a change of train en-route and long dwell times on a very busy system (5/10).


Forced transfer at Guanglan Road is being removed.




Metrophile said:


> 12. Shenzhen (10min): Full ticket integration and good headways, but transfer is required at a huge and confusing Futian to reach the CBD (8/10).


Incorrect, Futian is the "main" CBD of Shenzhen



Metrophile said:


> Are there any (Metro only) I have missed? Thanks


Chengdu?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone ranting about the inclusion of Taiwanese cities in 3, 2, 1... I won't be the one, since I've added Taibei, Gaoxiong and Taoyuan to my lists before.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Someone ranting about the inclusion of Taiwanese cities in 3, 2, 1... I won't be the one, since I've added Taibei, Gaoxiong and Taoyuan to my lists before.


But does your list identify Xianggang metro?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Jinhua-Yiwu Metro station designs. Note the passing tracks on one of the stations, we might see Express/Local services on this line. Which makes sense as the line is essentially a intercity commuter rail line using car type B trains.

Source


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*CRRC Unveils their Lightest and Carbon-Fiber Metro Train at InnoTrans 2018*

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-metro-train-at-innotrans-2018-300715032.html
























BERLIN, Germany, Sept. 18, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- CRRC (China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation, the company), the world's largest rolling stock manufacturer, debuted their latest, carbon fiber metro train, 'CETROVO', to crowds of industry leaders, railway enthusiasts and media in Berlin today. The new train is 13% lighter than traditional steel or aluminium metro trains, making it the company's lightest and most energy-efficient to-date and the first of its kind in China. The new vehicle also has the future in mind with a range of "intelligent" design features including "magic windows' and touch-screen enabled mirrors for a digital age of passenger travel.

Sun Yongcai, President of CRRC, said "Rail transit equipment is on the cusp of a revolution. The acceptance and introduction of carbon fiber materials have allowed for lighter, more energy-efficient trains. With that now comes the continual introduction of more intelligent services aimed at improving the maintenance, operations, and passenger experience. Moving forward, CRRC will continue to invest in research and development and the application of new technologies and carbon fiber materials on 600KM high-speed Maglev trains, high-speed EMU's and subways".

CETROVO aims to provide passengers with a ubiquitous "smart service" and includes a series of advanced technical features. Including, car windows that can be transformed into touch-screen displays. Passengers can watch the news, browse the web, buy tickets, watch videos and live TV shows all via CETROVO's "magic window". The train also comes equipped with internet-enabled touch-screen mirrors; self-cleaning seats; advanced vibration and noise reduction technology; an integrated hearing-aid system; and an air conditioning and lighting system that can 'react' to changing conditions for a more enjoyable journey.

Ding Sansan, Deputy Chief of Engineering of CRRC Sifang, said of the new generation train, "Lightweight manufacturing is a metro building concept to achieve better energy efficiency. Carbon fiber is the most advanced material available, and CETROVO incorporates this technology beautifully. The car body, the bogie frame, the driver's cab equipment cabinets are all made from carbon fiber composite materials. The result is a lighter train and more space for new features."

Additional features of the train include:


A new energy-efficient traction system to achieve a higher energy efficiency of up to 15% compared to traditional metro trains


Over 1,100 sensory points to monitor the train in real-time to optimise efficiency and reduce maintenance costs.


Direct drive technology with permanent magnet synchronous motors


A silicon carbide converter to improve traction efficiency


An active radial system on the bogie that can control the wheelset for improved performance negotiating small-radius curves


An internal battery that can provide traction power for up to 15KM


A flexible 2+N composition suitable for up to 12 cars


Substantially reduced wheel wear


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

So I've managed to get back the file where I had drawn every metro line in mainland China (that's it, not incuding the SARs of Hong Kong, Macau and Wolong or the area controlled by the RoC, commonly known as "Taiwan" even though it controls a bit of Fujian, that's why I refer to the RoC as "Chinese Taipei"). I had to update a whole year worth of new openings. I did it chronologically, so it was a PITA to reach the end of 2017. I haven't added Ürümqi yet as I'm not sure if it has actually opened. I also added some new lines that are now U/C and removed others that I thought they were U/C but actually aren't yet, most notably Baotou.

And while I'm at it, here's a partial list of 2019 openings. All of them are expected to open in the first months, as they are undergoing tests now.
Beijing:
- Line 7 Jiaohuachang-Huanqiu Yingcheng (i.e. Universal Studios)
- Xinjichang (i.e. New Airport) line Caoqiao-Xin Jichang Bei Hangzhanlou (First metro line to Hebei, as the new Beijing Airport straddles the boundary)

Changzhou (new metro):
- Line 1 Chuangjiang-Nanxiashu

Chengdu:
- Line 5 Huagui Lu-Huilong
- Line 10 Shuangliu Jichang 2 Hangzhanlou (i.e. Terminal 2 of Shuangliu airport)-Xinjing

Chongqing:
- Line 5 Dashiba-Tiaodeng, and Tiaodeng-Shengquansi

Dalian:
- Line 13 (f.k.a. line 10, Jinzhou-Puwan line and line R4) Jiuli-Zhenxing Lu (finally!)

Fuzhou (Fujian):
- Line 2 Suyang-Yangli

Guangzhou:
- Line 8 Fenghuang Xincun-Jiaoxin (I'm suprised they won't open the Fenghuang Xincun-Wenhua Gongyuan earlier as originally planned)
- Line 21 Yuancun-Zhenlong (Zhenlong-Zhencheng Guangchang is expected in 2018, ultimately the Yuancun-Tianfu Guangchang will become part of line 11)

Hangzhou:
- Line 5 Lvting Lu-Guniangqiao (Wikipedia lists Laoyuhang but I'm not sure the Lvting Lu-Laoyuhang section is even U/C)
- Lin'an line Lvting Lu-Jinnan Xincheng

Hefei:
- Line 3 Xiangcheng Lu-Fangxing Dadao

Jinan (officially styled as "Ji'nan" although "Jinan" gives that pronounciation naturally, new metro):
- Line R1 Yanma-Gongyayuan (I woulder how long until Yanma becomes Yanmega :colgate

Nanchang:
- Line 2 Ditie Dasha-Xinjia'an

Nanning:
- Line 3 Keyuan Dadao-Pingliang Lijiao

Ningbo:
- Line 3 Datong Daqiao-Gaotang Daqiao, and
- Fenghua line (a.k.a. line S3) Gaotang Daqiao-Heyi (Through service to line 3)

Shanghai:
- Line 10 Xin Jiangwan Cheng-Jilong Lu

Shenyang:
- Line 9 Nujiang (i.e. Salween river) Gongyuan-Jiangzhu Daxue
- Line 10 Dingxianghu-Zhangshabu (Both were slated for 2018 but have been delayed )

"Shen town" (i.e. Shenzhen):
- Line 5 Qianhaiwan-Chiwan
- Line 9 Hongshuwan Nan-Qianwan

Suzhou (Jiangsu):
- Line 3 Suzhou Xinqu Zhan (i.e. Suzhou New District railway station)-Weiting

Wuhan:
- Line 4 Huangjinkou-Bailin

Xi'an:
- Line 1 Houweizhai-Fenghe Senlin Gongyuan (part of it is actually in neighboring Xianyang)

Xiamen:
- Line 2 Wuyuanwan-Lukeng

Xuzhou (new metro):
- Line 1 Luwo-Xuzhoudong Zhan (i.e. East station)

Zhengzhou:
- Line 5 loop line
- Chengjiao line (a.k.a. line 9) Xinzheng Guoji Jichang (i.e. airport)-Zhengzhounan Zhan (i.e. South station)


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## treekangaroo (Oct 2, 2018)

..


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Subway Construction in Hohhot









*Flickr Chaloos*​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently a tram line started construction in Gaoming district of Foshan City in Guangdong. Opening by the end of this year.

Source


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Foshan LRT*



saiho said:


> Apparently a tram line started construction in Gaoming district of Foshan City in Guangdong. Opening by the end of this year.
> 
> Source



>> well you should note, that the report and pictue is of April 2018 - otherwhise it seems impossible to open this site in 3 weeks for operation....


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Projects Worth $51 Billion Approved as China Changes Track on Urban Rail Investment*



> China’s top economic planner has approved urban rail projects in two wealthy eastern cities worth a combined 354 billion yuan ($51.3 billion), as Beijing relaxes rules on infrastructure development to counteract slowing economic growth.


There have been a slew of approvals or nods for approval by the central government in the last few months for expansion plans of the Changchun, Chengdu, Chongqing, Hangzhou, Hefei, Nanjing, Shanghai, Suzhou, Xi'an and Wuhan Metros since the Baotou scare.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Time to do the annual recap of metro openings in China. As always, openings in both Gregorian and Chinese calendars are included, so any openings up to February 4 will be included here as well as in the 2019 compilation.

January 9/Undecimber 9, 2017: Hangzhou line 4, Jinjiang to Puyan
March 18: Chengdu line 1, Shengxian Hu to Weijianian, Sihe to Kexuecheng and Guangdu to Wugesong
March 31: Shanghai Pujiang line, Shengdu Gonglu to Huizhen Lu
April 8: Shenyang line 2, Hangkong Hangtian Daxue to Putian Lu
April 26: Guangzhou line 3, Jichang Nan (1-hao Hangzhanlou) to Jichang Bei (2-hao Hangzhanlou) (i.e. from terminal 1 to terminal 2 of Baiyun Airport)
April 26: Tianjin line 6, Nancuiping to Meilin Lu
May 26: Nanjing line S1, Lukou Guoji Jinchang (i.e. airport) to Konggang Xincheng Jiangning
May 26: Nanjing line S7, Konggang Xincheng Jiangning to Wuxiang Shan (New line)
June 28: Dalian line 2, Jichang (i.e. airport) to Xinzhaizi
August 30: Changchun line 2, Shuangfeng to Dongfang Guangchang (New line)
October 1: Wuhan line 7, Yuanboyuan Bei to Yezhi Hu (New line)
October 1: Wuhan line 11, Guanggu Huochezhan (i.e. Guanggu railway station) to Zuoling (New line)
October 22: Tianjin line 5, Danhe Beidao to Zhongyi Yifuyuan (New line)
October 25: Urumqi line 1, Balou to Guoji Jichang (i.e. airport) (New metro)
October 30: Changchun line 8, Beihuancheng Lu to Guangtong Lu (New line)
December 1: Guiyang line 1, Guiyangbei Zhan (i.e. North station) to Xiaomeng Gongyeyuan
December 3: Tianjin line 1, Caijing Daxue to Lilou (Caijing Daxue to Shuanglin reopens)
December 24: Chongqing line 5, Dalongshan to Dashiba
December 26: Chengdu line 3, Junqu Zongyiyuan to Chengdu Yixueyuan and Taipingyuan to Shuangliuxi Zhan (i.e. Shuangliu West station)
December 26: Qingdao line 13, Jinggangshan Lu to Dongjiakou Huochezhan (i.e. Dongjiakou railway station) (New line)
December 26: Xi'an line 4, Beikezhan (Bei Guangchang) (i.e. North Square of North station) to Hangtian Xincheng (New line)
December 28: Chongqing line 0 (Loop line), Chongqing Tushuguan to Haixia Lu (New line, not living up to its name for now)
December 28: Chongqing line 4, Chongqingbei Zhan Bei Guangchang (i.e. North Square of North station) to Tangjiatuo (New line)
December 28: Foshan line 1 (_sic_, Guangzhou-Foshan line), Yangang to Lijiao (entirely in Guangzhou)
December 28: Guangzhou line 14, Jiahewanggang to Dongfeng (New mainline for a branch )
December 28: Guangzhou line 21, Zhenlong Xi to Zengcheng Guangchang (New line)
December 28: Wuhan line 7 (again), Yezhi Hu to Qinglongshan Ditie Xiaozhen
December 30: Beijing line 6, Haidian Wuluju to Jin'anqiao
December 30: Beijing line 8, Nanluoguxiang to Zhongguo Meishuguan and Zhushikou to Yinghai
December 30: Beijing line 24 (Yizhuang line), Ciqu to Yizhuang Huochezhan (i.e. Yizhuang railway station)
December 30: Shanghai line 5, Dongchuan Lu to Fengxian Xincheng
December 30: Shanghai line 13, Shibo Dadao to Zhangjiang Lu
Undecimber 1/January 1, 2019: Jinan line 1, Fangte to Gongyanyuan (new metro, although it's possible it is not fully open yet given Baidu Maps doesn't mark it yet, see Urumqi)
Undecimber 11/January 11, 2019: Chongqing line 4 (again), Min'an Dadao to Chongqingbei Zhan Bei Guangchang (i.e. North Square of North station)
Undecimber 28/January 28, 2019: Wenzhou line S1, Tongling to Aoti Zhongxin (new metro)

No openings have taken place in Hong Kong, Macau or Taiwan.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, Chinese New Year has arrived, and with it the annual lull in metro openings. I hope I didn't miss any openings in "Undecimber" (i.e. January).

This was the ranking of Chinese metros as of December 31 (already obsolete as two others have opened in the meantime, and Chongqing has sightly extended):
1. Shanghai, 676 km (1st in the World)
2. Beijing, 628 km (2nd in the World)
3. Guangzhou, 437 km (excluding Guangzhou-Foshan line, 3rd in the World)
4. Nanjing, 377 km (7th in the World)
5. Chongqing, 309 km (10th in the World)
6. Wuhan, 301 km
7. Shenzhen, 285 km
8. Chengdu, 226 km
9. Tianjin, 218 km
(Hong Kong, 175 km)
10. Qingdao, 169 km
11. Dalian, 154 km
(Taibei, 131 km excluding Airport line)
12. Xi'an, 126 km
13. Suzhou, 119 km
14. Hangzhou, 117 km
15. Zhengzhou, 93 km
16. Kunming, 87 km
17. Ningbo, 74 km
18. Changchun, 69 km (excluding line 3)
19. Shenyang, 60 km
20. Hefei, 59 km
21. Wuxi, 56 km
22. Nanning, 53 km
(Taoyuan, 51 km, Airport line)
23. Changsha, 50 km
24. Nanchang, 44 km
(Gaoxiong, 43 km)
25. Foshan, 40 km (Guangzhou-Foshan line)
26. Dongguan, 38 km
27. Guiyang, 34 km
28. Xiamen, 30 km
29. Shijiazhuang, 28 km
30. Fuzhou, 25 km
31. Harbin, 23 km
32. Urumqi, 17 km


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from China forum



gao7 said:


> *Sanya tram line opens to passengers*
> The initial phase of the first tram line in Sanya on Hainan Island opened for revenue service on January 1.
> Services are operating on the northern section of the line from Sanya Railway Station to Jiefang Lu, serving six stops. When complete, the line will be 8·4 km long, serving 15 stops between the railway station and Jiangang Lu.
> Construction started in July 2016 and cost 1·4bn yuan. CRRC Changchun has supplied a fleet of trams capable of catenary-free operation. The vehicles have a maximum speed of 70 km/h but are limited to 50 km/h in the urban area. The five-section trams have a capacity of 362 passengers including 60 seated.
> ...


map:










http://www.urbanrail.net/as/cn/sanya/sanya.htm


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Sanya Tram

Posted by 蓝胖子


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Peak throughput section of each subway line in China from CAMET 2018 annual report (units are 10,000 pax/hr/dir). For context a Toronto's Line 1 carries just over 28,000 pax/hr/dir. A single track of the New York subway pulls over 30,000 pax/hr/dir. The highest I could find in the western world is RER A with 55,000 pax/hr/dir.



Some highlights:

Beijing 

Line 6: 60,600 pax/hr/dir, an increase since 2016 and and might be the reason for the 5% decrease to peak demand on the Batong line. 
Line 4/Daxing: 56,900 pax/hr/dir, fell from 61,000 pax/hr/dir probably due to tighter crowd restrictions (lines 5, 10 and 13 also fell a bit) 

Shanghai, the increase frequencies on Lines 7, 9 to 12 seems to have paid off with 5 to 10% increase in peak demand. It now is very clear that lines 7, 9 and 11 should be been built with 8 car trains or need parallel relief lines. 

Line 1: 54,200 pax/hr/dir
Line 2: 51,900 pax/hr/dir
Line 7: 53,000 pax/hr/dir
Line 9: 55,300 pax/hr/dir
Line 11: 58,400 pax/hr/dir

Guangzhou, clearly Line 3 and 5 should have been built with 8 car Type A trains. Line 6 is actually doing ok holding steady at with a peak demand of 20,000 pax/hr/dir.

Line 3: 64,300 pax/hr/dir most likely referencing the section between Canton Tower and Zhujiang New Town stations. But wow, the line is running 6 car Type B trains, it has to be very over capacity. This is the highest throughput in Mainland China. HK moves 85,000 pax/hr/dir on its urban lines. 

Line 5: 54,000 pax/hr/dir Also wow. The line is using 6 car L type trains. 

Shenzhen
Line 1: 52,900 pax/hr/dir, fallen from 58,000 most likely due to Line 11 relief.

Chengdu
Line 1: 55,400 pax/hr/dir Line 18 Phase 3 is urgently needed. 

Chongqing
Line 3: 37,300 pax/hr/dir, Impressive for a monorail line.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

I changed the estimated figure for the end of 2020. The length of Seoul Subway opened in 2020 is not sure. 

All are the estimated figure.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*corrections*



lawdefender said:


> I changed the estimated figure for the end of 2020. The length of Seoul Subway opened in 2020 is not sure.
> 
> All are the estimated figure.



well done, but Moscow is still not correct. I just wrote a report about it and are so some familar with.
the current conventional metro is of 390 km add 10 km for line 12 which is called light metro. but can be seen as conventional metro - only the cars haves other specifications in view of overground operation. so 400 km are at present.
last year was planned to add 18,4 km which are some delayed. for 2020 it is planned to add another 16,3 km - so total planned are an addition of 34,7 km in 2020.

Seoul is also a special town. the U-Line is a VAL type ALRT line not conventional. Ever-line uses also some special automatic technics. and several through runnings over KR-commuter lines - how to count this? Some were new build but belongs to KR - but operated by the metro - complicate systems - I had been there some times. I have to update my personal opening data file...


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

lawdefender said:


> At the end of 2023, the estimated Chinese Metro Systems Ranking by Operating Mileage over 500km :
> 
> 1. Beijing: 990.65 km
> 
> ...


Almost 1000km of subway for Beijing in 3 years!!! Thats Insane :nuts:


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou-Foshan Circular Intercity Railway


https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/广佛环线

also known as the Guangfo ring intercity railway, is a regional rail in the Pearl River Delta Metropolitan Region intercity railway system.

It will form a ring around Guangzhou. It is not a separate project with no new trackage, but a collection of upgraded existing sections that are part of other railways surrounding Guangzhou. 

Phase 1: Foshan WEST to Guangzhou South, with a length of 34.971 kilometers, The design speed is 200 kilometers per hour. 

Stage: U/C, expected to open in 2020

Phase 2: Baiyun Airport North to Guangzhou EAST, with a total length of 46.707 kilometers and a design speed of 160 kilometers per hour.

Stage: U/C, expected to open in 2022

PHASE 3: Guangzhou North Railway Station to Foshan West Railway Station: 35km

Stage: Planing


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> *Yibin ART*
> Back in June Yibin, a city located in Southern Sichuan province where the Jinsha and Min rivers come together to form the Yangtze, premiered a rail-less tram line. Termed "Automated Rail (sic) Rapid Transit" or ART for short, the line was extended a few days ago and now extends over 17.7 km with 15 stops, crossing the Yangtze on the very first bridge across that river (on the section that is actually named Yangtze or Chang "Long" river).


some photos from last year of this "trackless" tram:








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_Platforms_14_31_49_992000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_Platforms_14_32_00_919000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_Platforms_14_32_05_916000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_Platforms.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_Platforms_14_31_55_203000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_11_39_116000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_15_07_888000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_11_18_677000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_11_39_116000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_12_11_905000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_12_45_035000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_14_25_131000.jpeg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yibin_ART_System_10_15_43_362000.jpeg



CNGL said:


> *Tianshui tram*
> A tram (or more precisely, light rail) line is now under trial runs in the city of Tianshui, in Eastern Gansu province between Lanzhou and Xi'an. It is expected to enter revenue service in February, and runs for 12.9 km. An extension and two further lines are planned, however due to the disposition of the city along the Ji river valley all lines will run East-West.


the tram vehicle:








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tianshui_tram_20191020_131956.jpg

system map:








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tianshui_Tram_network_map.svg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*China's Tangshan city suspends public transit to prevent spread of coronavirus*"

https://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKBN1ZQ2IF


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Me: Clicks Chinese thread hoping for planning/construction updates...
Woonsocket54: Coronavirus.

In another note, I still haven't decided how to add the Yibin ART to my Mainland China rail transit map. It uses tram-like vehicles, but as there are no tracks I only can put the stops in, without a line connecting them.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> In another note, I still haven't decided how to add the Yibin ART to my Mainland China rail transit map. It uses tram-like vehicles, but as there are no tracks I only can put the stops in, without a line connecting them.


maybe you can put dashed lines, like the ones drawn on the pavements of Yibin?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now that the coronavirus outbreak is fading away I'm restarting my usual coverage of metro projects all across China except Wuhan, which will not be covered until the lockdown ends. I've done so for 10 years now, and I hope to continue doing so for the foreseeable future (I'm still young), even though with all those projects all over the country it's really hard to keep up with them.

In other news, I decided that on my Chinese urban rail map (which is derived from OpenStreetMap, down to having OSM tags) the Yibin ART will be added as a tram line with a "tracks=no" tag. I now have all three maglev lines tagged as monorail, even though only one of them is actually a monorail, since this is how they have tagged them in OSM (previously I had two of them as subway).


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not sure about it, but the report says that on 25th January, Tianshui tramway has carried its first passengers:


http://www.rail-transit.com/xinwen/show.php?itemid=10184


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes but it won’t enter into actual commercial services until later this month (at least).


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Beijing will have 1000 km of subway, I also find insane


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Liuzhou Rail Transit Construction posted by rt666


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

dimlys1994 said:


> I'm not sure about it, but the report says that on 25th January, Tianshui tramway has carried its first passengers:
> 
> 
> http://www.rail-transit.com/xinwen/show.php?itemid=10184
> ...


It is sorely needed, Tianshui has the most crooked taxi drivers that I have come across in my 30 odd trips to China. The buses were mostly worn out too, but at least the east-west valley meant that catching any one of them went close to a desired destination.


----------



## 欲望的火花 (Feb 29, 2020)

The first time to post a topic is very nervous ...Send a few pictures of Chongqing's existing routes


chongqing line1:









chongqing line2:


















chongqing line3:


----------



## 欲望的火花 (Feb 29, 2020)

The *Chongqing Rail Transit* (branded as *CRT*; also known as *Chongqing Metro*) is the rapid transit system in the city of Chongqing, China. In operation since 2005, it serves the transportation needs of the city's main business and entertainment downtown areas and inner suburbs. As of December 2019, CRT consisted of eight lines, with a total track length of 326.9 km (203.1 mi).[3] Lines 1, 4, 5, 6, 10 and the Loop line are conventional heavy-rail subways, while Lines 2 and 3 are high-capacity monorails. To keep up with urban growth, construction is under way on Lines 9, 18 and S5, in addition to extensions to Lines 1, 4, 5, 6, 10 and the Loop line. A network of 18 lines is planned. 

Existing routes 1 2 3 4 5 6 10 Loop Line .And the average daily passenger flow was 3.2 million before the epidemic. Now there are still about 1.5 million affected by the epidemic.

The existing rail transit road network is as follows:


----------



## 欲望的火花 (Feb 29, 2020)

The routes that Chongqing intends to open this year:
1.Closed loop :6 new stations(Chongqing West Railway Station, the largest railway station in Chongqing, is connected to rail transit, which greatly facilitates passenger experience)

2.Line 1 extends to Chaotianmen :1 new station(can directly go to Chongqing CBD and the end of Line 1)

3.The southern section of Line 5 passes from Shiqiaopu via Chongqing West Station to tiao deng :12 new stations(It is convenient for passengers in the central city to reach Chongqing West Railway Station and residential areas along the line to enter the rail transit network）

4.Line 6 branch line 2 from Yuelai via Wangjiazhuang to Shaheba :7 new stations(promoting development along the line although it is still a wasteland)

5.Newly opened Chongqing Metro Line 9 and opened only 10 stations in the area north of Jialing River from Liujiatai to Qinggangping :10 new stations（rich line network and convenience for residents along the way）


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

There's an existing thread about Chongqing rail transit.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In addition to Mengzi/Honghe Hanizu Yizu, several Yunnan cities are building tram lines. They include Baoshan, Lijiang and Wenshan. Outside Yunnan and among cities without a separate thread here (i.e. without metro plans) Zhangye in Gansu has recently started building a tram line as well.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Due to epidemic corona virus, *is the entire China is locked down*? If yes, for *how many days*? Are all trams, metro, trains and other public transport is completely suspended now in China?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

CNGL said:


> Welcome to my ignored list. Something not in my policy, but you have forced me to do so.


However, I still didn't see any maps ? Any problems with the joint files, do you need some help ? Anyway, it'll be so nice to share the maps you have in your pocket with the other members.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Liuzhou Monorail Line 2 by morito


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

*Mengzi tram*
National Day means a new tram system is put into operation, that of Mengzi (also labelled as Honghe Hanizu Yizu) in Yunnan (about 200 km in a straight line South-Southeast of Kunming). While it appears this line has been ready for quite some time now, it hasn't open to public until now. It connects Mengzibei (Mengzi North) railway station with the city proper, running over 13 km and 15 stops mostly through nowhere. An additional 5.5 km and 9 stops are scheduled to open later. The only information available in English (or really, any language other than Chinese), including a map, is in UrbanRail.

*Sanya tram*
The Sanya tram will enter full operation on October 10. The test section that has been running since the start of 2019 will be extended to Jiangang Lu, bringing the line to the intended 8.4 km and 15 stops. Again, the only information available in any language using Roman script is in UrbanRail.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*7 cities have broken their subway ridership records* on 09 30 2020 :

1) *Chengdu* 5.5525 million, exceeding 5.256 million in 2019.12.31, 
2) *Chongqing* 3.872 million, exceeding 3.739 million on 2019.9.30,
3) *Xi'an* 333.80, exceeding 3.3 million on May 2019, 
4) *Hangzhou* 2,614,800 person-times, surpassing 2,489,900 on December 31, 2019, 
5) *Changsha* 2.037 million, exceeding 1.693 million in 2020.9.19,
6) *Kunming* 811,900, exceeding 811,800 on 2019.9.30,
7) *Lanzhou* 288,700, 249, 000 exceeding 2020.1.1.

A total of *26 cities have reached new highs since the 2020 epidemic* :
Beijing, Guangzhou, Nanjing, Wuhan, Tianjin, Zhengzhou, Shenyang, Suzhou, Nanning, Hefei, Changchun, Nanchang, Ningbo, Dalian, Fuzhou, Shijiazhuang, Wuxi, Harbin, Dongguan, Guiyang, Changzhou, Xuzhou, Urumqi, Hohhot, Jinan, and Wenzhou. Only Shanghai, Shenzhen, Qingdao, and Xiamen did not set new highs for some reason, but they are still operating at a high level, of which Xiamen is still working after the epidemic Nisshin high.

Since the epidemic, Changsha has set a record high for the 8th time under the blessing of the new line; Guangzhou recovered 10 million for the first time. It took 93 days to go from 8 million to 9 million, and it took only 5 days to go from a small break of 9 million to a big break of 10 million, and pulled the record straight by more than 1.3 million. Chengdu recovered 5 million for the first time, Nanjing, Wuhan, and Xi’an recovered 3 million, Changsha broke 2 million, and Nanning recovered 1 million.

In terms of passenger flow, mainland China has reproduced the grand scene of 18 million passenger flow lines, breaking the monopoly of all 11 million lines by Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen in recent weeks and Fridays, adding 5 cities and 6 (plus Guangzhou 1): 2 in Chengdu, 1 each in Chongqing, Xi'an, Nanjing and Wuhan.








* Dark Red : Record of all time ; Light red : Record after epidemic. Violet : Length in km


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

CNGL said:


> *Mengzi tram*
> National Day means a new tram system is put into operation, that of Mengzi (also labelled as Honghe Hanizu Yizu) in Yunnan (about 200 km in a straight line South-Southeast of Kunming). While it appears this line has been ready for quite some time now, it hasn't open to public until now. It connects Mengzibei (Mengzi North) railway station with the city proper, running over 13 km and 15 stops mostly through nowhere. An additional 5.5 km and 9 stops are scheduled to open later. The only information available in English (or really, any language other than Chinese), including a map, is in UrbanRail.
> 
> *Sanya tram*
> The Sanya tram will enter full operation on October 10. The test section that has been running since the start of 2019 will be extended to Jiangang Lu, bringing the line to the intended 8.4 km and 15 stops. Again, the only information available in any language using Roman script is in UrbanRail.











*Sanya Tram Map*


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Ganzhou (Jianxi) 1,430,000 inhabitants (2010 census), officially launched the first round of subway planning*, and the project has entered a substantive stage of advancement.

According to the planning report approved by the municipal government in February 2020, the rail transit line in Ganzhou consists of 4 lines with a total length of 134.5km :

Line 1 is from the Golden Airport to the north of Gan County, with a total length of 34.6km; 
Line 2 is from Tangjiang to Shuanglong Village, with a total length of 44.2km; 
Line 3 is from Nankangnan~Rongjiang New District, with a total length of 23.1km; 
Line 4 is from Tandong to Nanmenkou with a total length of 22.5km. In addition, the branch line of Line 4 is from Songcheng Road to Shuibei with a total length of 10.1km.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Bengbu Metro by ありぱぱ


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Guilin Monorail extension to the city's airport is starting construction. Posted by 淋淋漆.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Keolis Shanghai selected to operate Jiaxing tramway


CHINA: The Keolis Shanghai joint venture of Keolis (49%) and Shanghai Shentong Metro Group (51%) is to operate a catenary-free tramway in Jiaxing, one of the largest cities in Zhejiang province. Due to open next year, the Jiaxing network will initially comprise two tram lines totalling 15∙6 ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## krebsatp (Sep 19, 2012)

Any map of the Bengbou metro ???


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

krebsatp said:


> Any map of the Bengbou metro ???












And map of Jiaxing tramway:


----------



## krebsatp (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you.
I assume the red line is the section under construction?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Actually its the blue one (Line 2)


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

saiho said:


> Actually its the blue one (Line 2)


*A most comprehensive map of Bengbu subway*









@saiho. Do you know if they have resumed the Baotou Metro works ? And in this case, when it's supposed to open ?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Baotou Metro is still suspended as far as I know.

Liuzhou Monorail by 通行线Toursline


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there a website where I could find any track maps for the Chinese metro systems?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

GojiMet86 said:


> Is there a website where I could find any track maps for the Chinese metro systems?











中国城市轨道交通系统 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.wikipedia.org


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

General Huo said:


> 中国城市轨道交通系统 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. However, I am looking for track diagrams, so like this:


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangdong-HongKong-Macau Great Bay Rail Transit Map

created by 家在中原大山中 from ditiezu

including: Metro Lines, Intercity Railways (in operation, U/C, planning)

cities including : Macau, Zhuhai, Zhongshan, Jiangmen, Foshan, Zhaoqing, Guangzhou , Dongguan, Huizhou, Shenzhen, Hong Kong.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangdong-HongKong-Macau Great Bay Metro Lines Map

created by bleh from ditiezu

including: Metro Lines (in operation, U/C, planning)

cities including : Macau, Zhuhai, Zhongshan, Jiangmen, Foshan, Zhaoqing, Guangzhou , Dongguan, Huizhou, Shenzhen, Hong Kong.


----------



## Tcmetro (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these. Fascinating to see how interconnected the networks are. Back in 2015, I took the metro from Shenzhen Airport (well, the closest station to the airport at the time) to Hong Kong Central. It was quite a long trip, so I can't imagine doing something like Guangzhou to HK by metro. Amazing to see the regional high speed rail system for those kind of trips!


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tcmetro said:


> Thanks for sharing these. Fascinating to see how interconnected the networks are. Back in 2015, I took the metro from Shenzhen Airport (well, the closest station to the airport at the time) to Hong Kong Central. It was quite a long trip, so I can't imagine doing something like Guangzhou to HK by metro. Amazing to see the regional high speed rail system for those kind of trips!


From Guangzhou to Hong Kong, nobody will take the metro line and waiting time in the train.
Taking high speed train is the right option and it takes about 48 mins.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

粤港澳大湾区城际铁路建设规划获批，近期总投资4741亿元_枢纽

*Great Bay Area Intercity Railway Map


cities including : Macau, Zhuhai, Zhongshan, Jiangmen, Foshan, Zhaoqing, Guangzhou , Dongguan, Huizhou, Shenzhen, Hong Kong*

railway line remarks (at the right bottom corner of the map)

from top to bottom:

1. Intercity railway lines in operation ————operation speed 160 -200 km/h 
2. Intercity railway lines U/C (Guangzou-Qingyuan Intercity railway opened on 2020-11-30, Guangzhou east Ring Intercity railway (Huadu-Baiyun Airport) section opened on 2020-11-30)
3. Intercity railway lines in approved plan
4. Intercity railway lines in future plan
5. Ordinary railway lines in operation —————operation speed 60-140 km/h 
6. High Speed railway lines in operation ————-operation speed 250-350km/h 
7. High Speed railway lines under planning and U/C


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New fully automated monorail by CRRC Sifang by 通行线Toursline


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

GojiMet86 said:


> Is there a website where I could find any track maps for the Chinese metro systems?


Did you ever heard about OpenRailwayMap? Maybe they have something you've been looking for:





OpenRailwayMap


OpenRailwayMap - An OpenStreetMap-based project for creating a map of the world's railway infrastructure.




www.openrailwaymap.org


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

dimlys1994 said:


> Did you ever heard about OpenRailwayMap? Maybe they have something you've been looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking more like these:






Cartes détaillées - Metro, Tramways et funiculaires de France, Suisse et d'Italie (Plan des voies, ateliers, ...)







cartometro.com





Example:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I know such diagrams exist for regular railways, but AFAIK there aren't any metro maps in that form.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

In releation to the recent line 9 opeing in Chengdu, I'm interested how many metro lines in China are driveless right now?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Time to do the year end recap. As always, both Gregorian and Chinese calendars, so if any new sections open until February 12 they will be included (and will be referred as opening in "Undecimber" and "Duodecimber", a thirteenth and fourteenth months for 12-month calendars).

January 20/2019, Undecimber 20: Shijiazhuang line 3, Shi'erzhong to Xisanzhuang
(Start of the coronavirus crap)
April 23: Hangzhou line 5, Lianmu Lu to Jinxing and Shanxian to Guniangqiao
April 23: Hangzhou line 16 (a.k.a. Lin'an line), Lvting Lu to Jiuzhou Jie (new line)
April 29: Shenyang line 10, Dingxiang Hu to Zhangshabu (new line)
May 30: Ningbo line 2, Qingshuipu to Congyuan Lu
June 28: Changsha line 3, Shantang to Guansheng (new line)
June 28: Changsha line 5, Maozhutang to Shuidu He (new line)
August 18: Shenzhen line 6, Kexue Guan to Songgang (new line)
August 18: Shenzhen line 10, Futian Kou'an to Shuangyong Jie (new line)
August 26: Shijiazhuang line 2, Liuxinzhuang to Jiahua Lu (new line)
September 23: Kunming line 4, Jinchuan Lu to Kunming Nan Zhan (South railway station) (new line)
September 23: Kunming line 6, Dongbu Qiche Zhan to Tangzixiang
September 27: Chengdu line 18, Huoche Nan Zhan (South railway station) to Sancha (new line)
September 27: Ningbo line S3 (Yinzhou-Fenghua line), Minghui Lu to Jinhai Lu
October 1 (National Day): Hohhot line 2, Tali Donglu to A'ershan Lu (new line)
October 28: Shenzhen line 2, Xinxiu to Liantang
October 28: Shenzhen line 3, Yitian to Fubao
October 28: Shenzhen line 4, Qinghu to Niuhu
October 28: Shenzhen line 8, Liantang to Yantian Lu (new line, through operation to line 2)
October 28: Wuxi line 3, Sumiao to Shuofang Jichang (Airport) (new line)
November 23: Nanning line 2, Yudong to Tanze
November 23: Nanning line 4, Hongyun Lu to Letang Cun (new line)
November 26: Guangzhou line 8, Wenhua Gongyuan to Jiaoxin
November 28: Xuzhou line 2, Keyun Bei to Xincheng Qu Dong (new line)
December 18: Chengdu line 6, Wangcongci to Lanjiagou (69 km of new line, not bad)
December 18: Chengdu line 8, Lianhua to Shilidian (new line)
December 18: Chengdu line 9: Jinrong Cheng Dong to Huangtianba (new line)
December 18: Chengdu line 17, Jitou Qiao to Jinxing (new line)
December 18: Chengdu line 18 (again), Sancha to Tianfu Guoji Jichang Bei (Tianfu Airport North, the airport itself is not yet open)
December 23: Ningbo line 4, Cicheng to Dongqian Hu (new line)
December 24: Qingdao line 1, Qingdaobei Zhan (North railway station) to Dongguozhuang (new metro line, finally line 1!)
December 24: Qingdao line 8, Qingdaobei Zhan to Jiaozhoubei Zhan (Jiaozhou North railway station) (new line)
December 26: Hefei line 5, Wangfu Cheng Xi to Guiyang Lu (new line)
December 26: Nanchang line 3, Jingdong Dadao to Yisanjiao Bei (new line)
December 26: Shanghai line 10, Xin Jiangwan Cheng to Gangcheng Lu
December 26: Shanghai line 18, Yuqiao to Hangtou (new line)
December 26: Taiyuan line 2, Jincaoping to Xiqiao (new metro, strangely they don't start with line 1...)
December 26: Zhengzhou line 3, Sheng Tiyu Zhongxin to Sheng Guke Yiyuan (new line)
December 26: Zhengzhou line 4, Laoyachen to Langzhuang (new line)
December 27: Fuzhou line 1, Fuzhounan Zhan (South railway station) to Sanjiangkou
December 28: Xi'an line 5, Matekong to Chuangxingang (new line)
December 28: Xi'an line 6, Xibei Gongye Daxue to Xi'an Guoji Yixue Zhongxin (new line)
December 28: Xi'an line 9, Fangzi Cheng to Qinling Xi (new line)
December 30: Hangzhou line 1, Xiasha Jiangbin to Xiaoshan Guoji Jichang (Airport)
December 30: Hangzhou line 6, Qianjiang Shiji Cheng to Shuangpu and Guihua Xilu (new line and branch, branch a.k.a. Fuyang line)
December 30: Hangzhou line 7, Aoti Zhongxin to Jiangdong Erlu (new line)
December 31: Beijing line 16, Xi Yuan to Ganjia Kou
December 31: Beijing line 25 (Fangshan line), Guogongzhuang to Dongguatou Nan
December 31: Chongqing line 1, Xiaoshizi to Chaotianmen (one-station extension)
December 31: Chongqing line 6 branch, Yuelai to Shaheba
Undecimber 2/2021, January 2: Wuhan line 8, Liyuan to Yezhi Hu
Undecimber 2/2021, January 2: Wuhan line 11, Zuoling to Gediannan Zhan (Gedian South railway station, in Ezhou)
Undecimber 20/2021, January 20: Chongqing line 0 (Loop line), Erlang through Chongqingxi Zhan (West railway station) to Chongqing Tushuguan (Finally is a loop!)
Undecimber 20/2021, January 20: Chongqing line 5, Shiqiaopu to Tiaodeng (separate unconnected section)
Undecimber 23/2021, January 23: Shanghai line 15, Gucun Gongyuan to Zizhu Gaoxinqu (new lne)

Elsewhere in Greater China:
January 31: Taibei Huanzhuang (Circular) line, Dapinglin to Xinbei Chanye Yuanqu (new line, entirely in Xinbei)
February 14: Hong Kong Tuen Ma line, Tai Wai to Kai Tak

Additionally, Taizhong (_Taichung_) was to open a new metro, however it was put on hold after some incidents.

And here is the metro ranking as of right now (2020, December 31):
1. Beijing, 706 km (excluding Xijiao line but including both Airport Express, 1st in the World)
2. Shanghai, 700 km (excluding the maglev line, 2nd in the World)
3. Chengdu, 518 km (3rd in the World)
4. Guangzhou, 491 km (excluding Guangzhou-Foshan line, 4th in the World)
5. Shenzhen, 411 km (6th in the World)
6. Nanjing, 377 km (8th in the World)
7. Chongqing, 342 km
8. Wuhan, 339 km
9. Hangzhou, 307 km
10. Qingdao, 246 km
11. Xi'an, 242 km (including the Airport ICR)
12. Tianjin, 233 km
(Hong Kong, 228 km)
13. Zhengzhou, 213 km
14. Suzhou, 164 km
15. Dalian, 158 km
16. Ningbo, 154 km
(Taibei, 153 km excluding Airport line)
17. Changsha, 143 km (excluding the maglev line)
18. Kunming, 138 km
19. Shenyang, 116 km
20. Hefei, 115 km
21. Nanning, 108 km
22. Nanchang, 89 km
23. Wuxi, 89 km (Nanchang ahead by 700 meters: 89.4 vs 88.7)
24. Xiamen, 72 km
25. Changchun, 68 km (excluding line 3)
26. Shijiazhuang, 62 km
27. Fuzhou, 60 km
28. Wenzhou, 54 km
(Taoyuan, 51 km, Airport line; not to be confused with Taiyuan)
29. Hohhot, 49 km
30. Jinan, 48 km
31. Xuzhou, 46 km
(Gaoxiong, 42 km)
32. Foshan, 40 km (Guangzhou-Foshan line)
33. Dongguan, 38 km
34. Guiyang, 35 km
35. Changzhou, 34 km
36. Ürümqi, 28 km
37. Lanzhou, 26 km
38. Taiyuan, 23 km (not to be confused with Taoyuan)
39. Harbin, 23 km (Taiyuan ahead by 500 meters: 23.4 vs 22.9)
(Macau, 9 km)
(Xinbei doesn't have full metro lines yet, the Circular Line doesn't count)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The above data of metro system length in China are not based on authentic data from the referred Chinese metro system.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

lawdefender said:


> The above data of metro system length in China are not based on authentic data from the referred Chinese metro system.


You're right, but some people think they know better just by copiyng Urbanrail opening list ! UrbanRail.Net > News - subway, metro, light rail and tram openings all around the world

Anyway, *Guangzghou and Foshan Metros* which are working closely together should be counted as *a unique system for the same agglomeration* (urban or continuously built-up area) as well as Taipei and Taoyuan. Otherwise Xian Metro should also be split in 2 with Xianyang Metro and Taipei with New Taipei etc, which would be totally irrelevant.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I separate Guangzhou and Foshan because there are clearly separate plans, unlike what happens with Xianyang (it doesn't have a separate plan from Xi'an). However I would never, even crazy, count together Taibei and Taiyuan, since they are 1600 km apart and in separate entities xD (It's Taoyuan; and yes, I count Mainland China and the RoC as separate entities, I won't deny that).


lawdefender said:


> The above data of metro system length in China are not based on authentic data from the referred Chinese metro system.


Citation needed. This is the data compiled from Wikipedia, which in turn is sourced from news reports.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Of course I was talking about Taoyuan which is in the same agglomeration (built-up area) of Taipei as well as New Taipei and though form part of the same Metropolitan Area system from a customer point of view, even though they might be funded by different entities or Local Governments.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> In releation to the recent line 9 opeing in Chengdu, I'm interested how many metro lines in China are driveless right now?


So far only the Yanfang line on Beijing, Pujiang Line in Shanghai, Macau LRT and Line 9 in Chengdu that are true cabless GoA4 Lines that have opened. However, more will come in the next few years.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

My prediction of the new lines opened in Chinese cities by the end of 2021:

Hangzhou : 146.2 km (L3,L4,L6,L7,L8,L9,L10,Line Haining)
Shanghai : 101.8 km (L14,L15,L18)
Wuhan : 94.2 km (L5,L6,L8,L11,L16)
Guangzhou : 91 km (L7,L18,L22)
Chongqing : 66.4 km ( Loop Line, L5,L9)
Beijing : 62.6 km (Line Batong, L7,L8,L11,L14,L17,L19,S1,Line Changpin, Line Airport(Beixinqiao-Dongzhimen)
Jinghua : 58.4 km (Line Jingyi)
Fuzhou : 52.9 km (L5,L6)
Harbin : 47.8 km (L2,L3)
Wuhu : 46.9 km (L1,L2)
Suzhou : 44.1 km (L5)
Hefei :41.4 km (L4)
Guiyang :40.6 km (L2)
Nanchang :39.6 km (L4)
Jinan : 36.4 km (L2)
Foshan : 32.4 km (L2)
Xiamen : 28.1 km (L3)
Ningbo : 27.5 km (L5)
Wuxi : 24.6 km (L4)
Zhengzhou : 24.3 km (L3,L6)
Luoyang : 23 km (L1)
Zhaoxing : 21.2 km (L1)
Nanning : 20.2 km (L5)
Changzhou : 19.8 km (L2)
Tianjin : 19 km (L4)
Xuzhou : 18.3 km (L3)
Shijiazhuang : 15.5 km (L3)
Xian: 13.8 km (L14)
Shenzhen : 8.4 km (L20)
Nanjing : 5.4 km (L2)
Changchun : 5.4 km (L2,L3)


==================================

My prediction of the *Top 10 largest metro systems in China by the end of 2021:*

Shanghai : 101.8 km + 700 km = 801.8 km
Beijing : 62.6 km + 706.2 km = 768.2 km
Guangzhou : 91 km + 531 km = 622 km
Chengdu : 519.2 km
Wuhan : 94.2 km + 360.3 km = 454.5 km
Hangzhou : 146.2 km + 306 km = 452.2 km
Shenzhen : 8.4 km + 411 km = 419.4 km
Chongqing : 66.4 km + 341.7 km = 408.1 km
Nanjing : 5.4 km + 378 km = 383.4 km
Xian: 13.8 km + 244.1 km = 257.9 km


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

lawdefender said:


> My prediction of the new lines opened in Chinese cities by the end of 2021:
> 
> Hangzhou : 146.2 km (L3,L4,L6,L7,L8,L9,L10,Line Haining)
> Shanghai : 101.8 km (L14,L15,L18)
> ...



No opening for Jinan, Xiamen, Shenyang, Changsha, Guang'an, Taizhou, Shaoxing, Jinhua, Luoyang?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> No opening for Jinan, Xiamen, Shenyang, Changsha, Guang'an, Taizhou, Shaoxing, Jinhua, Luoyang?


Already edited.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Top 10 Chinese tram line systems by length 2020

1. Shenyang: 98 km
2. Wuhan: 48.5 km
3. Suzhou: 44.22 km
4. Shanghai: 40.47 km
5. Chengdu: 39.3 km
6. Dalian: 24.24 km
7. Beijing: 22.65 km
8. Guangzhou: 22.1 km
9. Huaian: 20.07 km
10. Changchun: 17.26 km

data collected by xuewx1987 from ditiezu


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

9. seems to be Huai'an instead of Hainan 🤓


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Wenshan tram delivered


CHINA: CRRC Zhuzhou has delivered the first of 15 trams for the tramway which is under construction in the city of Wenshan in the southeast of Yunnan province. The 100% low-floor four-section tram has 72 seats and a total capacity of 364 ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

Zaz965 said:


> I also like the top 10-20
> 
> 11. wuhan: 360 km
> 12. seoul: 358 km
> ...



Tokyo must clearly put in your list at Position 15 with a Metro net of 304 km! It is not of interest as there are 2 Metro organisations whu operate. all other is wrong!!
and the separation from Metro system to through railway service, some sections have to note special. There is a 2,3 km section operated common with lines 6 and 7 in the south. and the section from Ikebukuro to Kotake-Mukaihara is of bi-level of 4 tracks for 2 separate lines.


----------



## tmszjs (Apr 26, 2011)

metro-world said:


> Tokyo must clearly put in your list at Position 15 with a Metro net of 304 km!


All Tokyo systems that can be considered a ‘metro’ are there: the Tokyo Metro, the Toei Subway, and even the Rinkai Line. I assume you’re suggesting that it should be combined to mention Tokyo only once on the list with a total of what 300-ish km?

But then again, Tokyu can be considered a metro system, but if we count Tokyu, why not Keio and even the JR Yamanote line? We have to draw a line somewhere between a metro system and other private rails operating in the Greater Tokyo Area.


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

I’m pretty sure the Rinkai Line shouldn’t be counted in the figures for Tokyo metro’s system length, since it is basically an extension of the Saikyo Line from Osaki station.
Only the Toei Subway and Tokyo Metro would be considered as part of the real network there.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

maginn said:


> I’m pretty sure the Rinkai Line shouldn’t be counted in the figures for Tokyo metro’s system length, since it is basically an extension of the Saikyo Line from Osaki station.
> Only the Toei Subway and Tokyo Metro would be considered as part of the real network there.


The Rinkai Line can be viewed as a subway in the Japanese sense. Most Toei Subway and Tokyo Metro lines are just extensions of private railway operations into the city center.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Proposed Xiangtan - Zhuzhou rail transit with connection to Changsha.
Posted by 地铁客流及运输研究阿牛


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

saiho said:


> Proposed Xiangtan - Zhuzhou rail transit with connection to Changsha.
> Posted by 地铁客流及运输研究阿牛
> 
> View attachment 1593096


It has more or less the taste of Foshan - Guangzhou circular railway. Is there any fare integration between this line and the subway ?


----------



## boblol76 (Jun 20, 2021)

IDK if there was a regional rail section for China, so I thought I would post this here (from ditiezu):

2035 Planned Urban Railway Network for the Pearl River Delta:










Consists of general metro lines (普线), express metro lines (快线), intercity express metro lines (市域快线), Pearl River Delta Intercity Railway Lines (珠三角城际), and national rail lines (国铁).

I think this regional rail network probably has Tokyo's beat, and Pearl River Delta will probably merge into a single metro area in the not too distant future as a result (if it hasn't already). A tiny thing I would note is that Shenzhen Metro Line 33 is planned to fully cross the Pearl River in its own river crossing into Zhongshan, something that this map leaves off.

I think in network structure/operation, I think what differs from Tokyo's rail network is that the bulk of the regional network falls under the purview of municipal metro systems and not JR/private suburban rail networks. This includes many of the express/intercity-express rail lines (often designated as S-lines of "suburban"), which will be operated by the region's different urban metro systems rather than the Pearl River Delta Intercity system (which is more scant compared to Tokyo's JR East suburban rail system)


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Jiaxing Tram by 地铁客流及运输研究阿牛


----------



## Majo1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

TM_Germany said:


> Tokyo has two seperate metro systems and a large portion of public transport is on non-metro lines, so that might make it look smaller in the statistics than it really is.


That goes both for Osaka and Tokyo. 

Osaka area consisting of over seventy railway lines of surface trains and subways run by numerous operators; buses, monorails, and trams support the primary rail network. Over 13 million people use the public transit system daily as their primary means of travel.

Greater Tokyo is dominated by the world's most extensive urban rail network (as of May 2014, the article Tokyo rail list lists 158 lines, 48 operators, 4,714.5 km of operational track and 2,210 stations [although stations recounted for each operator]) of suburban trains and subways run by a variety of operators, with buses, trams, monorails, and other modes supporting the railway lines. The above figures do not include any Shinkansen services. However, because each operator manages only its own network, the system is managed as a collection of rail networks rather than a single unit. 40 million passengers (counted twice if transferring between operators) use the rail system daily (14.6 billion annually) with the subway representing 22% of that figure with 8.66 million using it daily.


----------



## Dr.Dennis.Deng (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello. Is the Jiaxing Tram now in operation or still testing ... ?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangdong- Hongkong- Macau Great Bay Area Rails Plan

Rails : including metro lines, inter-city railways, national railways, high speed railways

—————————————————————-

By 2025, Length of Rails in operation: 4,700 km

By 2035, Length of Rails in operation: 5,700 km

====================================

By 2020, Length of Rails in operation: 2,400 km
















打造“轨道上的大湾区” 到2035年铁路网络覆盖大湾区所有县级以上城市_滚动新闻_中国政府网


国家发展改革委近日印发《关于粤港澳大湾区城际铁路建设规划的批复》，同意在粤港澳大湾区有序实施一批城际铁路项目，以提升粤港澳大湾区城际交通供给质量，服务粤港澳大湾区建设。,2020-08-05-07:08:00




www.gov.cn










粤港澳大湾区公布2400公里轨道交通建成目标！_广州


而之前据媒体相关消息，截至目前，粤港澳湾区至少已有香港、广州、深圳、东莞、佛山五个城市开通了地铁，总通车里程数突破1000公里，超过京津冀，和长三角三省一市基本相当。按照远期规划，至2035年，深圳将建…




www.sohu.com






2021 rails map in operation











2025 metro lines map in operation









2020 Data of Great Bay Area

City/Area(km2)/Population(10,000)/GDP(nominal US$100 million )/ GDP per capita ( nominal in US$)/service industry % in GDP

​

城市​土地面积​人口​本地生产总值(GDP)1​人均GDP​第三产业占GDP比重​出口​实际利用外商直接投资​(平方公里)​(万)​(亿美元2)​(美元2)​(%)​(亿美元2)​(亿美元2)​粤港澳大湾区​56,098​8,617​16,688.6​19,367​66.2​11,071.8​1,037.4​香港​1,110​747​3,465.9​46,325​93.43​5,063.2​744.63​澳门​33​68​243.3​35,714​95.73​13.5​67.63​广州​7,434​1,868​3,627.3​19,422​72.5​786.9​71.6​深圳​1,997​1,756​4,011.7​22,846​62.1​2,460.7​86.8​佛山​3,798​950​1,568.2​16,509​42.1​599.0​6.7​东莞​2,460​1,047​1,399.1​13,367​45.9​1,200.7​11.5​惠州​11,347​604​612.1​10,129​44.3​244.7​8.1​中山​1,784​442​456.9​10,342​48.3​263.2​5.9​江门​9,507​480​464.1​9,672​49.8​163.2​8.2​珠海​1,736​244​504.8​20,693​54.9​233.2​25.6​肇庆​14,891​411​335.1​8,147​42.1​43.4​0.9​

Great Bay Area
1. Hong Kong
2. Macau
3. Guangzhou
4. Shenzhen
5. Foshan
6. Dongguan
7. Huizhou
8. Zhongshan
9. Jiangmen
10. Zhuhai
11. Zhaoqing






HKTDC Research







research.hktdc.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Newly opened Jiaxing Tram in Zhejiang province.











禾城蝶变时！嘉兴重大民生项目集中竣工启动













禾城蝶变时！嘉兴重大民生项目集中竣工启动
















免费乘车100天！嘉兴有轨电车来了_媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn


















免费乘车100天！嘉兴有轨电车来了_媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn


















免费乘车100天！嘉兴有轨电车来了_媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Dr.Dennis.Deng said:


> Hello. Is the Jiaxing Tram now in operation or still testing ... ?


Nice question. I've searched, and it was put into operation on June 25. For now line T1 between the South station and Fanggong Lu/Binhe Lu, 10.6 km, 11 stops. Here's a map from Wikipedia:









The Nanping/Wuyishan tram is also expected to open by now.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Jinyi metro trains being delivered.
Shigure小时雨


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

saiho said:


> Jinyi metro trains being delivered.
> Shigure小时雨
> 
> View attachment 1704833
> ...


Which city are you talking about? I can't find any city called Jinyi in China, neither metro construction in a "Ghost city"?


----------



## otternase (Sep 12, 2017)

Frenchlover said:


> Which city are you talking about? I can't find any city called Jinyi in China, neither metro construction in a "Ghost city"?


It's more like an interurban metro, connecting *Jin*hua and *Yi*wu


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

otternase said:


> It's more like an interurban metro, connecting *Jin*hua and *Yi*wu


that is so cool!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Frenchlover said:


> Which city are you talking about? I can't find any city called Jinyi in China, neither metro construction in a "Ghost city"?


It's the Jinhua-Yiwu line. Some have the bad habit of just transcribing the portmanteau name (In this case it's 金义线, the first character from 金华, the second from 义乌) instead of writting both extremes in full. I had a real headscratcher with the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Intercity Railway, which is called the "Suishen" (穗深) instead of the expected "Guangshen" (广深) like the regular railway line. I wondered where the "Sui" came from, I thought it was from Suidong Jiedao (i.e. subdistrict), however that is a bit removed from Xintang (where the line starts). Later I learned the character 穗 is an obscure shorthand for Guangzhou, much like 沪 is for Shanghai (although that one is better known). IMO that is worse than having no maps, as I've been able to plot approximate routes for several metro lines with just a station list.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

China Urban Rail Transit Association released the "Overview of Urban Rail Transit Lines in Mainland China in the First Half of 2021"

As of June 30, 2021, a total of 49 cities in Mainland China have opened urban rail lines with a total mileage of 8448.67 kilometers.

Urban rail transit includes not only subways, but also light rail, urban express rail, maglev, tram, monorail and other systems. The subway has the longest mileage, accounting for 78.61% of the total urban rail mileage in mainland China, followed by urban express rail, tram and light rail.

In the first half of this year, a total of 4 new urban rail operating cities nationwide were added, namely Luoyang, Shaoxing, Jiaxing, and Nanping. Among them, Luoyang Metro opened on March 28, and Shaoxing Metro opened on June 28. Luoyang and Shaoxing became the 40th and 41st metro cities respectively. Jiaxing and Nanping operate trams.

Another 14 cities have new lines or new sections open for operation, namely Shanghai, Chongqing, Wuhan, Shenyang, Xi'an, Suzhou, Hangzhou, Shijiazhuang, Guiyang, Xiamen, Jinan, Changzhou, Xuzhou, and Zhuzhou. A total of 478.97 new operating lines have been added. Km, 22 new or extended lines.







上半年全国新增4个轨交城市，新开22条城轨线路|界面新闻


上半年国家发改委只批复了佛山的轨道交通建设规划。




www.jiemian.com





Urban Rails Length (km) in operation by Chinese Cities (2021-6-30)








Remarks:

blue line : Urban rails length in operation 
dark brown line : Metro system length in operation 
light brown line : New increased length of urban rails in operation


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

2019 Chinese Metro Systems Operating Income and Net Profit Ranking


rank / Metro system / operating income / net profit

in 100 million RMB















深圳地铁盈利超百亿！2019年中国地铁公司营收及利润排行榜出炉_腾讯新闻


先看榜单吧！中国地铁2019年营业总收入排名表（不完全统计）单位：亿元1.深圳地铁，收入209.90亿元，净利润116.67亿元2.广州地铁，收入122.34亿元，净利润10.44亿元3.杭州地铁，……




new.qq.com










全国22城地铁公司营业总收入排行榜


全国22城地铁公司营业总收入排行榜,地铁,太行,上海




www.163.com


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

maginn said:


> Yes it’s stopped running for some time now.
> It doesn’t run through the areas of Zhuhai that needs mass transit, and would do with extensions on both ends (into Zhongshan’s Tanzhou town in the west) and an increase in frequency and operating hours.


would the proposed GZ Metro line 18 extension to gongbei rin thru the areas of zhuhai that need mass transit?


----------



## maginn (Mar 3, 2014)

kunming tiger said:


> would the proposed GZ Metro line 18 extension to gongbei rin thru the areas of zhuhai that need mass transit?


Yes but it won't be happening anytime soon... (the GZ-Metro Line 18 extension that is)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chinese Metro Systems Revenue 2020


1)Shenzhen 
2)Beijing 
3) Guangzhou 
4)Chengdu 
5)Wuhan 
6)Suzhou 
7)Ningbo
8)Changsha
9)Qingdao 
10)Chongqing 

Ranking/metro system/total revenue / operation/ticket income/ the other income 
(100 million RMB)














最新轨交里程排名：广州重返轨交第三城，武汉超南京逼近深圳_澎湃号·政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper


文 / 小鱼 18号线开通之后，助力广州重返轨交第三城。 近日，交通运输部发布了各大城市2021年9月份的轨道交通运营数据，并且每个月都会公布一次。从中可以看到




www.thepaper.cn


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Great Bay Area Rail Transit Map produced by leh from ditiezu


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

There are many nice maps of the Guangdong region coming out of Dietizu by different creators, but they all have the same problems: 

a date is missing (if they show the present or future state) and
the station names are blurred and too small.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chinese cities rail transit data (2021-10)

data source: Ministry of Transportation 

rank/ city/ rail lines in operation/ length of rail lines in operation (km)/ ridership (10,000)

























国家严控城轨建设，哪些城市至少未来五年都没机会建地铁_澎湃号·政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper


文丨西部菌 以地铁、轻轨为代表的城市轨道交通，如今已经成为绝大多数一二线城市的标配，但依然是不少一般地级市、三四线城市梦寐以求的“奢侈品”。 一般地级市修建地铁




www.thepaper.cn


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

China's standard type A metro train and Hangzhou Airport Rail Express train first launched


On the afternoon of November 17, 2021, the first launch of the China Standard Metro Type A train and the Hangzhou Airport Rail Express train was successfully held.

The Hangzhou Airport Rail Express Line project uses a type A closed vehicle with a speed of 120 kilometers per hour, with 4 moving, 2 towing and 6 sections. It is a new generation of 120km/h type A subway train with the current domestic high-tech level. The main technical characteristics of the train: standardization, safety, reliability, intelligence, high air tightness, low noise, comfort, low carbon, environmental protection and warmth.

Safe and reliable

Based on the traditional active safety (brake safety, etc.) and passive safety (structure, collision safety, etc.) of the vehicle, intelligent safety is innovatively increased to jointly ensure the public safety of train operation.

Intelligent operation and maintenance: Through the application of advanced technologies such as the Internet of Things, edge computing, big data, and machine learning, it will provide a strong guarantee for vehicle operation and provide technical reserves for the construction of the Hangzhou Rail Transit Big Data Center in the future.

Intelligent temperature control: Taking passenger experience as the goal, heating and cooling compartments can be installed according to passenger needs.

Intelligent air supply: Automatically adjust the fresh air volume and total air volume according to the passenger capacity.

Intelligent light control: adopts automatic color temperature adjustment and constant illuminance control technology.

Low-carbon: Lightweight car body, lightweight bogie, aluminum alloy brake disc, variable frequency heat pump air conditioning unit, regenerative braking, constant illumination lighting and other designs are adopted to reduce the overall energy consumption of the train.

Environmental protection: Use high-efficiency sterilization, antivirus and deodorizing air purifiers, set up PM2.5 air quality detection devices to provide a clean public health environment; use water-based coatings and environmentally friendly materials to protect the ecological environment.

Warmth: custom art design, wheelchair area for the disabled, luggage rack, USB charging stand, wireless charging stand, audio loop hearing aid device, driver electric massage seat.






中国标准地铁A型列车暨杭州机场轨道快线列车首发


中国标准地铁A型列车暨杭州机场轨道快线列车首发,地铁,杭州,机场,轨道交通




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Shenzhen smart metro train rolls off


On November 26, 2021, the fully autonomous metro train of Shenzhen Metro Line 16 rolled off the production line of CRRC Zhuzhou. The fully automated train adopting GOA4 level (all operation scenarios and emergency handling scenarios are fully automated without manual intervention). The train is a type A car with a speed of 80 kilometers per hour, with a 6-section marshalling.

The Shenzhen Line 16 Type train uses GOA4 level technology, which enables the vehicle to achieve fully automatic operation and automatic recovery in the event of a failure without the participation of drivers and flight attendants.

The train is equipped with a multi-dimensional safety detection system, which can not only detect obstacles in contact and non-contact mode, but also realize accurate detection and early warning of various obstacles in the track area through a combination of physical detection and video sensors. When the train is running, it can monitor and warn other vehicles or foreign objects about 500 meters in front of the track. It has the characteristics of long measurement distance and high accuracy. It can adapt to the complex rail transit operating environment on the ground. Compared with manual visual inspection, it can be removed. "Blind areas", clear "dead corners" and improve reliability.

The train is also equipped with a comprehensive health management system with wide coverage and comprehensive functions. Cars and key systems carry out condition monitoring, fault diagnosis, full life cycle history management, fault prediction and health management, using advanced concepts and rich data support to realize intelligent upgrades of vehicle operation and maintenance.






































深圳智慧地铁示范线列车下线_车辆_探测系统_进行


深圳地铁16号线全自动驾驶地铁车辆 在中车株机公司下线该列车为时速80公里A型车，采用6节编组。 深圳16号线A型车采用GOA4级别技术，能够让车辆不需要司机和乘务员参与下，实现全自动运营以…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Relatively sharp corners around the top screens, well positioned for the head of the taller people. Who designed that?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Slartibartfas said:


> Relatively sharp corners around the top screens, well positioned for the head of the taller people. Who designed that?


The armrest position could be requested by the Shenzhen Metro, for the convenience of the short passengers. 

The average height of men in Guangdong Province is 1.69m.


----------



## Miguel UltraNB05 (Nov 19, 2021)

saiho said:


> Bengbu Metro by ありぱぱ


Wow


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The first train of the Lijiang Panoramic Sightseeing Mountain Tourism Tram is unveiled


On December 8, the first panoramic mountain tourist train developed by CRRC for the first phase of the Lijiang Urban Comprehensive Rail Transit Project (Line 1) was officially unveiled in Zhuzhou.

Lijiang Rail Transit Line 1 is the first urban rail transit line in Lijiang City. It is a special tourist line connecting the World Cultural Heritage Lijiang Old Town and the 5A-level scenic spot of Jade Dragon Snow Mountain. It is jointly invested and constructed by China Railway Construction, China Railway, and Guangzhou Metro. As of now, the overall image of the project has been completed by 75%. The first train is expected to enter the site in June 2022 and is scheduled to open and operate by the end of next year.

This car is the first panoramic sightseeing mountain tourist train, operating in the urban area of Lijiang City, Yunnan Province and the Yulong Snow Mountain Scenic Area, meeting the operating environment requirements of high altitude, strong ultraviolet rays, and long ramps. The vehicle adopts a fully-powered articulated bogie, and the design of panoramic windows and electric adjustable glass makes the vehicle highly personalized. The Lijiang Tourist Sightseeing Tram will be built into a brand new articulated tourist rail transit vehicle platform in China and an important tourist and tourist rail transit demonstration vehicle in the country.









丽江·全景观光山地旅游有轨电车首列车亮相_车辆_的设计_转向架


外观前窗取义“天空之境”，采用超大曲面前窗设计，整车采用丽江蓝月湖的梦幻蓝色作为主色系;内饰在国内率先采用车顶悬浮中顶设计，侧顶板采用上弧结构，与曲型全景窗相得益彰，客室内饰采用丽江东巴文与纳西族艺术元…




www.sohu.com


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, the time of the year has come again to do the compilation. As always, both Gregorian and Chinese calendars, so if any new sections open until February 1 they will be included (and will be referred as opening in "Undecimber", a thirteenth month for 12-month calendars).

January 2/2020, Undecimber 2: Wuhan line 8, Liyuan to Yezhi Hu
January 2/2020, Undecimber 2: Wuhan line 11, Zuoling to Gediannan Zhan (Gedian South railway station, in Ezhou)
January 20/2020, Undecimber 20: Chongqing line 0 (Loop line), Erlang through Chongqingxi Zhan (West railway station) to Chongqing Tushuguan (Finally is a loop!)
January 20/2020, Undecimber 20: Chongqing line 5, Shiqiaopu to Tiaodeng (separate unconnected section)
January 23/2020, Undecimber 23: Shanghai line 15, Gucun Gongyuan to Zizhu Gaoxinqu (new line)
March 26: Jinan line 2, Wangfuzhuang to Pengjiazhuang (new line, finally unifying all lines into a single network)
March 28: Luoyang line 1, Hongshan to Yanwan (new metro)
April 6: Shijiazhuang line 3, Shijiazhuang Zhan (railway station) to Lexiang
April 28: Guiyang line 2, Baiyun Beilu to Zhongxin Lu (new line)
June 25: Xiamen line 3, Xiamen Huoche Zhan (railway station) to Caicuo (new line)
June 26: Zhengzhou line 3, Sheng Guke Yiyuan to Yinggang
June 28: Changzhou line 2, Qingfeng Gongyuan to Wuyi Lu (new line)
June 28: Hangzhou line 8, Wenhai Nanlu to Xinwan Lu (new line)
June 28: Shaoxing line 1, Guniangqiao (in Hangzhou) to Zhongguo Qingfangcheng (technically new metro, but it connects to Hangzhou's at one end)
June 28: Suzhou line 5, Taihu Xiangshan to Yangchenghu Nan (new line)
June 28: Xi'an line 14, Beikezhan (Beiguangchang) (North square of North station) to Heshao
July 10: Hangzhou line 1 branch spins off to form line 9, initially Keyun Zhan to Linping
August 26: Beijing line 1 (a.k.a. Batong line), Huazhuang to Huanqiu Dujiaqu
August 26: Beijing line 7, Huazhuang to Huanqiu Dujiaqu
September 17: Hangzhou line 7, Aoti Zhongxin to Shimin Zhongxin
September 17: Hangzhou line 9, Linping to Long'an
September 19: Harbin line 2, Jiangbei Daxuecheng to Qixiangtai (new line)
September 28: Guangzhou line 18, Xiancun to Wanqingsha (new line)
October 8: Changchun line 2, Shuangfeng to Qiche Gongyuan
November 3: Wuhu line 1, Baoshun Lu to Baimashan (new monorail)
November 6: Hangzhou line 6, Qianjiang Shijicheng to Goujulong
November 26: Harbin line 3, Ha'erbinxi Zhan (West station) to Tiyu Gongyuan and Yida Eryuan to Taipingqiao
December 7: Tianjin line 5, Zhongyi Yifuyuan to Liqizhuang Nan
December 16: Nanning line 5, Guokai Dadao to Jinqiao Keyunzhan (new line)
December 17: Wuxi line 4, Liutan to Bolan Zhongxin (new line)
December 26: Hefei line 4, Zongbao Qu to Qinglonggang (new line)
December 26: Luoyang line 2, Erqiao Lu to Balitang (new line)
December 26: Nanchang line 4, Yuweizhou to Baimashan (new line)
December 26: Wuhan line 5, Wuhan Zhan Dongguangchang (East square of railway station) to Zhongyiyao Daxue (new line)
December 26: Wuhan line 6, Jinyihu Gongyuan to Xincheng Shiyilu
December 26: Wuhan line 16, Guobo Zhongxin Nan to Zhoujiahe (new line)
December 28: Dalian line 13, Jiuli to Pulandian Zhenxing Jie (new line)
December 28: Foshan line 2, Guangzhounan Zhan (Guangzhou South station, in Guangzhou) to Nanzhuang (new line, some would regard this as new metro but I digress)
December 28: Nanjing line 2, Youfangqiao to Yuzui
December 28: Nanjing line S6, Maqun to Jurong (new line)
December 28: Ningbo line 5, Buzheng to Xingzhuang Lu (new line)
December 28: Shenzhen line 20, Jichang Bei (Airport North) to Huiyi Zhongxin (new line)
December 28: Tianjin line 4, Dongnanjiao to Xingxincun (new line)
December 28: Tianjin line 6, Meilin Lu to Xianshuigu Xi
December 28: Wuhu line 2, Wanchunhu Lu to Jiuzi Guangchang (new line)
December 30: Qingdao line 1, Qingdaobei Zhan (North station) to Wangjiagang
December 30: Shanghai line 14, Fengbang to Guiqiao Lu (new line)
December 30: Shanghai line 18, Yuqiao to Changjiang Nanlu
December 31: Beijing line 8, Zhongguo Meishuguan to Zhushikou (gap filled in)
December 31: Beijing line 11, Jin'anqiao to Xinshougang (new line)
December 31: Beijing line 14, Xiju to Beijingnan Zhan (South station) (gap filled in)
December 31: Beijing line 16, Ganjiakou to Yuyuantan Dongmen
December 31: Beijing line 17, Shilihe to Jiahuihu (new line)
December 31: Beijing line 19, Mudanyuan to Xingong (new line)
December 31: Beijing line 26 (line S1), Jin'anqiao to Pingguoyuan
December 31: Beijing line 27 (Changping line), Xi'erqi to Qinghe
December 31: Beijing line 34 (Shoudu Jichang, or Capital Airport, express), Dongzhimen to Beixinqiao
Undecimber 25/2022, January 25: Chongqing line 9, Gaotanyan to Xingke Dadao (new line)

Elsewhere in Greater China:
April 25: Taizhong Lvxian (_Taichung_ Green line), Beitun Zongzhan to Gaotie Taizhong Zhan (_Taichung_ HSR station) (new metro)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@lawdefender, awesome touristic train in Lijiang


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

And here is the metro ranking as of 2021, December 31:
1. Shanghai, 802 km (excluding the maglev line, 1st in the World)
2. Beijing, 762 km (excluding Xijiao line but including both Airport Express, 2nd in the World)
3. Guangzhou, 550 km (excluding Guangzhou-Foshan line, 3rd in the World)
4. Chengdu, 519 km (4rd in the World)
5. Wuhan, 435 km (6th in the World)
6. Nanjing, 427 km (7th in the World)
7. Shenzhen, 419 km (8th in the World)
8. Chongqing, 370 km
9. Hangzhou, 341 km
10. Qingdao, 284 km
11. Tianjin, 265 km
12. Xi'an, 258 km
(Hong Kong, 228 km)
13. Zhengzhou, 213 km
14. Suzhou, 208 km
15. Dalian, 201 km
16. Ningbo, 183 km
17. Hefei, 156 km
(Taibei, 153 km excluding Airport line)
18. Changsha, 143 km (excluding the maglev line)
19. Kunming, 138 km
20. Nanchang, 128 km
21. Nanning, 128 km (Nanchang ahead by 100 meters: 128.3 vs 128.2)
22. Shenyang, 116 km
23. Wuxi, 115 km
24. Xiamen, 98 km
25. Jinan, 84 km
26. Harbin, 79 km
27. Shijiazhuang, 77 km
28. Guiyang, 76 km
29. Changchun, 73 km (excluding line 3)
30. Foshan, 72 km (including the Guangzhou-Foshan line)
31. Xuzhou, 64 km
32. Fuzhou, 60 km
33. Changzhou, 54 km
34. Wenzhou, 54 km (Changzhou ahead by 500 meters: 54.0 vs 53.5)
(Taoyuan, 51 km, Airport line; not to be confused with Taiyuan)
35. Hohhot, 49 km
36. Wuhu, 46 km
37. Luoyang, 44 km
(Gaoxiong, 42 km)
38. Dongguan, 38 km
39. Ürümqi, 28 km
40. Lanzhou, 26 km
41. Taiyuan, 23 km (not to be confused with Taoyuan)
42. Shaoxing, 20 km
(Macau, 9 km)
(Xinbei doesn't have full metro lines yet, the Circular Line doesn't count)


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

CNGL said:


> And here is the metro ranking as of 2021, December 31:
> 1. Shanghai, 802 km (excluding the maglev line, 1st in the World)
> 2. Beijing, 762 km (excluding Xijiao line but including both Airport Express, 2nd in the World)
> 3. Chengdu, 519 km (3rd in the World)
> ...


Suzhou 164 km? 

Guangzhou 492 km?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Blame the Urban Rail Transit in China article on Wikipedia for not having updated figures. The individual metro articles are updated. Now corrected.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

2021 Chinese Metro Systems Daily Ridership ranking


1. Shanghai: 9.781 million 
2. Beijing: 8.4 million 
3. Guangzhou: 7.643 million 
4. Shenzhen: 5.99 million 
5. Chengdu: 4.934 million 
6. Chongqing: 3.006 million 
7. Xian : 2.803 million 
8. Wuhan: 2.776 million 
9. Hangzhou : 2.461 million 
10. Nanjing: 2.417 million 


City/daily ridership (10,000)

















2021年城市地铁客流量排名，你坐的地铁挤不挤？


2021年城市地铁客流量排名，你坐的地铁挤不挤？




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

That table counts the Guangzhou-Foshan line, or Foshan line 1, twice, as it is included in the tallies for both Guangzhou and Foshan. I only count it for the latter. I also see a "Haining" with 46 km, which IDK what could be.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

coth said:


> MCC is entirely a metro line. It is not a transformed railway, built from scratch on place of old railway. The service is owned by Moscow Metro state enterprise and it is 100% fits into UITP definition of metro - fully urban and fully isolated heavy rail running on exclusive tracks. Yes, it has different type of trains, but there are tones of systems around the world with different gauges, different clearance, different electrification etc etc. Doesn't make it less metro. I didn't include MCD in completed, as they are in fact not metro lines yet. Once exclusive infrastructure is completed, MCD will split into own service and become metro lines. At the moment they are just suburban trains running on Moscow Metro fare system inside the urban area. Monorail is also not included, as it's more a light rail. Moscow Metro is now also owning Moscow tram network. Of course it's not included.


it is a rebuild former railway line! - why it is in other words other shown also in the official Moscow metro maps??

and I forgot to note:
what this discussion have to do with China Urban Transport tread????


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

Khale_Xi said:


> Made a quick table in case sb is interested.
> Announced metro plans for all China's cities I could find (source Baike Baidu). I also listed Moscow, London and New York for comparison based on what I got as approved expansions from Wikipedia, they are the world's 3 non Chinese cities with the largest subway system according to Wikipedia's criteria. This offers a good picture of how much things are going to change in the following 10-15 years.
> 
> Keep in mind that plans are revised (normally extended) all the time. Shanghai was a tough one since they recently announced "at least" 1000km of metro lines plus "at least" another 1000km of light rail, not clear how much of the already on going projects were inclunded in that.


interesting overview, which needs some comments:
I do have my own listed overview put together over 10 years from chninese web sites - not only wikipedia, which I will not publish here in view of the large work. This is in my reports in a German magazine. There is also sometime a diffrent between the Englsih and Chinese version.

1. In General fast service lines to Airports can't include in the subway net, because they have only 1 to 3 stations in the city and are en more or less exclusive fast service to the airport and haves no service for the City itselve. So the 2 Airport lines in Bj had to exclude - also the 2 LRT lines - and the Maglev line is also some separate. This also if such lines get a number in the system! the only reason can be the type of system! by this Bj Metro is only of 691,1 km - by wikipedia.


> I don't go more in depth at present, because this is submect of much time!


2. Taiwan is not China, and will never be! - even they would have it in!! and include it in their wikipedia overview. 


> >> so the Cities must be in cursive also!


3. interesting are long range plannings - or not say dreams - but to use this as the main fact of listing is not good.
the listing had better do by current length. And when using wikipedia to add one line "under construction"

4. To add cities in such a overview is just o.k. after approval of the National Planning commission. By this, several have not listed - or separate noted, as that ones are currently all other than clear to build. (also in view of the current world economic situation)

5. For Moscow - see my comment - currently open are 412 km

6. When adding also some other leading cities in the world, then Seoul, Tokyo, Delhi and Madrid should also included cursive.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Mod note: Please keep this thread on the topic from this point onwards.


----------



## Argy (8 mo ago)

I've seen photos in this forum of monorail systems being built in Bengbu and Guilin but i could find no trace of the systems in Baidu Maps. What is the case with them?


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Jinhua Metro Jinhua-Yieu line opens on August 30


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not sure wether to classify this as a metro or a commuter rail line (and thus include it in my map). Same with the Hangzhou-Haining line. But I'll be including the Guangzhou-Huadu intercity railway a.k.a. Northern extension of Guangzhou metro line 18, since I have the already opened section (of line 18) marked.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Lijiang Sightseeing Train Linking Lijiang Old Town and Jade Dragon Snow Mountain opens to traffic *
2022-11-28 17:01
On November 28, the sightseeing train was running on the railway line of the first phase of the Lijiang sightseeing train project, with the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain in the distance.

On the same day, the first phase of the Lijiang Sightseeing Train Project officially entered the stage of trial operation. The first phase of the Lijiang Sightseeing Train project has a total length of about 20.8 kilometers and a design speed of 70 kilometers per hour. It is the first urban rail transit line in Lijiang City and a special tourist line connecting the ancient city of Lijiang, a world cultural heritage, and the 5A-level scenic spot of Jade Dragon Snow Mountain.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

*Lijiang Sightseeing Train* 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597528609727844358


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Data updated : 2022-12-30


Top 10 largest metro systems by length in the world:


1. Shanghai Metro: 802 km

2. Beijing Subway: 761 km

3. Guangzhou Metro: 621 km

4. Shenzhen Metro: 547 km

5. Chengdu Metro: 518 km

6. Hangzhou Metro: 516 km

7. Chongqing Rail Transit: 463 km

8. Wuhan Metro : 460 km

9. Nanjing Metro: 449 km

10. Moscow Metro: 435 km












List of metro systems - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

On December 28 Taizhou (the one in Zhejiang, the first tone Taizhou) opened its first rail transit (metro) line. Line S1 is a suburban line connecting the city center with the southern suburbs, with 52.4 km and 15 stations. No more lines are under construction at the moment.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, 2022 is now over in China, and as such it's time to do the opening recap of the year. As always I'll also add any openings from now until the Chinese New Year, as well as any openings that I could have missed in the last days.
January 25/2021 Undecimber 25: Chongqing line 9, Gaotanyan to Xingke Dadao (new line)
February 21: Hangzhou line 3, Xingqiao to Chaowang Lu (new line)
February 21: Hangzhou line 4, Pengbu to Chihua Jie
February 21: Hangzhou line 10, Yisheng Lu to Cuibai Lu (new line)
March 31: Guangzhou line 22, Panyu Guangchang to Chentougang (new line)
April 1: Hangzhou line 7, Shimin Zhongxin to Wuyuan Guangchang
April 1: Hangzhou line 9, Keyun Zhongxin to Guanyintang
April 29: Fuzhou line 5, Jingxi Houyu to Luozhou Guzhen (new line)
April 29: Shaoxing line 1, Zhongguo Qingfangcheng to Fangquan
May 5: Guangzhou line 7, Guangzhounan Zhan (South railway station) to Meidi Dadao, almost entirely in Foshan.
June 10: Hangzhou line 3, Chaowang Lu to Wenyi Xilu and Shima
June 18: Chongqing line 4, Tangjiatuo to Hualing
June 20: Zhengzhou line 9 (Chengjiao line), Xinzheng Jinchang (airport) to Zhengzhou Hangkonggang Zhan (railway station).
June 24: Hangzhou line 10, Cuibai Lu to Xueyuan Lu
June 28: Changsha line 6, Xiejiaqiao to Huanghua Jichang (airport) T1 T2 (new line)
June 29: Kunming line 5, Shiboyuan to Baofeng (new line)
August 6: Chongqing Jiangtiao line, Tiaodeng to Shengquansi (new line, separate from line 5)
August 28: Fuzhou line 6, Pandun to Wanshou (new line)
September 22: Hangzhou line 3, Wenyi Xilu to Wushan Qiancun
September 22: Hangzhou line 10, Xueyuan Lu to Huanglong Tiyu Zhongxin
September 22: Hangzhou line 19, Huoche Xi Zhan (Hangzhou West railway station) to Yongsheng Lu (new line)
September 30: Dalian line 2, Xinzhaizi to Dalianbei Zhan (North railway station)
September 30: Nanjing line S8, Taishan Xincun to Changjiang Daqiao Bei
September 30: Zhengzhou line 6, Jiayu to Changzhuang (new line)
October 28: Shenzhen line 11, Futian to Gangxia Bei
October 28: Shenzhen line 14, Gangxia Bei to Shatian (new line)
November 10: Nantong line 1, Pingchao to Zhenxing Lu (new metro)
November 18: Tianjin line 10, Yutai to Yudongcheng (new line)
November 28: Shenzhen line 6 branch, Guangming to Shenligong (new line, not a branch of line 6)
November 28: Shenzhen line 12, Zuopatai Dong to Haishangtian Yuan Dong (new line)
December 1: Ningbo line 2, Honglian to Congyuan Lu
December 26: Hefei line 5, Wanhucheng Xi to Jiqiao Lu
December 26: Qingdao line 4, Renmin Huitang to Dahedong (new line)
December 28: Foshan line 3, Zhen'an to Shunde Xueyuan (new line)
December 28: Nanjing line 1, Maigaoqiao to Baguazhou Daqiao Nan
December 28: Nanjing line 7, Xianxin Lu to Mufu Xilu (new line)
December 28: Shenzhen line 16, Dayun to Tianxin (new line)
December 28: Taizhou (Zhejiang) line S1, Taizhou Huoche Zhan (railway station) to Chengnan (new metro)
December 29: Xi'an line 6, Xibei Gongye Daxue to Fangzhicheng
December 30: Wuhan line 7, Yuanboyuan Bei to Hengdian (section formerly called Qianchuan line)
December 30: Wuhan line 16, Zhoujiahe to Tonghang Jichang
December 31: Beijing line 16, Yuyuantan Dongmen to Yushuzhuang

And here's the ranking as of 2022 December 31. Note that the top 9 is also in the World::
1. Shanghai, 802 km (excluding the maglev line)
2. Beijing, 776 km (excluding Xijiao line but including both Airport Express)
3. Guangzhou, 581 km (excluding Guangzhou-Foshan line)
4. Shenzhen, 547 km
5. Chengdu, 519 km
6. Hangzhou, 516 km
7. Chongqing, 463 km
8. Wuhan, 461 km
9. Nanjing, 449 km
10. Qingdao, 316 km
11. Tianjin, 288 km
12. Xi'an, 279 km
13. Zhengzhou, 233 km
(Hong Kong, 228 km)
14. Dalian, 213 km
15. Suzhou, 208 km
16. Changsha, 208 km (excluding the maglev line) (Suzhou ahead by 300 meters: 208.2 vs 207.9)
17. Ningbo, 185 km
18. Hefei, 171 km
19. Kunming, 164 km
(Taibei, 153 km excluding Airport line)
20. Nanchang, 128 km
21. Nanning, 128 km (Nanchang ahead by 100 meters: 128.3 vs 128.2)
22. Shenyang, 116 km
23. Wuxi, 115 km
24. Fuzhou, 114 km
25. Foshan, 113 km (including the Guangzhou-Foshan line)
26. Xiamen, 98 km
27. Jinan, 84 km
28. Harbin, 79 km
29. Shijiazhuang, 77 km
30. Guiyang, 76 km
31. Changchun, 73 km (excluding line 3)
32. Xuzhou, 64 km
33. Changzhou, 54 km
34. Wenzhou, 54 km (Changzhou ahead by 500 meters: 54.0 vs 53.5)
35. Taizhou (Zhejiang), 53 km
(Taoyuan, 51 km, Airport line; not to be confused with Taiyuan)
36. Hohhot, 49 km
37. Shaoxing, 47 km
38. Wuhu, 46 km
39. Luoyang, 44 km
(Gaoxiong, 42 km)
40. Nantong, 39 km
41. Dongguan, 38 km
42. Ürümqi, 28 km
43. Lanzhou, 26 km
44. Taiyuan, 23 km (not to be confused with Taoyuan)
(Taizhong, 16 km)
(Macau, 9 km)
(Xinbei doesn't have full metro lines yet, the Circular Line doesn't count)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou-Foshan metro network length: 694 km (2023-1-1)

map produced by Tim Wu











Guangzhou-Foshan metro network length: more than 1000 km (2028)


map produced by Tim Wu












Guangzhou-Foshan-Dongguan Rail Transit Map (2035)

Metro network length : more than 2500 km


map produced by 广铁斐段


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@CNGL, take a look at the new map of Taizhou public transport  


UrbanRail.Net > Asia > China > Taizhou Metro


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
@Zaz965 
You forgot to @ me when posting info about Taizhou (ZJ) Metro. 
You know Taizhou (ZJ) is my hometown, right?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> You know Taizhou (ZJ) is my hometown, right?


I didn't know this.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou-Foshan metro network length: 694 km (2023-1-1)
> 
> map produced by Tim Wu
> View attachment 4379852
> ...


hi where to download the last map - 2035 - in better quality?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

metro-world said:


> hi where to download the last map - 2035 - in better quality?


That is the quality you can find on internet, only the producer has the highest quality map.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

lawdefender said:


> Data updated : 2022-12-30
> 
> 
> Top 10 largest metro systems by length in the world:
> ...


Well I did a simular overview last week and mail it to some friends.
some remarks. Bj : you can't add the 2 airport lines, because they have no city-service charakter - also not the 2 LRT - because no Metro line.
Gz: 











some remarks - not included airport lines and LRT APRT:
Beijing: ohne 2 Airport rail mit zus. 71 km + ohne 2 KRT mit 20,7 km
Guangzhou: ohne APM und Guangfu Linie nur mit dem Teil in Guangzhou! (18,3 km)
Chengdu Airport Linie *mit nur* ca.29 km „Urban“ (Gesamtlänge 69,4 km)
Tianjin – mit Linie 9 eine überregionale Strecke mit 52,9 km in die nächste Stadt!
Qingdao – mit 315,9 km auch vieles mir regionalem Charakter enthalten!

Bei Hangzhou not included; Regional-Linie mit *46,4 km*!
Überhang für 2022 geplant – verzögert! (_linke Zahl bei 2023_) Chengdu, Chongqing

proposed extension planes - not reached:
*Nanjing*: für 2022 war die Eröffnung von 111 km geplant – realisiert jedoch nur 21,1 km! Also Eröffnung von 90 km „Überhang“ die Linie 5 mit 30,4 km nun in 2 Abschnitte unterteilte Eröffnung 2023 + 2024! Linie S4 mit 64,2 km sogar ganz von 2022 auf 2025 verschoben!


*Xian*: nach dem Ausbauplan Phase III 2018 -24 soll die Gesamtlänge Xi'an Metro will be 423 km in 2024 sein
_>> wird sie nicht erreichen – man darf so was also nie Querrechnen!!_


*Tianjin*: kommt trotz seiner Größe mit dem Metrobau nicht recht voran. Auch hier Abgrenzungsproblem der Einwohner. Das Gebiet der „Regierungsunmittelbaren Stadt“ hat die Fläche Schleswig-Holsteins! Die eigentliche Stadt Tianjinn nure3,75 mio. Einwohner.

hat schon immer hochtrabende Pläne gehabt die dann im Sande verliefen. Überhang 2022: Linie 8 13,4 km, die nun verlängert erst 2024 eröffnet!


*Shenzhen*: hatte ja einen “Hänger“ mit viel Verzögerungen und Umplanungen – das ist nun „durch“!
After the completion of the IV. and IV. phases of the adjustment project, the city will form 16 lines with a total length of about 650 km.

In September 2022, the *Shenzhen* municipal government confirmed the projects proposed to be included in its *phase V* expansion. A total of 227 km of new lines are proposed.[53]
The new plan envisions a 1142 km subway network to be completed by 2030.


----------

